# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Театр Музкомедия

## Анастасия1987

Добрый день всем)))
Очень рада видеть Вас в своей теме, это значит что Вам небезразличен мир театра и всё что с ним связано, в данном случае Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии им.М.Водяного.


 

Постараюсь максимально информировать Вас о всех новостях, связанных с театром - 
премьеры, репертуар и отвечать на всевозможные вопросы.

*Давайте ходить в театр дружно* 
*Если нужна будет какая-то информация - пишите или звоните, буду рада помочь)))*
(067)662-18-32

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Схема зала  театра музыкальной комедии им.М.Водяного (насчитывает около 1300 мест)*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*МАЙ*

8 мая  Планета-оперетта 
_(муз. путешествие в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

10 мая  Хелло, Долли
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

 *ПРЕМЬЕРА* 
15 мая  Скрипач на крыше
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

16 мая  Весёлая вдова 
_(оперетта в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

17 мая  Кентервильское приведение 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

18 мая  Первая любовь дон Жуана 
_(муз. комедия в 2-х дейтсвиях)_ 18:30

21 мая  Моя прекрасная леди 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

22 мая  "Ромео и Джульетта 
_(рок-опера в двух действиях)_    18:30

23 мая  Целуй, меня Кэт 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

 *ПРЕМЬЕРА* 
25 мая  Скрипач на крыше
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

28 мая  Граф Воронцов 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

29 мая  Хаджибей или любовь к 3000 апельсинов
_(шалость Яна Гельмана и Игоря Лосинского в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

30 мая  Летучая мышь
_(оперетта в 3-х действиях)_ 18:30 

31 мая  Фиалка Монмартра 
_(оперетта в 2-х действиях__)_    18:30[/COLOR]


_Билеты на спектакли "Граф Воронцов", "Хаджибей...", "В джазе только девушки", "Фиалка Монмартра", "Скрипач на крыше" от 30 - 150
Билеты на все остальные вечерние спектакли (16:00 и 18:30) от 15 - 70 грн
Билеты на детские спектакли (11:00) от 10 - 60 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

*МАЙ*

20 мая  ансамбль танца им.П.Вирского _(120 - 640 грн)_

*ИЮНЬ*

1 июня Волшебник страны Оз _(50 - 180 грн)_
17 июня  Шалости аристократов _(250 - 950 грн)_
_(в гл. роли Михаил Полицеймако, Даниил СПИВАКОВСКИЙ, Георгий МАРТИРОСЬЯН, Эра ЗИГАНШИНА, Анна ТЕРЕХОВА/Дарья ЮРСКАЯ)_
20 июня  Тина Кароль _(остались от 350 - 1200 грн)_
24 июня   "Ледис найт" _(60 - 200 грн)_

*ИЮЛЬ*

1 июля Особо женатый таксист _(50 - 180 грн)_
22 июля Сухишвили. Новая программа "Рамишвили _(200 - 950 грн)_ 


_P.S На все концерты уже можно приобретать билеты и желательно заранее)) О некоторых мероприятиях буду писать более подробно)))_

----------


## Анаконда

"Бал в честь КОРОЛЯ" - СУПЕР!!!!!! Очень много задействовано артистов! В конце весь зал стоял и плакал! это было что-то! обязательно сходите!

----------


## GEKATA11

"Первая любовь Дон Жуана" и "Бал в честь Короля" прекрассные спектакли. Дон Жуан особо порадовал.

----------


## Mirai

Анастасия, спасибо большое за создание актуальной для нас темки и за оперативные ответы, и советы.. Будем ждать февраль и "Винни-пуха"

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Подскажите, пожалуйста,  "Гадкий утенок" для ребенка 1,5 года - будет интересно?


 Если честно, то думаю в таком маленьком возрасте всю философию сказки вряд ли  поймет, разе что оценит красочные костюмы и людей в виде цыплят, может развлечет  разве что. В Музкомедии для самых маленьких показываю *"Винни - шоу*", но в феврале его не будет(((
Но если хотите повести ребенка культурно развлечь, "Гадкий утёнок" - хороший вариант))))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Скажите, пожалуйста, на концерт в каких рядах лучше всего брать билеты, что было хорошо видно и не оглохнуть. Спасибо.


 Как по мне, чтобы и видно и слышно, то это вторая половина партера (с 12 - 23 ряд), ещё как по мне с видимостью да и со слышимостью нормально в первых ряд балкона (центр), начиная где-то со 2-го ряда. Хотя я считаю, что в Музкомедии очень удачное расположение и видно и слышно как в задних рядах партера так и на балкона.

      Думаю оглохнуть можно, если сидеть с 1-5 ряд примерно партера (особенно если это какой-то концерт). Хотя как показывает практика. на кус и цвет...я общаюсь с разными людьми и каждому нравится свой "кусочек" Музкомедии. По-это предлагаю Вам сходить на какой-то рядовой спектакль Музкомедии (например) получить тоже массу удовольствия, но при этом посидеть или походить по разным местам (в антракте). У меня так знакомые пошли на "Целуй меня,Кэт", а потом поняли какие ряды им лучше и приобрели билет на кого-то из приезжих. Для наглядности сброшу всё равно схему зала, смотрите,думайте...


Вложение 2268481

----------


## брошь

Была на представление *Ladie`s Night.* получила море удовольствие.Советую всем сходить.)))

----------


## tatiana

Расскажу о своих впечатлениях о спектакле.  14 февраля были на спектакле " Ромэо и Джульетта" Зал был полон. Мне советовали пойти именно тогда, когда будет играть Ромэо - Кирилл Туриченко (в действительности, если бы не он на спектакле нечего было делать) В целом мне НЕ понравилось! Хотя актеры старались, но... Уровень звука музыки был не выставлен, все просто гремело. Да и музыкой ее было сложно назвать. Что уличные пляски, что сцены любви, музыкальное оформление одно и тоже. Иногда выплывала даже не уместная лизгинка. Кстати молодежи было очень много, думаю из-за Кирилла, но боюсь они не разобрали половину слов. Очень удивила фраза матери Джульетты (кстати ее услышали все, даже хихикали как и я), которая сказала: "Я родила тебя в 14!" ( вспомним, что Дульетте тоже было 14) не трудно подсчитать, что по сценарию  ей должно быть 28, а ни как не за 50, как уважаемой актрисе. 

Совсем другие впечатления у меня от спектакля "Целуй меня Кэт", кстати эти билеты вручали 14 числа на входе, и большое спасибо за них театру!!! Честно говоря после предыдущего спектакля идти не очень хотелось, но ведь билеты достались просто так, и мы пошли  :smileflag: )

Зрителей было больше половины зала, и я подумала, что зря пришли.... но, с первых секунд душа пела!!! Замечательный живой оркестр, музыка лилась, именно она создавала настроение. Более 2-х часов спектакля пролетели как один миг. Все было понятно, и все зрители были с первых минут вовлечены в круговорот событий. От исполнителей главных ролей я в восторге! Замечательная постановка!

----------


## Диана_

Какая прекрасная тема!!! Вся жизнь наша - ТЕАТР!!! Как хорошо, что у нас в городе есть люди, которые несут культуру в массы)) и поддерживают прекрасное. Спасибо ВАМ Анастасия!!!!

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Какая прекрасная тема!!! Вся жизнь наша - ТЕАТР!!! Как хорошо, что у нас в городе есть люди, которые несут культуру в массы)) и поддерживают прекрасное. Спасибо ВАМ Анастасия!!!!


 Спасибо больше) Очень приятно знать, что тема театра интересна многим))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Привет! Винни Шоу в это воскресенье? Скажите, нам 3,5 годика. Будет интересно? И реально перед началом купить билеты? Спасибо. ПОдпишусь!


 Винни-шоу это как раз для самых маленьких. будет завтра 11.00. Реально купить, только билеты будут во второй половине партера (начиная с 12-го ряда), даже если будут билеты до 10-го ряда, то они будут боковыми, но вариант всё равно есть, не переживайте)) Приятного время провождения Вам и Вашему малышу))))))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Подскажите как не нарваться на подделки билетов - бывали ли такие случаи?


 Ну давайте подумаем вместе, потому что лично сколько  ни кручусь в этом театральном мире, слава Богу случаев с подделками не слышала.
Я так понимаю, даже если и подделывают, например, то скорее всего  билеты на приезжие концерты или спектакли -там где суммы внушительные, потому что вряд ли будут репертуарными спектаклями  заниматься (где билеты от 15-70 грн).
   Поделюсь тем,что я знаю:
Вообще на очень многих билетах (например на Лепса,Пелетье,Ботти и т.д) есть своего рода *голограмы* (маленькие наклеички). Притом те что я помню были с надписью "_Шик" (на Лепсе и др.)_ и _"Просто концерт"_ (блестящая,переливающаяся), например на Пелетье. Т.е у каждого организатора того или иного концерта свои отличительные знаки. Но есть и такие билеты, как например на  Квартал, Сухишвили,где просто на билете проставлены штампиком дата, название мероприятия и время и то что "возврату не подлежат". 

    При этом обращаю Ваше внимание, что все вышеперечисленные билеты на те или иные мероприятия,и  с голограммами и без выглядят как простые билеты на репертуарные спектакли, т.е присутствуют:
- логотип театра
- место в зале
- и серия билетов

Также, сейчас на очень многие мероприятия билеты печатаются с определенных  сайтов на специальных принтерах. Этого не надо бояться. Это новое веяние, по идеи упрощает схему покупки билетов, т.е Вам не обязательно ехать в кассу театра той же Музкомедии. Агентства в которых Вы можете приобрести билеты на какой-то определенный спектакль находится и у Вас на районе,только надо знать адресок. Но это тоже несложно найти, это не коммерческие тайны.
    Кто ходил на такие спектакли,как _"Ледис найт" , "Особо женатый таксист"_ могли обратить внимание,что билеты отпечатаны на специальных бланках.

    А вообще конечно от всего перестраховаться невозможно, но Слава Богу, повторюсь, на моем веку не было случаев с подделками билетов. В нашей Одессе всё возможно, хватает "находчивых" людей.

    На всякий случай совет всем театралам: *покупайте билеты либо в кассе театра (или оф. театральных кассах,что по городу) либо у проверенных распространителей, тогда Вы точно не останитесь с носом* Всем удачи))))

----------


## Kremniy

Ещё очень советую Кентервильское приведение и Особо женатого таксиста-тоже регулярно их ставят. На Таксисте смеялся как сумасшедший-гениальная постановка !))

----------


## Rnt

Подтверждаю, красота-красотень! очень понравилась Летучая мышь!

----------


## Izuzumka

Согласна на 100%!!! Вчера ходили на "Летучую мышь" и получили массу положительных эмоций!!! 
Да и в целом, Музкомедия - один из самых любимых театров!!! Ребята, так держать!!!

----------


## Lisenok:-)

Здраствуйте,Анастасия!Уже давно хотю попасть на постановку "Ромео и Джульетта"))Любимый ,не смотря на занятость по работе - пообещал!Так что ждемс 30 июля!))Только вот бы знать будет ли Туриченко в роли Ромео!?Если это Вам будет известно , напишите пожалуйста в ЛС, или здесь)Заранее спасибочки!)))
26 июня из-за нелетной погоды на улице,  дома было скучно сидеть и мы пошли в театр, там показывали "Жирофле-Жирофля" не самый лучший...,а  вот 15 июля ходили на "Летучую мишь"..очень и очень, костюмы красивые))....!И еще год назад были на спектакле "Белая гвардия". Вижу по афише, что они будут осенью....кому нравится само произведение, актеры...сходите -не пожалеете!Я если вижу где Поречинкова , Хабенского по телевизору...вспоминаю с восторгом  их живую игру на сцене!И кстати в этом году дешевле билетики, мы ходили...было далеко за тысячу...))))

----------


## STARBOOKS.UA

Обязательно хочу пойти на "Летучую мышь". видела еще в 8 классе и была поражена. необходимо увидеть в "сознательном" возрасте  :smileflag:

----------


## B0bren0k

> *Новый Ромео (Александр Кабаков), 
> 
> Новое звучание - надо идти!!!*
> 
> 18 июня, начало в 18:30


 Прекрасный Ромео, звучал и смотрелся замечательно Получили колосальное удовольствие.

----------


## iraod

Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста , какие детские спектакли будет с 23.06 до 30.06

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Здравствуйте подскажите пожалуйста , какие детские спектакли будет с 23.06 до 30.06


 Добрый день) Никаких, театр уходит в отпуск на месяц. В июле будет проходить показ фильмов 5-го одесского кинофестиваля. В августе театр откроет свой сезон, но пока анонс не известен. Как будет информация - оповещу)

----------


## IrinaVlada

Здравствуйте. А на Привидение билетов уже нет на 22 июня? Поздно увидела анонс..

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Здравствуйте. А на Привидение билетов уже нет на 22 июня? Поздно увидела анонс..


 Всё есть, только уже надо или в кассу Музкомедии или любую другую театральную кассу обращаться (в основном в больших торговых центрах размещены), если надо скажу точнее в зависимости в какой части города Вы находитесь.

*Только на июнь изменили цены (это сугубо связано с летним сезоном), цены от 20-100 грн (обычно 15-70 грн)*

----------


## Анастасия1987

Поможем нашим соотечественникам, которые оказались в сложной ситуации. Помощь семьям беженцев

Делюсь темками, в которых сама участвую

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2332637

http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1621593&page=582

----------


## Анастасия1987

*В ожидании обыкновенного чуда*
Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного завершает свой 67-й сезон в ожидании чуда. Режиссер, лауреат премии «Золотая маска» Дмитрий Белов репетирует мюзикл, который, как когда-то фильм Марка Захарова, а еще раньше пьеса Евгения Шварца, будет называться «Обыкновенное чудо».

В предисловии к своей пьесе-сказке Е.Шварц написал: «Обыкновенное чудо» — какое странное название! Если чудо — значит, необыкновенное! А если обыкновенное — следовательно, не чудо.

Разгадка в том, что у нас речь пойдет о любви. Юноша и девушка влюбляются друг в друга — что обыкновенно. Ссорятся — что тоже не редкость. Едва не умирают от любви. И наконец, сила их чувства доходит до такой высоты, что начинает творить настоящие чудеса...».

В спектакле используется музыка Геннадия Гладкова, написанная для кинофильмов «Обыкновенное чудо», «Тот самый Мюнхгаузен», а также специально дописанные автором для театра номера. Для музыкального руководителя постановки, заслуженного деятеля искусств Украины Вадима Перевозникова работа над этим материалом сложна тем, что требует полноценного симфонического оркестра. Дирижеру необходимо дополнить оркестр новыми музыкантами и добиться такого же качества звучания и исполнительского мастерства, как и с основным составом.

Художник-постановщик — лауреат премии «Золотая маска» Ольга Шагалина. В решении сценографии и костюмов она отталкивается от сопоставления образов дикой волшебной лесной природы и достижений человеческой цивилизации с ее атрибутами респектабельности и уюта. В центре — образ времени в его зримом виде: часовых механизмов и старого ветвистого дерева (Древа Жизни? Древа Познания?). Зрителю предлагается проникнуть за таинственную завесу прошлого и будущего, ощутить дыхание Вечного и Нового, Прекрасного и Бесконечного.

Режиссер Дмитрий Белов, впрочем, как и Ольга Шагалина, уже знаком одесситам по одному из последних хитов театра — спектаклю «В джазе только девушки». Поэтому зритель вправе ожидать блестяще отточенного, динамичного, остроумного, эффектного и многопланового действия. Пластическое решение спектакля создаст лауреат международного конкурса Елена Богданович, за звучание хоров и ансамблей, как всегда, отвечает заслуженный деятель искусств Украины Юрий Топузов, а аранжировки вокальных номеров и работу с вокалистами возьмет на себя Наталья Архипова.

Труднее всех придется директору театра, заслуженному работнику культуры Украины Елене Редько, которой в сегодняшней ситуации предстоит изыскать средства на весьма дорогостоящую постановку.

Но согласитесь, именно сейчас очень хочется окунуться в сказку со счастливым концом. Поэтому будем ждать и верить, что премьера, как запланировано, состоится в конце сентября.

----------


## irishe

> *В ожидании обыкновенного чуда*
> Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного завершает свой 67-й сезон в ожидании чуда. Режиссер, лауреат премии «Золотая маска» Дмитрий Белов репетирует мюзикл, который, как когда-то фильм Марка Захарова, а еще раньше пьеса Евгения Шварца, будет называться «Обыкновенное чудо».
> 
> В предисловии к своей пьесе-сказке Е.Шварц написал: «Обыкновенное чудо» — какое странное название! Если чудо — значит, необыкновенное! А если обыкновенное — следовательно, не чудо.
> 
> Разгадка в том, что у нас речь пойдет о любви. Юноша и девушка влюбляются друг в друга — что обыкновенно. Ссорятся — что тоже не редкость. Едва не умирают от любви. И наконец, сила их чувства доходит до такой высоты, что начинает творить настоящие чудеса...».
> 
> В спектакле используется музыка Геннадия Гладкова, написанная для кинофильмов «Обыкновенное чудо», «Тот самый Мюнхгаузен», а также специально дописанные автором для театра номера. Для музыкального руководителя постановки, заслуженного деятеля искусств Украины Вадима Перевозникова работа над этим материалом сложна тем, что требует полноценного симфонического оркестра. Дирижеру необходимо дополнить оркестр новыми музыкантами и добиться такого же качества звучания и исполнительского мастерства, как и с основным составом.
> 
> ...


 будем ждать премьеры с нетерпением!!! )))

----------


## Анастасия1987

*В конце июля театр музыкальной комедии порадует Вас любимыми спектаклями:*
(в период с 11-19 июля - Кинофестиваль)













На вечерние спектакли цены от 30 - 150 грн

----------


## Karla Shantal

Настя, а про что приведение? будет ли интересно ребенку 8 лет?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настя, а про что приведение? будет ли интересно ребенку 8 лет?


 Как раз подходящий возраст, уверенна понравится и вам и ребенку.
Музыкальный, веселый, добрый))) Сходите

----------


## Karla Shantal

Спасибо. Осталось уйти в отпуск)) дело за малым.))

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Обязательно приходите, будет интересно, вкусно, 

а главное Вы Помогаете РЕБЕНКУ!!))))*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Наталья Могилевская**

2 сентября, 19:00

Программа: "Спасибо, мама"*

_Билеты от 200 - 950 грн (в продаже)_



2 сентября в Одессе на сцене театра музыкальной комедии выступит Наталья Могилевская. Одесситам она предстваит свою новую программу *«Спасибо, мама»*. 

*«Спасибо, мама»* – это обращение к самому близкому человеку, давшему нам жизнь, подарившему свою любовь и заслуживающему нашей нескончаемой благодарности.

Это личное обращение от имени не только Натальи, но и от имени каждого слушателя ко всем украинским мамам. 

Название программы определяет и атмосферу самого концерта – во время выступления Наталья будет говорить со своим слушателем о сокровенном. 

На концертах прозвучат не только новые песни, но и давно любимые публикой композиции.

----------


## irishe

цена билетов?



> *Наталья Могилевская**
> 
> 2 сентября, 19:00
> 
> Программа: "Спасибо, мама"*
> 
> 
> 
> 2 сентября в Одессе на сцене театра музыкальной комедии выступит Наталья Могилевская. Одесситам она предстваит свою новую программу *«Спасибо, мама»*. 
> ...

----------


## Анастасия1987

Ой, самое главное забыла написать)))
Цены от 200 - 950 грн

----------


## irishe

билеты в продаже?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> билеты в продаже?


 Всё в наличии, много хороших вариантов)

----------


## Анастасия1987

*СУППЕР концерт!!!! Андрей Макаревич (11 ноября, 19:00)

Программа: "Песни о любви"*

_Билеты от 250 - 1450 грн (в продаже)_


Одесситам презентует свою новую программу "Песни про любовь".Концерт является результатом совместной творческой работы лучшего акапельного коллектива и одного из ведущих инструментальных трио московской сцены с Андреем Макаревичем. 

Объединяющей идеей концерта является то, что все песни в этом проекте посвящены любви. Эта вечная тема благодаря оригинальному видению музыки участниками концерта предлагается в новом чтении.

*Участники концерта:*
Трио замечательного российского джазового пианиста Евгения Борца известна авторскими композициями участников проекта, а также виртуозным исполнением известных джазовых стандартов в собственной интерпретации. 

Евгений Борец – выпускник Казанской Консерватории, музыкальный руководитель данного проекта. Автор музыки множества кинофильмов и театральных постановок. Музыкальный руководитель Театра им.Пушкина.

Сергей Хутас - музыкант, композитор, аранжировщик. Участник многих российских и зарубежных джазовых проектов - Игорь Бутман, Игорь Бриль, Лариса Долина, Андрей Макаревич, Реннди Брекер, Дейв Сэмуэлс и т.д. 

Сергей Остроумов - барабанщик, открытый для разных стилей. Участвовал на престижном фестивале "Jazz Ost West" в Нюрнберге (1992 г.)

АКАПЕЛЛА ЭКСПРЕСС – это: Виктория Широкова - сопрано, Макс Костра - тенор, Катя Надареишвили - сопрано, Ксения Коробкова - альт, Андрей Туник - бас.

Андрей Макаревич – это Андрей Макаревич.

Константин Гевондян – замечательный трубач и вокалист, лидер лучшего диксиленда Москвы Moscow Regtime Band. Настоящий мастер традиционного джаза. В прошлом участник еженедельной программы ”Я и моя собака”

*Программа концерта:*
Прозвучат знаменитые песни о любви из классики джаза, поп-музыки, а также музыка участников проекта в оригинальной интерпретации.

----------


## Nikaletta7

Буратино - 27.07.14, в какую цену? Спасибо)))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Буратино - 27.07.14, в какую цену? Спасибо)))


 билеты от 15-60 грн))

----------


## Анастасия1987



----------


## Tatulka

А как же дети?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> А как же дети?


 а детки пока отдыхают, на море ходят)))
Набираются сил, думаю в сентябре уже порадуют и детишек)

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Дорогие друзья, 26 июля мы ждем вас на открытии 
68-го театрального сезона!*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*27 июля, Вас ждет не менее шикарный мюзикл - 
"В джазе только девушки"*
Этот спектакль, как и одноименный фильм с Мерлин Монро стал шедевром театральной сцены!!



Завтра вечером будет по-настоящему жарко!

_Билеты от 30-150 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

*"Сладкая парочка" в августе)))*

 
*Билеты уже в продаже!!!*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*1 августа вместо мюзикла «Хелло, Долли!» состоится оперетта «Веселая вдова».*

----------


## Karla Shantal

Спасибо всем, кто отозвался относительно Кентервильского привидения. Детям понравилось очень!!! ну и мамі получили порцию восторга. Особенно порадовал, момент когда привидение себе наряды подбирало. Наверное каждая женщина про себя подумала, что это она))))))

----------


## Анастасия1987

Свой 68-й театральный сезон открывает Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии. Сезон ознаменуется важной датой — 90-летием со дня рождения Михаила Григорьевича Водяного, народного артиста СССР, имя которого носит театр.

Несомненно, новый сезон подарит поклонникам оперетты, любителям театра много новых впечатлений и знаковых премьер.

Если в прошедшем сезоне зрители смогли увидеть новую версию классической оперетты Имре Кальмана «Фиалка Монмартра» и легендарный мюзикл по рассказам Шолом-Алейхема «Скрипач на крыше» на музыку Джерри Бока, сказку «Кот в сапогах и кошка в сапожках», *то первой премьерой нынешнего сезона станет мюзикл «Обыкновенное чудо»* на музыку Геннадия Гладкова и либретто Юлия Кима, по одноименной пьесе-сказке Шварца.

*В середине ноября одесситы увидят мюзикл «Тетка Чарлея, или Здравствуйте, я ваша тетя!»* в постановке заслуженного деятеля искусств России Владимира Подгородинского, который в начале года принял пост главного режиссера театра.

*В новогодние праздники ребятишек ждет детская рок-опера по всеми любимой сказке «Царевна-лягушка».* 
*К маю готовится премьера прекрасной оперетты «Цыганский барон»* на музыку Иоганна Штрауса.

*Но уже 1 сентября одесситов ждет большой сюрприз. К 220-летию Одессы у Воронцовской колоннады под открытым небом артисты театра представят лайт-версию самой одесской из оперетт — «Белая акация»* на музыку Исаака Дунаевского.

В постановке примут участие лучшие артисты театра, и корифеи, и талантливая молодежь. 
*В конце спектакля перед зрителями появится первая исполнительница роли Тоси — Идалия Иванова.*

----------


## bon-ole4ka

скрипач на крыше есть билеты? бельэтаж и ложа бельэтаж  стоимость?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> скрипач на крыше есть билеты? бельэтаж и ложа бельэтаж  стоимость?


 Добрый день) 
Билеты уже в продаже (на 9.08 точно, на 22-е не уверенна), если Вас интересуют ложа (60 грн) или боковые бельэтажи (30 и 20 грн) - подъезжайте в кассу, так как на сайтах электр. продажи есть только партер.

----------


## Наталия Баринова

А билеты на "Скрипач на крыше" можно приобрести у вас?

----------


## Семёнов

Анастасия, добрый вечер! Скажите, пожалуйста, зал кондиционирован ?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Анастасия, добрый вечер! Скажите, пожалуйста, зал кондиционирован ?


 Добрый день) Как я знаю кондиционирован, но я уточню не поменялось ли что-то)

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Будет в августе детский спектакль!!!*



_Билеты от 15-60 грн_

----------


## Семёнов

> Добрый день) Как я знаю кондиционирован, но я уточню не поменялось ли что-то)


 Спасибо!

----------


## Анастасия1987

Детская студия «Театральная продлёнка»
 открывает новый учебный сезон!

_Занятия начинаются 3 сентября в 16:00_

А также объявляется новый набор в студию!

Заявки принимаются с 20 августа по 1 сентября 
по телефону 722-01-62 либо в приёмной театра

----------


## Анастасия1987

Очень хочется сделать доброе дело, надеюсь это заразительно ко всем окружающим знакомым и незнакомым)))

Друзья подключаемся кто как может, более подробная информация в темке 
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1621593&page=614

----------


## Ewelina

Продается один билет на детский спектакль "Буратино" в театр музкомедии на завтра,16 августа.Начало - в 11-00.Ребенка до 5 лет можно посадить на колени.Цена -50 грн.(покупали за 60).Очень хорошее место -18-ое во втором ряду,это посередине.Ребенок заболел и мы не можем пойти.Говорят,что спектакль прекрасный! 
Звонить тел.098-761-09-01 Галина

----------


## Ewelina

Билет продан!

----------


## Лучик Весенний

Продам 2 билета в Музкомедию на "Особо женатый таксист". 19 августа на 19.00 ч.
7 ряд, партер, хорошие места. Цена 140 грн/шт. 
067-922-30-65, пос. Котовского

Покупали друзьям, чтобы пойти вместе, а им пришлось уехать в срочную командировку. ПРОДАНЫ!

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Для всех одесситов и гостей города!

Open air оперетта «БЕЛАЯ АКАЦИЯ»!

1-го сентября в 21:00; площадь возле колоннады Воронцовского дворца!

Посвящается 220-летию Одессы и 60-летию театра музыкальной комедии в Одессе*!

«Белая акация», созданная великим Исааком Дунаевским, рассказывает замечательную историю о любви, о верности, о море в нашем любимом городе!

В ней много смешных ситуаций, подсказанных живыми наблюдениями над бытом одесситов, много искренней душевной лирики, свойственной напоенной воздухом моря романтической Одессе... 

Всеми любим фильм «Белая акация» с Михаилом Водяным, Идалией Ивановой и Евгенией Дембской в главных ролях.

А известная всем одесситам мелодия песни об Одессе из оперетты является гимном нашего города и ежечасно звучит на Приморском бульваре.

Приглашаем вас насладиться исполнением знаменитой оперетты И.Дунаевского «Белая акация» 1-го сентября у Воронцовской колоннады!

----------


## Анастасия1987

*31 декабря в Одессе на сцене театра музыкальной комедии 
состоится уникальный новогодний вечер в компании артистов «Студия Квартал-95».

В этот вечер Вас ждет новая новогодняя программа, которая, наверняка, наполнит позитивными нотками уходящий год!!!*


_Билеты от 200 - 1700 грн_

----------


## Pretty women

Ничего себе,квартал решил НГ в Одессе отмечать?)Билеты уже в продаже?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Ничего себе,квартал решил НГ в Одессе отмечать?)Билеты уже в продаже?


 Да, сама удивилась...только если у нет ковра-самолета, который их быстро в Киев отправит. Билеты уже в продаже)

----------


## Лучик Весенний

С удовольствием бы пошли на 95 квартал! Завтра пойду узнаю в кассе УкрТикет, есть ли билеты по 200 грн))))))

----------


## олимпиада 80

Настенька! А на сентябрь есть репертуар? Включая приезжих артистов)
И когда следующий " Скрипач на крыше"   ? Кто был-  все в восторге)

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настенька! А на сентябрь есть репертуар? Включая приезжих артистов)
> И когда следующий " Скрипач на крыше"   ? Кто был-  все в восторге)


 Добрый день) Сегодня все выложу обязательно....а "Скрипача" на сентябрь не вижу, пока есть расписание до 17.09 и там его нет....

----------


## Анастасия1987

*СЕНТЯБРЬ*

3 сентября   Хаджибей, или любовь к 3000 апельсинов  
_(шалость Яна Гельмана и Игоря Лосинского в 2-х действиях)_  18:30

4 сентября   Граф Воронцов  
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

6 сентября   Целуй, меня Кэт  
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

7 сентября  Фиалка Монмартра  
_(оперетта в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

12 сентября   Кентервильское приведение 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

13 сентября  Летучая мышь 
_(оперетта в 3-х действиях)_ 18:30 

14 сентября Приключения Буратино
_(муз.сказка в 2-х действиях)_    11:00

14 сентября  Моя прекрасная леди 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

15 сентября   Ромео и Джульетта 
_(рок-опера в двух действиях)_    18:30

 17 сентября   Дон Сезар де Базан 
_(мюзикл в стиле джаз в 2-х действиях)_    18:30



_Билеты на спектакли вечерние спектакли (18:30) от 30 - 150
Билеты на детские спектакли (11:00) от 10 - 60 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

Сентябрь

25 сентября ансамбль украинского танца им.П.Вирского  _(120 - 480 грн)_


Октябрь

14 октября ОБНАдёживающая комедия "Ледис найт"  _(60 - 200 грн)_

21 октября  комедия "Особо женатый таксист"  _(60 - 200 грн)_

25 октября шоу-спектакль для всей семьи "Волшебник страны ОЗ" (50 - 200 грн)


Ноябрь

11 ноября  концерт Андрей Макаревич с программой "Песни про любовь"_ (250 - 1450 грн)_
(Подробнее на страничке)


Декабрь

31 декабря 95-й КВАРТАЛ. Новогодняя программа _(200 - 1700 грн)_

Все билеты уже в продаже)

----------


## Апельсин White

С разрешения хозяйки темы:
*Внимание акция!!!*

----------


## Анастасия1987

> С разрешения хозяйки темы:
> *Внимание акция!!!*


 Пробовала и не один раз их наполеон - вкуснятина))) Всем рекомендую

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Николаю Завгороднему присвоено звание 
«Народный артист Украины»*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Добро пожаловать в 30 тур Ай-моб Одесского форума!!!!

И открываем мы его для мамы шестилетнего мальчика, которая уже полтора года сражается с раком молочной железы - Тани Хомко (Евстафьевой)*



  *Показать скрытый текст* *под спойлером история Танюши*Меня зовут Таня Хомко (Евстафьева), мне 30 лет и я мама замечательного шестилетнего мальчика.
У нас все складывалось хорошо, мы радовались жизни и главной новости: я готовилась стать мамой во второй раз.
Но судьба-злодейка распорядилась по-своему. В январе 2013 я обнаружила у себя в левой груди небольшое уплотнение. Тревоги добавил поход на УЗИ в районную поликлинику, а маммолог отправил на дальнейшие обследования. Страшный диагноз подтвердился -РАК молочной железы 3-й стадии. С этого дня жизнь разделилась на до/ и после.

Первым тяжелым ударом было решение врачей о прерывании беременности. После начались обследования за обследованием, больницы за больницами, и 6 курсов химиотерапии. Химиотерапия была очень дорогостоящая, но семья, родственники и друзья справлялись своими силами. Химия проходила тяжело, развилась нейтропения (3-й степени), т.е показатели крови падали до нуля. Приходилось межу курсами химии делать дорогостоящие уколы, которые помогали восстановить кровь к следующему курсу лечения.

Затем была операция в Москве с положительным результатом и прогнозом на дальнейшую жизнь.

Спустя месяц был проведен курс лучевой терапии (33 облучения) в Киеве. Последующие анализы показали, что болезнь отступила. Нашей радости не было предела. Однако, это продлилось недолго.

Спустя 5 месяцев, после прохождения очередного планового обследования и после сдачи крови на онкомаркеры у меня заподозрили появление метастаз. Появились сильные боли в районе живота и поясницы. Была проведена очередная операция, которая подтвердила наличие метастаз. Нужно было срочно начинать делать химиотерапию, но сложностей добавили проблемы с почками. Мнения украинских и российских врачей по тактике лечения были кардинально противоположными, поэтому и принято было решение поехать в Израиль к известному специалисту г-ну Моше Инбару на консультацию. По результатам обследования выявили многочисленные метастазы в лимфоузлах, яичниках и костях. Г-н Моше Инбар предложил кардинально поменять схему лечения.

Первый курс химиотерапии я прошла в Израиле т.к. времени ждать уже катастрофически не хватало, а боли все только усиливались только усиливались. Передвигаться я могла уже только на коляске. Также провели операцию на почках в экстренном порядке т.к. без операции лечение не могло начаться. Обследование и лечение в Израиле оказалось очень дорогим. Каждый курс химии 11000 долл США.

А их нужно на начальном этапе 9 и потом после обследования еще как минимум 9.

Поэтому решили продолжать лечение в Одессе, по схемам и препаратам предложенным в Израиле. Однако, эти препараты в Украине тоже стоят немалых денег.


Сейчас впереди 6 курсов химиотерапии, т.к. 3 уже пройдено.

Правила просты: перечисляем помощь *Тане Хомко*. Минимальный взнос -  *20 грн*. 

Можно больше или несколько раз . Скан квитанции (не пугайтесь - можно и фото) выкладываем в теме.
Номер карты Приватбанка для помощи Тане:* 4149 4978 0084 3106 Хомко Сергей Николаевич (муж)* .


*И снова у нас очень интересный и необычный приз!**

Сертификат на 100 грн  от Независимой медицинской лаборатории Смартлаб (список отделений)
*




*Условие для фото этого тура: "Моя Одесса" (в предверьи дня рождения нашего любимого города )*



*Выкладывайте  скан (фото  чека) о переводе,  Ваше фото в одном посте в этой теме ниже.
Фраза: "Я участвую в I-mobе Одесского форума. А ты?" в вашей автоподписи обязательна.*

Также мы разыгрываем приз зрительских симпатий!!! Осуществить свой выбор и поддержать участника вы можете прямо в теме (все голоса будут тщательно посчитаны и учтены), а также в нашей группе на *фейсбукe*.



*А Приз зрительских симпатий на этот раз  - 
еще один сертификат на 100 грн от хозяйки салона "Art Relax" (сертификат можно использовать не только на депиляцию, а также на массаж, маникюр, педикюр, стрижку и остальные услуги салона)*






*В пятницу 05.09.2014  проведем розыгрыш основного приза.* 

*Итак, на старт, внимание, марш!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Начали!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Напоминаем, проект Ай-моб имеет некоммерческий характер. Абсолютно все деньги, выручаемые в ходе розыгрышей перечисляются непосредственно на счета родителей тяжело больных детей. Необходимость дорогостоящего лечения подтверждена в темах деток. Призы предоставляются нашими дорогими и любимыми "спонсорами" на благотворительной основе.

----------


## Анастасия1987

Оперетту «Белая акация» на Приморском бульваре представил Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии имени Михаила Водяного, приурочив премьеру к 220-летию Одессы и 60-летию творческой жизни музкомедии в нашем городе.

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Ну что???
все готовы?
Все противни протерли, наХМдили , и готовы в бой?

Тогда полетели!


Сразу две акции - одна в парке, и одна под стенами храма. Для трех разных подопечных.*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*ПРЕМЬЕРА сезона**

Мюзикл "Обыкновенное чудо" - 1 и 2 октября
*
Билеты от 30 - 150 грн

Принимаю заявки, также коллективные))))

P.S Не забудьте 5 октября  - День учителя, билет на такой замечательный спектакль будет отличным подарком для любимого педагога

----------


## Анастасия1987

*ОКТЯБРЬ*

1 октября ПРЕМЬЕРА!!! "Обыкновенное чудо"
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_   18:30

2 октября ПРЕМЬЕРА!!! "Обыкновенное чудо"
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_   18:30

3 октября    Ромео и Джульетта 
_(рок-опера в двух действиях)_    18:30

5 октября   Хелло, Долли 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

9 октября   Скрипач на крыше 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

11 октября ПРЕМЬЕРА!!! "Обыкновенное чудо"
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_   18:30

12 октября ПРЕМЬЕРА!!! "Обыкновенное чудо"
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_   18:30

16 октября   Скрипач на крыше 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

17 октября   Кентервильское приведение 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

18 октября   Летучая мышь 
_(оперетта в 3-х действиях)_ 18:30 

19 октября   Фиалка Монмартра 
_(оперетта в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30 

23 октября   В джазе только девушки 

24 октября  Моя прекрасная леди 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

25 октября   Хелло, Долли 
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_ 18:30

26 октября   Целуй, меня Кэт  
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

29 октября   Граф Воронцов  
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_    18:30

30 октября    Хаджибей, или любовь к 3000 апельсинов  
_(шалость Яна Гельмана и Игоря Лосинского в 2-х действиях)_  18:30

31 октября ПРЕМЬЕРА!!! "Обыкновенное чудо"
_(мюзикл в 2-х действиях)_   18:30

*Для детишек!!!!*



5 октября Приключения Буратино
_(муз.сказка в 2-х действиях)_    11:00

26 октября Кот в сапогах и кошка в сапожках
_(муз.сказка)_    11:00

27 октября Бременские музыканты
_(музыкальное представление в 2-х действиях)_    11:00



_Билеты на спектакли вечерние спектакли (18:30) от 30 - 150 грн
Билеты на детские спектакли (11:00) от 10 - 60 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

14 сентября вместо мюзикла «Моя прекрасная леди» состоится оперетта «Фиалка Монмартра».

----------


## MANDARINKA$

Настя, спасибо огромное за билетики! Места замечательные))
Мы ходили на Кентервильское приведение с дочкой 5,5 лет. Она в восторге! Я еще на видела, чтобы она тАк аплодировала когда-то, просидела всю постановку с открытым ртом, в антракте не могла дождаться начало второго акта)) Весь вечер что-то напевала и цитировала. 
На следующий день нашла в ютюбе этот мюзикл и пересмотрела его еще раз)))
Конечно больше всего ее впечатлило само приведение. Рудный был великолепный в этой роли. 
Еще домоуправительница - игра актрисы это что- то! Мужья от нее были в восторге, один увидел в ней свою жену в старости))))))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настя, спасибо огромное за билетики! Места замечательные))
> Мы ходили на Кентервильское приведение с дочкой 5,5 лет. Она в восторге! Я еще на видела, чтобы она тАк аплодировала когда-то, просидела всю постановку с открытым ртом, в антракте не могла дождаться начало второго акта)) Весь вечер что-то напевала и цитировала. 
> На следующий день нашла в ютюбе этот мюзикл и пересмотрела его еще раз)))
> Конечно больше всего ее впечатлило само приведение. Рудный был великолепный в этой роли. 
> Еще домоуправительница - игра актрисы это что- то! Мужья от нее были в восторге, один увидел в ней свою жену в старости))))))


 Очень приятно читать, что у ребенка столько восторга от спектакля, это главный зритель)))!! 
Если честно Рудного в роли приведение ещё не видела...позор мне
Надеюсь 17-го будет он играть, с удовольствием схожу)))

А пока в предвкушении *Премьеры "Обыкновенно чудо"*, хочется верить что такое же качественное будет, как многие их спектакли!!

----------


## Анастасия1987

*17 сентября вместо мюзикла «Дон Сезар де Базан» состоится спектакль «Хелло, Долли!»*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Октябрь радует нас как Премьерой, так и старыми, добрыми, актуальными во все времена спектаклями:*









 
_Билеты на вечерние спектакли от 30-150 грн
Билеты на детские пред-ия от 15-60 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

* 1, 2, 11, 12, 31 октября – Премьера!!!

мюзикл "Обыкновенное чудо"*



*«Обыкновенное чудо»* – одна из самых знаменитых пьес-сказок Евгения Шварца, уже стала классикой. В ней заложено так много, что каждое поколение зрителей открывает свои темы и смыслы. 

Человеческая комедия амбиций, притязаний, интриг в высших эшелонах власти. Трагикомедия, драма, фарс –  жизнь, которая со всеми нашими несбывшимися надеждами, мнимыми победами и нелепыми поражениями в калейдоскопе событий из ленты новостей мчится все быстрее и быстрее.

Все это для нас обычно и нормально. Но стоит одному человеку открыть в себе дары творчества и любви, как жизнь окружающих его людей может превратиться в сказку, чудо, волшебство. И тогда все привычные  смыслы и закономерности теряют свою власть.

Все становится «нелепо, смешно, безрассудно, безумно… волшебно» и мы оказываемся в ином измерении наедине с вечностью в таком великом и таком обыкновенном чуде ЛЮБВИ.

*В спектакле заняты* народная артистка Украины Ольга Оганезова, заслуженные артисты Украины Аурика Ахметова, Станислав Ковалевский, Павел Коломийчук, Сергей Лукашенко, Юрий Невгамонный, Виктория Подольная, лауреат Гран-при международного конкурса артистов оперетты и мюзикла Ирина Ковальская, лауреаты международных конкурсов Ирина Гусак, Александр Прокопович, Руслан Рудный, Юрий Федорченко, лауреат конкурса «Народное признание» Владимир Кондратьев, а также артисты Ольга Кононцева, Тимофей Криницкий, Инна Куликова, Владислав Кутуев, Сергей Мильков, Андрей Мирошниченко, Александр Олтянов, Виталий Платов, Алеся Перекальчук, Денис Фалюта, Сергей Федоренко, Александра Цымбалюк.

----------


## Наталия Баринова

Настя, добрый день! А 27 сентября какая репертуар?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настя, добрый день! А 27 сентября какая репертуар?


 Добрый вечер Наталья. До конца сентября спектаклей нет, вплотную, готовятся к Премьере 1 октября.

----------


## Наталия Баринова

> Добрый вечер Наталья. До конца сентября спектаклей нет, вплотную, готовятся к Премьере 1 октября.


 Ясно, спасибо!

----------


## 0lyunya

Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно у вас приобрести 2 билета в партере, ряд 5-11 ближе к центру на "Обыкновенное чудо" 11.10 или 12.10? Если да, то какие будут места и какая цена? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Добрый день! Подскажите, пожалуйста, можно у вас приобрести 2 билета в партере, ряд 5-11 ближе к центру на "Обыкновенное чудо" 11.10 или 12.10? Если да, то какие будут места и какая цена? Заранее спасибо!


 Ответила Вам в лс)

----------


## Pretty women

Настенька, а на Лепса билеты опять наверно в декабре будут?) Пишу заранее, а то мало ли)))))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настенька, а на Лепса билеты опять наверно в декабре будут?) Пишу заранее, а то мало ли)))))


 К нам пока из таких товарищей никто не едит, на Лепса я точно не рассчитывают...но я помню, если что дам знать заранее)))

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Друзья и снова у нас БЛАГОТВОРИТЕЛЬНАЯ акция!!
Всех неравнодушных и по возможностям прошу Присоединиться)))*



Подробнее

----------


## Анастасия1987

Ведущая актриса одесской Музкомедии - Ольга Кононцева рассказала газете "Сегодня" о травмах на сцене и любимом коте...




29-летняя одесситка Ольга Кононцева стала актрисой в 16 лет и начала с той роли, которую мечтает сыграть любая женщина — она была Джульеттой. Сейчас наша героиня, ведущая актриса Музкомедии, признается, что на сцену попала случайно. 

"Я всегда интересовалась музыкой, посещала всевозможные театральные студии, пела. Но в 1990-е годы театр был не очень в моде и не был таким массовым как сейчас, так что моя дальнейшая судьба — это чистая случайность. В 2001-м моя бабушка увидела рекламу на одесском канале о том, что в Музкомедию требуется молодежь на кастинг рок-оперы "Ромео и Джульетта", — вспоминает Ольга. 

Не раздумывая, десятиклассница приехала в театр и прошла отбор на роль главной героини. "В школу я уже не ходила, я была счастлива, что меня судьба раньше времени вовлекла во взрослую жизнь, и что у меня не было времени думать, кем я стану", — смеется актриса. А сейчас говорит: во время первого выхода на подмостки волновалась меньше, чем сейчас.



*НЕ МОНРО.* Проработав 13 лет на сцене Ольга признается: вряд ли бы осталась в театре, попади она туда после учебного заведения и начиная с маленьких ролей. "Мне повезло, что я попала в такую обстановку. Режиссер Георгий Ковтун — наш театральный отец, он умеет организовать, научить молодежь", — говорит Ольга.

Получив в Одессе высшее вокальное образование, миниатюрная актриса продолжала блистать на сцене в ролях Золушки, Дюймовочки, принцессы в "Кентервильском привидении" и девочки Дороти в сказке "Волшебник страны Оз", в образе Мерлин Монро... "Когда меня назначили на эту роль, я растерялась, ведь это совершенно не мой типаж. Вжиться в образ Монро помогает костюм, прическа и музыка. Вот Джульетта у меня в крови, она — это я, а на Мерлин мне нужно время", — признается Ольга.




*ПРИМЕР С МУЖЧИН.* По словам актрисы, театр держит ее, чтобы в жизни ни происходило. Хотя хочется охватить и сольную карьеру, попробовать себя в кино. Впрочем, все хилые попытки жизни втянуть Ольгу в шоу-бизнес, отторгались самой актрисой. "Я вижу свою творческую жизнь исключительно на театральных подмостках", — говорит она.

И вспоминает, как однажды долго хотела сыграть какую-то греческую богиню, когда вдруг в филармонии вспомнили, что есть замечательная рок-опера "Нить Ариадны" и поставили ее. По словам Ольги, в Музкомедии самое сложное и самое потрясающее — многозадачность. Здесь актриса должна и петь и выполнять хореографические элементы и владеть драматическим искусством.

"А самое сложное — найти нить понимания с режиссером, понять, как он видит постановку", — поясняет актриса. К слову, своими кумирами в театральном и киноискусстве Ольга называет... мужчин, на которых нельзя быть похожей, но у которых можно перенять какую-то манеру исполнения. "Мне нравится игра Джонни Деппа, а из отечественных актеров — Олега Янковского и Александра Абдулова. Я вообще по жизни беру пример с мужчин", — смеется Ольга.


*МАЗОХИСТСКОЕ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ.* Впрочем, играть бывает очень тяжело — с температурой или плохим настроением и даже травмоопасно. "Но только в такие переломные моменты понимаешь, как к чему относиться. Когда я уставшая прихожу домой и получаю письма от людей, которые не заметили как мне было плохо, я понимаю, что это того стоит", — говорит актриса.

А вот травмы, по словам Ольги, и забывание слов — неотъемлимая часть почти любого выступления. "Первый раз на премьере детского спектакля "Пеппи Длинный Чулок" в русском театре у меня случился вывих руки, и мне ее прямо на сцене вправили. А потом эта ситуация повторилась в Музкомедии на спектакле "Силиконовая дура.net", — вспоминает Ольга. Тогда в постановке был опасный трюк — вылет из окна на страховке, и у Ольги прямо в воздухе снова выпал сустав. "Я ничего не помню, только адскую боль и как повисла на страховке. Моя героиня в этот момент должна была кричать, ну и я кричала. Сама себе начала крутить руку, она хрустнула и стала на место, правда потом несколько месяцев почти не двигалась", — рассказывает актриса.



И признается: порой получает от сцены некое мазохистское удовольствие, а залечив раны, вновь выходит на театральные подмостки. "Работа помогает не думать о происходящем в Украине. Когда я ухожу с головой в работу, то перестаю переживать за страну, ухожу в выходной, читаю новости и начинается приступ паники", — признается наша собеседница. А расслабиться актрисе помогает питомец кот Муркот, который, как Карлсон, живет на крыше у окошка.


*1 октября в одесской Музкомедии пройдет премьерный показ мюзикла "Обыкновенное чудо".* Ольга Кононцева играет в спектакле принцессу — единственного человека, живущего в честном, а не продажном мире. Партнер героини — медведь, которого колдун превратил в человека. Чтобы вернуться в облик животного, ему нужно поцеловать принцессу, но пробудившиеся чувства заставляют его сбежать. С героями происходят захватывающие трансформации, но в финале побеждают чудо и любовь.

----------


## Анастасия1987

_Нашла в просторах интернета)))_

----------


## pchelovod

Добрый вечер! Может у Вас есть инфо, на какой месяц переносят концерт Макаревича?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Добрый вечер! Может у Вас есть инфо, на какой месяц переносят концерт Макаревича?


 Добрый вечер) Пока информации о дате на когда переносится концерт - нет...как я знаю, у него отменяется полностью весь тур по запланированным городам...организаторы ещё кумекают)) Как будет точная инфор-ия я обязательно сообщу)

----------


## igor170

> Добрый вечер) Пока информации о дате на когда переносится концерт - нет...как я знаю, у него отменяется полностью весь тур по запланированным городам...организаторы ещё кумекают)) Как будет точная инфор-ия я обязательно сообщу)


 А каким образом осуществляется возврат  денег за уже приобретённые билеты?

----------


## lififi

Настенька,огромное спасибо за билеты!"Обыкновенное чудо" на самом деле оказалось чудом!!Нам безумно понравилось.Очень красивые декорации,игра актеров непревзойденная.Спасибо режиссеру за постановку !Все было безукоризненно.!!!!!!!!!!!!До сих пор под впечатлением.Думаю что "Обыкновенное чудо" ,будет достойным, в копилке уже полюбившихся зрителю спектаклей театра Музыкальной комедии.P.S Верьте в чудеса и они обязательно сбудутся!!!!!

----------


## Анастасия1987

> А каким образом осуществляется возврат  денег за уже приобретённые билеты?


 Обычно в таких "форс-мажорных" случаях билеты возвращаются в кассу непосредственного места проведения, т.е Музкомедии, дается на это дней 10. 
Пока нет точной инфо - переносится концерт или отменяется. Не переживайте, денюжку, если что вернут в полной мере)))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настенька,огромное спасибо за билеты!"Обыкновенное чудо" на самом деле оказалось чудом!!Нам безумно понравилось.Очень красивые декорации,игра актеров непревзойденная.Спасибо режиссеру за постановку !Все было безукоризненно.!!!!!!!!!!!!До сих пор под впечатлением.Думаю что "Обыкновенное чудо" ,будет достойным, в копилке уже полюбившихся зрителю спектаклей театра Музыкальной комедии.P.S Верьте в чудеса и они обязательно сбудутся!!!!!


 Спасибо за первый отзыв))) Я к сожалению не ходила в эти премьерные дни, наверстаю обязательно))) Очень интересно  :Vvenkegif:

----------


## Анастасия1987

*24 октября вместо мюзикла «Моя прекрасная леди» состоится спектакль «Кентервильское приведение»*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Нашумевшая рок-опера "Нить Ариадны" 

на сцене театра музыкальной комедии им.М.Водяного*



..................................................  ..................................................  ..............
_От создателей самых популярных мюзиклов «Ромео и Джульетта», «Вий», «Степан Разин», «Пеппи Длинныйчулок» «Девушка и Смерть»._
..................................................  ..................................................  ...............
_Билеты от 30 - 150 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987



----------


## Анастасия1987

*Всем кто не попал на премьерные дни нового мюзикла 
"Обыкновенное чудо" - ещё 3 показа в октябре

СПЕШИТЕ!!!*

_Билеты от 30-150 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

*В октябре для любимых деток самые лучшие представления

Приходите всей семьёй))))

Билеты от 15-60 грн
*

----------


## lififi

Добрый день!Была на премьере "Обыкновенного чуда" с  дочкой 15 лет.нам очень понравилось!Стыдно признаться ,но я фильм ни разу на видела.так что для меня это тоже была премьера.Детки в зале были правда не много.Думаю что из-за того что спектакль был вечером.Рядом сидел мальчик лет трех и не смотря на то,что спектакль был 3 часа ,он высидел.Очень жалею что не взяла младшую 6,6 лет.Думаю что ей понравилось бы.Так что в следующий раз пойдем всей семьей!!!Всем удачного просмотра.!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Уже в это воскресенье, 12 октября,

Уникальный показ дизайнерской одежды!!

Благотворительная акция в помощь Дане Никифорову!!! 

Приходите, поможем мальчику))*

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Концерт Андрея Макаревича, намеченный на 11 ноября - ПЕРЕНОСИТСЯ
Билеты действительны на 7 марта 2015 года и в обмене не нуждаются!*

----------


## Анастасия1987

* 
Уже в это воскресенье

Благотворительная акция (в мини-формате), 
12 октября на детском празднике от Nadia's Studio 
(скажу по секрету это наша Жена вождя) 

для Данечки Никифорова*





*В программе после Модного показа детская дискотека от шоу-театра "ARTJOY"
*

----------


## олимпиада 80

Добрый вечер всем любителям театра! Хочу написать отзыв о спектакле " Скрипач на крыше".    Он просто потрясающий,давно хотела попасть на него)))))   И постановка превзошла все мои ожидания.  
  Понравился не то слово!              Владимир Фролов неподражаем в роли Тевье,  играл просто восхитительно.  Браво!  Я ,честно говоря,не люблю ходить на спектакли по 2 раза,но этот спектакль - исключение.
Равнодушным остаться невозможно!

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Концерт Ани Лорак

Новое шоу "КАРОЛИНА"

15 февраля, начало в 19:00*

_200 - 1600 грн_

----------


## Torry_23

какие замечательные концерты у Ани Лорак!!!
всем рекомендую!

----------


## Алиния 7

Уже есть программа на ноябрь?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Уже есть программа на ноябрь?


 Ожидаю, как появится сразу напишу)))

----------


## Анастасия1987

*В дни зимних новогодних каникул театр представит:

Очень музыкальную сказку для детей и родителей* 

*«Царевна-лягушка»* 



Музыка и либретто — Людмила Фадеева-Москалева, по мотивам русской народной сказки.

Сказка озорная, кружевная, музыкальная!
Приходите, люди добрые, не пожалеете!
Улыбнётесь радостно событиям необычайным!

----------


## Karla Shantal

Отличная новость!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Nikaletta7

Спасибо) И мы пойдем)))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> *Концерт Ани Лорак
> 
> Новое шоу "КАРОЛИНА"
> 
> 15 февраля, начало в 19:00*
> 
> _билеты скоро в продаже_


 Билеты уже в продаже от 200 - 1600 грн

----------


## Tatulka

> *В дни зимних новогодних каникул театр представит:
> 
> Очень музыкальную сказку для детей и родителей* 
> 
> *«Царевна-лягушка»* 
> 
> 
> 
> Музыка и либретто — Людмила Фадеева-Москалева, по мотивам русской народной сказки.
> ...


 Настенька, когда билеты появятся в продаже шепнете?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настенька, когда билеты появятся в продаже шепнете?


 Проквакаю))))))))))

Сегодня была в театре, пока конкретики никакой, ориентировочно с 25.12 начинают.....

----------


## ТЭЛИКА

только по-громче!!!

----------


## Наталия Баринова

Настя, доброй ночи! Вот перед предстоящим походом в Музкомедию и в связи с резким похолоданием задалась вопросом, а отопление дали?

----------


## Наталия Баринова

Настя, огромное вам спасибо!!! Спектакль очень-очень понравился и мне и дочке, не ожидала, что будет настолько интересно и красочно!!!!!Да, в театре холод неимоверный, но мы не пожалели, что пошли.

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Настя, огромное вам спасибо!!! Спектакль очень-очень понравился и мне и дочке, не ожидала, что будет настолько интересно и красочно!!!!!Да, в театре холод неимоверный, но мы не пожалели, что пошли.


 Наташенька очень рада, что понравилось) Надеюсь музыкой и действием Вас "чуть-чуть" согрели...извините пропустила Ваше предыдущее сообщение, так бы предупредила что у них прохладно(((

----------


## Наталия Баринова

> Наташенька очень рада, что понравилось) Надеюсь музыкой и действием Вас "чуть-чуть" согрели...извините пропустила Ваше предыдущее сообщение, так бы предупредила что у них прохладно(((


  А мне написала другая мама-театралка по поводу температуры в театре, так что мы шли подготовленные.

----------


## Анастасия1987

Уважаемые форумчане!!! 
Кто хочет в пожарную часть на экскурсию?

Приглашаем всех, на благотворительную экскурсию по пожарной части (Прохоровская, 6)

Экскурсия состоится 8 ноября   в 10.00.

Вы сможете увидеть изнутри быт пожарных, посмотреть, как выглядит боевая тревога, полазить по боевым машинам, узнать в чем состоит суть работы пожарных!

Один родитель + ЕГО дети 50 грн. Каждый дополнительный взрослый +25 грн. 

Все средства полученные на экскурсии поступят в помощь  Мишеньке Павлега






Запись на экскурсию строгов личку!

З.Ы. Одна из первых экскурсий в пожарную часть http://vk.com/album-48939397_169143585

----------


## Анастасия1987

Как и обещала......



Премьера нового детского мюзикла запланирована на* 21 декабря*

*Билеты уже частично поступили в продажу от 20-100 грн*

*В продаже есть 21 и 24 декабря на 11:00*

Время 14:00 еще решается, скорее всего тоже будет, все будет зависеть как пойдут продажи

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Ещё одна любимица публики выступит 8 марта в театре))*


*Билеты уже в продаже от 250 - 1500 грн*

----------


## hot_kiss

а кто-то из певиц будет выступать до НГ?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> а кто-то из певиц будет выступать до НГ?


 В Музкомедии - никого до НГ не будет, В Украинском театре - Диана Арбенина (24.11)

----------


## Наталия Баринова

А как с отоплением в Музкомедии обстоят дела?)

----------


## Анастасия1987

> А как с отоплением в Музкомедии обстоят дела?)


 Была 31-го на "Обыкновенном чуде" - прохладно, все одетые сидели...но узнавала что уже дали обогрев, просто, наверное, время нужно, чтобы такой театр нагреть. Уверенна к НГ точно "раскачигаряться"))))

----------


## Наталия Баринова

Спасибо!!! Очень надеюсь, что действительно к НГ прогреется, т.к. планируем пойти на царевну Лягушку.

----------


## Лара

Неприятно, что детские спектакли на НГ гонят по 100 грн, а через месяц-два уже по 60. Из серии "но осадок-то остался..."

----------


## Анастасия1987

Квакаю повторно....

_В продаже билеты на 21 и 24 декабря (11:00) от 20-100 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Неприятно, что детские спектакли на НГ гонят по 100 грн, а через месяц-два уже по 60. Из серии "но осадок-то остался..."


 Лара, соглашусь что "гонят" по 100 грн на такие спектакли как Бременские, Золушка и т.д, скажем так уже не новые (как в прошлом году было)...а Царевна-лягушка - Премьера, думаю достойна этих 100 грн....можно и чуть дешевле взять - тоже будет хорошо видно). Всё равно выбор, как всегда за родителем!

----------


## rover31

доброго вечера! в репертуар ноября месяца детские постановки  будут добавлять?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> доброго вечера! в репертуар ноября месяца детские постановки  будут добавлять?


 Добрый вечер) Не планируется, только "Кот в сапогах и кошка в сапожках" будут радовать в этом месяце (23 ноября)

----------


## Зося

> Была 31-го на "Обыкновенном чуде" - прохладно, все одетые сидели...но узнавала что уже дали обогрев, просто, наверное, время нужно, чтобы такой театр нагреть. Уверенна к НГ точно "раскачигаряться"))))


 Были 1 ноября.. Замерзли, т.к. "догадались" прийти вообще без верхней одежды, что6 в гардеробе не стоять в очереди...

Но, сейчас  не об этом...

Мы были просто в восторге от постановки!!! Жалко, что я такая косноязычная.. Не могу выразить  словами...

----------


## Зося



----------


## Зося



----------


## Анастасия1987

Спасибо за фото))) Я смотрела в другом составе, уверенна ничуть не хуже)))

----------


## Зося

спаси6о  труппе!!! 5- й спектакль, море цветов

----------


## Анастасия1987



----------


## Olga Ropejumper

Добрый день. Кто на днях был в Музкомедии - скажите, потеплело там? Собираемся на выходных, хочется подготовиться, чтоб не омрачить удовольствие от посещения спектакля.

----------


## illogical.alice

Анастасия, большое спасибо за билет!

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Отличный спектакль (мюзикл) для субботнего досуга - 
Свадьба Кречинского*




В центре сюжета — история женитьбы карточного шулера и циничного прожигателя жизни. Элегантному, харизматичному светскому красавцу легко покорить сердце неопытной девушки. Но если совесть и честь давно разменяны на фишки в казино а в карманах одни долговые расписки, трудно обмануть всех и выгодно жениться. Самое неожиданное прозрение ждет нашего героя в финале. А пока, он яростно сражается с судьбой, людьми, обстоятельствами в погоне за деньгами и большим приданным. 
_Билеты от 30-150 грн_

----------


## Анастасия1987

*Авантюрная комедия "САМАЯ САМАЯ...*."

*в гл. роли очаровательная Констанция - ИРИНА АЛФЁРОВА*



Матье и Роксана встречаются случайно на одной из станций парижского метро. Сначала они стали любовниками, потом хорошими друзьями. Вместе снимали кино, вместе мечтали, вместе преодолевали трудности...

И лишь спустя годы Матье и Роксана поняли, что чувства, которые они испытывали друг к другу, и есть настоящая любовь. Что же за сила ворвалась в их дом и перевернула всю жизнь?

Эта история – своеобразная зарисовка про каждого из нас, ведь все мы по-своему для кого-то являемся самыми-самыми, только порой не осознаём всю важность этого…

Создатели спектакля объясняют сёрьезные жизненные моменты языком лёгкой французской комедии, а музыка, танцы и неожиданные пластические решения добавляют постановке специфическую нотку.

«САМАЯ-САМАЯ» – прекрасный спектакль о любви в исполнении замечательных артистов, который станет приятным весенним подарком.

_Билеты от  240 - 700 грн_

----------


## Olga Ropejumper

> *Свадьба Кречинского*


 
Вот завтра как раз идем. Замерзнем или нет? Холодно там в зале?

----------


## Бегемотик

> 


  А после Нового года будет спектакль?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> А после Нового года будет спектакль?


 Добрый день) Пока продается только декабрь, думаю январь тоже будет...но конкретных дат пока нет. Как появится информация - обязательно оповещу)

----------


## ЭргоМама

Добрый день!"Кот в сапогах и кошка в сапожках" есть в продаже билеты?
На сайтах уже не осталось совсем,нужно 2 в партере.
Спасибо

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Добрый день!"Кот в сапогах и кошка в сапожках" есть в продаже билеты?
> На сайтах уже не осталось совсем,нужно 2 в партере.
> Спасибо


 Добрый день) Узнаю, напишу Вам в лс

----------


## chade

Все забываю сказать Вам спасибо за билетики!!!!!

----------


## 0lyunya

Добрай день! Настя, подскажите, пожалуйста, на 21.12 на "Царевну лягушку" есть какие-то билеты еще?

----------


## LisaKrasa

Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли билеты на "Царевну лягушку", нужно 2, ряд 4-5 партера и по цене сорентируйте. Спасибо

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Добрай день! Настя, подскажите, пожалуйста, на 21.12 на "Царевну лягушку" есть какие-то билеты еще?


 На 21.12 очень скудный выбор уже...напишите мне в лс что Вам нужно, я на выходных буду в театре, посмотрю, может что удастся еще найти) Постараемся)))
Дата только 21.12 подходит?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Добрый день! Подскажите есть ли билеты на "Царевну лягушку", нужно 2, ряд 4-5 партера и по цене сорентируйте. Спасибо


 2-й ряд - 100 грн
5-й ряд - 70 грн
4-й ряд - 80 грн

Так сложно сказать где остались именно эти ряды. Напишите пожалуйста в лс даты, которые подходят и кол-во билетов. На выходных буду в театре, смогу посмотреть что и как)

----------


## Tanyki

С разрешения хозяйки темы!!!Хотим пригласить Всех на Ярмарку *30 ноября в Ривьере*.
 Будет очень весело, интересно и вкусно!!
 А главное, что Вы поможете нашему Мишеньке поскорее выздороветь!!!
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2472232&page=1
Вложение 9078540

----------


## Анастасия1987

В связи с беспорядками, сопровождавшими выступление А.Лорак в г.Киев, 
*концерт певицы в Одессе отменяется.*

Возврат билетов будет происходить в кассе театра с 8 декабря по 15 февраля

Если покупали билеты через КАССИР24 - то тогда только к ним в центральную кассу на Бунина,16

----------


## Анастасия1987

Один из знаменитейший современных исполнителей Франции Гару снова в Одессе

 
_Билеты уже в продаже от 650-2800 грн_

----------


## vitaliyonpu

покращення прям куда не плюнь. Лорак фашики затюкали. Гару почти в 2 раза подорожал особенно подешевле билеты

----------


## !sash!

> В связи с беспорядками, сопровождавшими выступление А.Лорак в г.Киев, 
> *концерт певицы в Одессе отменяется.*
> 
> Возврат билетов будет происходить в кассе театра с 8 декабря по 15 февраля


 Вот так вот.. а ребенок высчитывал сколько дней еще до концерта((( Если билеты куплены в Цитрусе, их тоже обменивать в кассе театра?

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Вот так вот.. а ребенок высчитывал сколько дней еще до концерта((( Если билеты куплены в Цитрусе, их тоже обменивать в кассе театра?


 Это печально, надо как-то смягчить для ребенка эту новость
Смотрите, раз Вы покупали в Цитрусе (это как бы касса Кассира24), думаю лучше наберите их 703-40-40 и уточните. Вполне может быть что надо к ним на Бунина сдать эти билеты...

----------


## Анастасия1987

_Билеты остались от 350 - 1700 грн, Торопитесь!!!_

----------


## Анастасия1987

Да будет "Лягушка" в январе!!!



4,5,8,9,10 и 11 января

_Билеты от 20 - 100 грн_

----------


## dbpopov

Анастасия, а дед мороз из Музкомедии выездной?

----------


## Наталия Баринова

А как сейчас с отоплением дела обстоят? :smileflag:

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Анастасия, а дед мороз из Музкомедии выездной?


 Дед мороз "местный", как я знаю...но могу уточнить. Вы имеете в виду можно ли его в индивид-м порядке "заказать" домой?))

----------


## Анастасия1987

> А как сейчас с отоплением дела обстоят?


 Наташенька, по последним источникам уже намного теплее, но все равно сильно раздеваться не надо, особенно если в первых ряда сидеть - может продувать со сцены)

----------


## Наталия Баринова

> Наташенька, по последним источникам уже намного теплее, но все равно сильно раздеваться не надо, особенно если в первых ряда сидеть - может продувать со сцены)


 Ясно, значит просто утеплимся!!!! Я нахожусь уже в предвкушении)))))), дочке пока не говорю, а то она така "гулёна", что жизни спокойной не даст до 21. Я до сих пор под впечатлением от Кошки и Кота в сапожках, в особкнности от кота))))))), он неимоверно обоятельный!

----------


## LeraKrasa

Нужно ли менять в кассе билеты, самостоятельно распечатанные с укртикета? Или проходить по ним?

----------


## vitaliyonpu

не нужно, по крайней мере мы проходили

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Нужно ли менять в кассе билеты, самостоятельно распечатанные с укртикета? Или проходить по ним?


 Как я знаю - не надо менять, на всякий случай уточню у Укртикита и отпишусь)

----------


## Анастасия1987

Также в продаже билеты на   20 декабря



Если нужны на группы или класс деток - пишите, всё подскажу)))

----------


## Анастасия1987

Уточнение по концерту Гару - билеты есть и по 550 грн (это последний ряд центрального балкона)

----------


## AEN

С разрешения хозяйки темы!
Приглашаем всех 20 декабря на благотворительную ярмарку-концерт в ТРЦ Среднефонтанский, все собранные средства пойдут на лечение Миши Павлега!
Сначала в Музкомедию на Царевну Лягушку, а потом за вкусностями на ярмарку

----------


## illogical.alice

Настенька, подскажите, пожалуйста, продолжительность "Царевны-лягушки".  :smileflag:

----------


## B0bren0k

> Настенька, подскажите, пожалуйста, продолжительность "Царевны-лягушки".


 1.5 часа с Дедом Морозом и антрактом. Первые 20 минут ДМ и Снегурочка, потом минут 40 первое действие и антракт, а второе-не больше получаса.  Нам почти 4, так мы высидели. Только очень было жарко, так натопили, что можно было в летних платьях приходить

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

С нетерпением анонсируем международный проект, который состоится ровно через месяц!

Подробности и билеты — в ближайшее время.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поющие и танцующие, мы приглашаем вас на работу в наш театр 
на должности артистов хора и балета!
Нам нужны мужчины и женщины со специальным образованием, сценической внешностью, 
природной пластичностью, остальные подробности тут.
И кто знает, возможно именно вы, показав профессиональные возможности, 
будете блистать в любимых спектаклях наряду с народными и заслуженными артистами Украины ⭐️
Звоните в отдел кадров (c пн по пт с 10:00 до 17:00): (048) 724-41-03, пишите: [email protected]

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ищите нас на «Зеленая волна» и «Корнейчуковский фестиваль», покупайте книги о театре 
и билеты на спектакли и экскурсии, фотографируйтесь, чекиньтесь, ставьте хештег #Попандопуло — 
будьте на волне вместе с вашей Музкомедией!



Фото: Андрей Рафаэль.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

С 1 августа длится набор в детскую студию «Театральная продлёнка», 
воспитанники которой не просто изучают вокал, хореографию, актерское мастерство и этику, 
но и активно участвуют в спектаклях и проектах театра.
Запись детей от 5 до 15 лет по тел.: (048) 722-01-62.



Фото: Геннадий Кисельников.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

5 августа мы завершаем цикл спектаклей, посвященных 70-летию главного режиссера театра
заслуженного деятеля искусств России Владимира Подгородинского.
Приглашаем вас на оперетту Имре Кальмана «Сильва» — одну из оперетт, 
которую можно смотреть и слушать бесконечно.
Начало в 18:30, билеты тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

10 и 22 августа в 22:00 ждем всех, кто хочет:
— ЧУТЬ БОЛЬШЕ узнать о нашем театре;
— ЧУТЬ БОЛЬШЕ увидеть, чем из зрительного зала;
— ЧУТЬ БОЛЬШЕ погрузиться в историю актерских судеб;
— ЧУТЬ ВЫШЕ подняться, чтобы постичь всю глубину нашего такого тяжкого «легкого жанра».
Тема экскурсии: «Театр музыкальной комедии как один из символов Одессы».
Билеты — в кассе театра. 
И помните: наши экскурсии — всегда уникальны!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Внимание!
С 6 августа касса работает с 12:00 до 19:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Уважаемые зрители!
Администрация театра выражает категорический протест всем, 
кто нарушает правила поведения в нашем театре! 
Мы неоднократно делали замечание зрителям, которые:
• производят видео- и фотосъемку во время спектакля;
• позволяют себе заходить в служебные помещения театра;
• выкладывают отснятый материал в социальных сетях.
Ваше игнорирование замечаний, которые неоднократно были сделаны нами 
и в устной форме, и в письменной, и несоблюдение наших правил расценивается нами 
как неуважительное отношение в целом к людям, работающим в театре!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Инспектор службы пожарной безопасности театра 
Александр Малашенко отметил свой 70-летний юбилей!
Мы с удовольствием поздравляем Александра Дмитриевича 
и желаем здоровья, сил и творческого вдохновения, потому что в нашем театре — все артисты!
P. S. Доказано новогодним капустником!!!



Фото: Ирина Пригонова.

Нина Рыжих, билетер нашего театра, принимает сегодня поздравления по случаю своего юбилея! 
Дорогая Нина Михайловна, желаем Вам 
крепкого здоровья, радости, много солнечных дней и аромата белой акации!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзья! 
Завтра в эфире программы «Утро на 7» — солисты нашего театра — 
Ирина Ковальская, Александр Кабаков и Александр Владыченко! 
Не пропустите! 
Встречаем утро с 7 телеканалом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В эти дни 15 лет назад в Одесском академическом театре музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного
состоялись премьерные показы мюзикла «Кентервильское привидение» по О. Уайльду 
в постановке Георгия Ковтуна, на музыку Андрея Иванова, по сценарию Дмитрия Рубина.
Предлагаем вам посмотреть финальный номер спектакля и назвать имена и фамилии артистов, 
принявших участие в этом видеоотрывке.
Те из зрителей, кто первый правильно напишет всех исполнителей ролей, 
получат пригласительные на представление, которое состоится в это воскресенье, 11 августа, в 18:30!
Поздравляем всех — постановщиков, артистов, цеха, зрителей — с днем рождения спектакля!

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Кирилл Туриченко, Сергей Богаченко, Лариса Борисенко,, Тимофей Криницкий, Ирина Ковальская,
Ольга Кононцева,  Андрей Мирошниченко, Евгений Погорелов, Елена Садовая, Юлия Садовая.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Кирилл Туриченко, Сергей Богаченко, Лариса Борисенко,, Тимофей Криницкий, Ирина Ковальская,
> Ольга Кононцева,  Андрей Мирошниченко, Евгений Погорелов, Елена Садовая, Юлия Садовая.


 !!! БИНГО !!!
Пишем в личку

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Евгения Дембская. 
Женечка. 
40 дней...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В цех изготовления головных уборов и доводки костюмов требуется мастер.
Cправки по телефону: (048) 724-41-03, отдел кадров.



Фото: Наталья Пода.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзья!
Увидеть это трио вы сможете уже через неделю в Летнем театре «Морвокзал»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Мост дружбы» проложили артисты и музыканты двух театров — 
Пльзеньского им. Йозефа Тыла и Одесского им. Михаила Водяного! 
1 сентября мы приглашаем всех любителей хорошей музыки на уникальный концерт, 
в котором примут участие солисты обеих театров, а также хор, балет и оркестр 
Одесского академического театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного! 
В программе — отрывки из классических оперетт и мюзиклов. 
На сцене — чешские и украинские звезды оперетты!
Не пропустите прекрасный вечер музыки и дружбы, настоящего искусства, 
который мы посвящаем Дню рождения любимой Одессы!
Билеты тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

15 лет… 15 лет на сцене нашего театра идет спектакль «Кентервильское привидение»!
И 15 лет Денис Фалюта играет в нем роль Сэра Симона!
И завтра, 11 августа, в 18:30 состоится мюзикл с участием любимого Привидения, 
а также Ларисы Борисенко и Сергея Богаченко (играют со дня рождения представления), 
Виктории Подольной, Виталия Платова, Алеси Перекальчук, Романа Каралкина, 
Киры Фалюты, Александра Кабакова, Алексея Коннова и Ивана Мкртчяна.
Приглашаем вас отпраздновать вместе с нами этот юбилей!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Внимание, друзья!
Дарим возможность купить ДВА БИЛЕТА на оперетту «Белая акация» ПО ЦЕНЕ ОДНОГО!
Ищите в день представления счастливые листовки на морвокзале 
и обменивайте их там же в кассе Летнего театра.
Спектакль состоится 14 августа в 20:00.
Удачи и до встречи!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Юбилей сегодня отмечает главный хормейстер театра и дирижер Юрий Литовко! 
50 лет — это опыт! 
50 лет — это уверенность в своих силах и  профессионализме!
50 лет — это смелые планы, умноженные на возможности! 
50 лет — это проверенные жизнью друзья и дети, как продолжение себя!
50 лет — это музыка, которая всегда — в унисон с сердцем! 
С юбилеем, Юрий Станиславович!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Уже завтра в 20:00 на сцене Летнего театра «Морвокзал» одесситы и гости родного города
увидят оперетту «Белая акация» с участием народных артистов Украины
Натальи и Николая Завгородних, Ольги Оганезовой, Виктории и Владимира Фроловых, 
заслуженных артистов Украины Аурики Ахметовой, Ирины Ковальской, Станислава Ковалевского, 
а также Тимофея Криницкого, Александра Кабакова, Александра Владыченко, Сергея Милькова, Дениса Фалюты, Виталия Платова, 
воспитанников детской студии «Театральная продленка», хора, балета и оркестра 
Одесского академического театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного.
Дирижер — Юрий Литовко.
Приглашаем на легендарный спектакль под открытым небом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогие друзья-фотографы! Приглашаем завтра в 20:00 на летнюю площадку морвокзала. 
Вы сможете запечатлеть: — красивые лица одесситов и гостей города;
— красивые лица артистов театра;
— потрясающе красивые виды моря, порта и Воронцовского маяка.
P. S. Особо любопытных приглашаем в 16:30 к служебному входу Музкомедии,
откуда артисты отправятся на морвокзал!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

15 августа в 18:30 — премьерный показ мюзикла «Без вины виноватые».
Игра, музыка, костюмы, декорации, а этот до дрожи вокализ…
Не пропустите это событие, ведь вечер, проведенный в нашем театре, считается праздником!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Спасибо Алене Ксенофонтовой за фотографии состава, 
который вы увидите и услышите сегодня в 18:30!
Ждем с нетерпением!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приглашаем на бал в честь народного артиста СССР Михаила Водяного!
16 августа в 18:30 на сцене театра оживут лучшие сценические образы Мастера:
Попандопуло, Мишка Япончик, Яшка Буксир, Тевье...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Завтра в 18:30 на сцене будут блистать
Ирина Ковальская, Елизавета Дюльгер, Юлианна Игнатовская, Виктория Березина, 
Владимир Кондратьев, Александр Кургускин, Владислав Яцентюк, Сергей Богаченко, Андрей Мирошниченко, Денис Фалюта,
за дирижерским пультом — Вадим Перевозников, а пока — фото.
Спасибо, Алена Ксенофонтова!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поздравляем Тимофея Криницкого с премьерой в спектакле «Бал в честь короля»!
Вам сегодня повезло чуть-чуть,
С ролью Дулиттла в добрый путь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Искрометная французская комедия Клода Манье, 
безумный калейдоскоп событий, смешных ситуаций, ярких эмоций и непередаваемых интонаций.
18 августа в 18:30.

----------


## Odessitochka

> Завтра в 18:30 на сцене будут блистать
> Ирина Ковальская, Елизавета Дюльгер, Юлианна Игнатовская, Виктория Березина, 
> Владимир Кондратьев, Александр Кургускин, Владислав Яцентюк, Сергей Богаченко, Андрей Мирошниченко, Денис Фалюта,
> за дирижерским пультом — Вадим Перевозников, а пока — фото.
> Спасибо, Алена Ксенофонтова!


 восторг! Такое удовольствие получили! Спасибо и браво оркестру, и всей труппе , все были прекрасны!!! Очень красиво, зрелищно, а Ирина Ковальская-красавица, с таким голосом восхитительным! Очень понравилось трио  в конце первого акта : "спите, Богиня, я вам не приснюсь никогда.." в самое сердце.. Спасибо!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Внимание!
По техническим причинам 20 августа касса не работает. 
Ближайшие кассы UKRTICKET:
• ул. Успенская 2а/1, перед входом в Лунапарк;
• просп. Гагарина, 13. 
Приносим извинения за временные неудобства.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Город засыпает, просыпается театрал!

22 августа в 22:00 — только вы и ночной без людей и света театр.
Окунитесь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогие зрители, предлагаем вам познакомиться с репертуаром сентября 
и приглашаем провести теплые, но уже осенние, вечера в компании любимых артистов, 
наслаждаясь восхитительными музыкой, пением, танцами, игрой, юмором, костюмами и декорациями!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приєднуємося до привітань зі Святом Незалежності України!
До речі, в репертуарі нашого театру зовсім скоро з'явиться ще одна суто українська вистава — «За двома зайцями»,
а поки що анонсуємо найближчий захід: у програмі концерту «Міст дружби» 
пролунають декілька номерів з вистави «Ніч перед Різдвом».
Запрошуємо послухати довгоочікувані арії і дуети!
І ще раз вітаємо!!!

Фото Ірини Деркач з фесту в Полтаві.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Директор-художественный руководитель театра заслуженный работник культуры Украины 
Елена Редько в программе «Ни слова о политике» рассказала о наших ближайших международных проектах — 
концерте оперетты и мюзикла «Мост дружбы „Белая акация“», который состоится 1 сентября в 18:30, 
и постановке оперетты «Польская кровь», премьера которой — 20 и 21 сентября в 18:30.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приглашаем вас на интернациональный концерт оперетты и мюзикла «Мост дружбы „Белая акация“»!
Подробности и билеты тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Итак, то, что вы с нетерпением ждали, — оглашаем состав артистов, занятых в концерте 1 сентября.
Пльзеньские солисты: Ивана Веберова, Радка Сехноуткова, Шарлотта Пщчёлкова, 
Томаш Коржинек, Йозеф Хрушкоци, Павел Резны.
Одесские солисты: Ольга Оганезова, Ирина Ковальская, Лилия Духновская, Наталья Ткачук,
Виктор Мельник, Тимофей Криницкий, Сергей Федоренко.
Ведущие вечера — Ирина Визиренко и Тимофей Криницкий.
В концерте также принимает участие хор, балет и оркестра нашего театра.



Фото: Борис Бухман и Мартина Рут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В последний день лета делимся с вами фотографией наших коллег, 
которые в этом отпуске покорили Говерлу.
Теперь флаг театра развевается на самой высокой точке Украины, 
а мы тем временем дарим вам самые высокие эмоции в Одессе!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Описание мероприятия и программа двух отделений на украинском и английском языках, 
фотографии солистов и руководства двух театров, место для автографов на память — 
всё в программке-буклете концерта, который состоится завтра, 1 сентября, в 18:30.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В концерте «Мост дружбы» вы услышите не только знакомые мелодии из всемирно известных оперетт и мюзиклов, 
но и впервые — несколько номеров из премьерного спектакля «Польская кровь» Оскара Недбала.
Вас приглашают Радка Сехноуткова, Томаш Корнижек и Тимофей Криницкий.
До встречи в зале!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Давайте жить дружно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вчера между репетициями чешские артисты были на экскурсии по историческому центру Одессы
и первыми узнали, что 2 сентября, в День города, засияет «звезда Михаила Водяного»!
Приглашаем вас на Ланжероновскую улицу завтра в 12:00 
на торжественное открытие новых имен на Аллее звезд!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поздравляем всех с 225-летием Одессы!!!

Видеофрагмент вчерашнего концерта «Мост дружбы» 🎵

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Несколько дней назад пришло печальное известие из США: 
на 91 году ушла из жизни прекрасный живописец и многолетний
художник по костюмам Зоя Ивницкая.
Ее замечательные костюмы «звучали» в унисон с макетами декораций, 
которые придумывал ее супруг и главный художник театра Михаил Ивницкий. 
Эта пара творцов — целая эпоха в истории нашего театра, куда они пришли вместе 
и в работе над оформлением спектаклей понимали друг друга без слов. 
До последних дней своей жизни Зоя Александровна помнила наизусть мерки 
и особенности фигур выдающихся Дембской, Дёминой, Сатосовой, Жадушкиной... 
Эти шедевры теперь украшают наш музей! 
Светлая память Вам, Зоя Александровна!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии имени Михаила Водяного 
14 и 28 сентября в 22:00 приглашает всех, кто желает окунуться в ночной театрально-закулисный мир!
Интерактивная экскурсия с элементами шоу «Тайны ночного закулисья» — 
это единственное в Одессе уникальное путешествие по театру в полной темноте при свете фонариков. 
Это возможность увидеть театр «изнутри», 
заглянуть в самые потаенные уголки ночного театрального закулисья! 
Экскурсия носит информационно-эмоциональный характер
и рассчитана на взрослых людей не младше 14 лет.
Каждая экскурсия — тематическая.
Билеты — в кассе театра. 
Стоимость билетов — 300 грн.
Фонарики прилагаются!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Кому в Одессе «зажгли» новые звезды.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сегодня в День города наши гости из Чехии были на экскурсии, дегустировали лучшие коньяки,
катались с дельфинами, ели шашлыки, пели песни, загорали, самое главное — 
купались в Черном море — в общем, интересно, вкусно и весело отметили день рождения Одессы!
«Мост» установлен, 20 октября — мы в Пльзене!
До встречи, друзья!
Спасибо всем!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Музей Одесского театра музкомедии пополнился трогательным экспонатом.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В праздничные дни состоялось так много знаковых событий, 
что мы еще долго будем под впечатлением.
Так, в канун открытия на Аллее звезд звезды Водяного, 
на сцене его театра звучала музыка из оперетты «Белая акация», 
которую исполняли артисты Большого театра имени Й. К. Тыла (г. Пльзень)
вместе с нашими одесскими исполнителями. И было всё понятно без перевода, 
потому что у нас один язык — язык музыки и театра! 
Спасибо вам, дорогие наши чешские друзья, за радость встречи и совместное творчество! 
Спасибо за фото Алене Ксенофонтовой.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Гордимся!

----------


## LionessW

> Уже завтра в 20:00 на сцене Летнего театра «Морвокзал» одесситы и гости родного города
> увидят оперетту «Белая акация» с участием народных артистов Украины
> Натальи и Николая Завгородних, Ольги Оганезовой, Виктории и Владимира Фроловых, 
> заслуженных артистов Украины Аурики Ахметовой, Ирины Ковальской, Станислава Ковалевского, 
> а также Тимофея Криницкого, Александра Кабакова, Александра Владыченко, Сергея Милькова, Дениса Фалюты, Виталия Платова, 
> воспитанников детской студии «Театральная продленка», хора, балета и оркестра 
> Одесского академического театра музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного.
> Дирижер — Юрий Литовко.
> Приглашаем на легендарный спектакль под открытым небом!


 Добрый День! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли курсы или возможность брать уроки вокала для девочки 10 лет в Вашем Театре?
Спасибо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Добрый День! Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли курсы или возможность брать уроки вокала для девочки 10 лет в Вашем Театре?
> Спасибо!


 Добрый день!
Есть, но Вы немного опоздали, недавно было прослушивание в детскую студию «Театральная продлёнка», вчера состоялось родительское собрание, группы набраны.
Звоните в начале августа в следующем году в приемную театра на запись: (048) 722-01-62.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Яркое, великолепное шоу в стиле «Великого Гэтсби», запоминающиеся мелодии,
замечательные декорации и костюмы, неожиданные повороты сюжета и, конечно же, любовь —
всё это ждет вас в оперетте Пола Абрахама «Бал в „Савойе“».
5 сентября в 18:30.
Билеты тут.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Накануне показа оперетты 6 сентября публикуем фото Бориса Бухмана, 
сделанные в Летнем театре «Морвокзал» во время ежегодного open air.
Ждем вас завтра в 18:30 на спектакле в родном театре!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Репетиции «Польской крови»! 
Кровь бурлит у всех, но выворотность стоп никто не отменял!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Фотографий спектакля-визитной карточки театра много не бывает! 
Фотограф — наш артист оркестра (альт) и заядлый, как оказалось, футболист Яков Иваниденко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Антонина Чубенко, костюмер театра, отмечает сегодня прекрасный юбилей!!!
Мы с удовольствием поздравляем и желаем только здоровья, 
неиссякаемых сил и бодрости, настроения и радости!!!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Работа!
Работа!
Работа!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогие друзья!
11 сентября состоится рок-опера «Моисей» со следующим составом артистов: 
Владимир Фролов, Ольга Оганезова, Владимир Кондратьев, Ирина Ковальская, Сергей Мильков, 
Виктория Подольная, Сергей Федоренко, Ольга Кононцева, Александр Кабаков, Ирина Гусак, Алексей Коннов.
Приглашаем вас на спектакль, а прежде — впервые опубликованные фото Бориса Бухмана.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзья!
Не пропустите!
Завтра в 9:30 в эфире Первого городского радио на 102.7 — 
всё о премьере оперетты «Польская кровь» от режиссера-постановщика Мартина Отавы 
и исполнительницы главной роли Натальи Ткачук.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Предвкушая премьеру, представляем балетмейстера-постановщика
премьерного спектакля «Польская кровь» Иржи Покорны.
Иржи покорил с первой репетиции всех своим высоким  профессионализмом, 
музыкальностью, доброжелательностью, прекрасным чувством юмора! 
Не сомневаемся, что хореография «Польской крови» 
покорит нашу взыскательную одесскую публику! 
Спасибо, Иржи, за творчество и эмоции, которые будут всегда с нами!!!
Ждем новых встреч!

P. S. Автор самого театрального торта — артистка балета Ирина Фалюта.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

11 сентября 1987 ушел из жизни Михаил Водяной — артист, чье имя носит наш театр. 
Артист — первый в жанре оперетты, удостоенный звания «Народный артист СССР». 
Артист, безумно любивший Одессу и создавший массу ярких, запоминающихся образов одесситов так, 
что никто и не верит, что Михаил Водяной — харьковчанин. 
Вся его жизнь и творчество связаны с Одесской опереттой, которая стала его домом, 
где и сегодня живут его роли, костюмы и добрая память о великом артисте...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Завтра в 18:30 — спектакль о невероятной изобретательности и железном самообладании.
Ну и о главном — о той самой сильнейшей и всепрощающей любви, которая творит чудеса.

Билеты тут.



Фото Ольги Кириченко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сегодняшний радиоэфир тут (с 02:02:40), а билеты тут.

Все — на премьеру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Привет, бро!
Пошумим? Го на ночную экскурсию по театру 14.09 в 22:00!
Купить билеты изи: в кассе перед началом ивента ✌️

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ах, какое городу оказано внимание!
Все уж переполнены сладким ожиданием!
Вы игрой Кручининой сможете насладиться.
Кто пришел 13-го — сможет к ней пробиться!

Завтра в 18:30 — мюзикл «Без вины виноватые»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Внимание!
26 сентября вместо мюзикла «Ханум» — «В джазе только девушки».
Билеты, приобретенные на спектакль, остаются действительными.
Администрация приносит свои извинения.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А вот и видеозапись радиопередачи «Завтрак без Тиффани».
Смотрите, слушайте и готовьтесь: начинается нон-стоп интервью с постановщиками 
и исполнителями ролей премьерного спектакля «Польская кровь».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ирина Визиренко и Александр Кабаков сегодня были в гостях у «Одессы-Мамы». 
Слушайте, что рассказывали о премьере «Польской крови» исполнители ролей Ванды и Попеля.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Смотрите интервью с Екатериной Мысь и Виктором Мельником и готовьтесь к премьере вместе с нами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дамы и господа!
Сильва Вареску!
14 сентября в 18:30.



Фото: Александр Вербицкий.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сегодня, 16 сентября, мир празднует день рождения Джульетты, 
мы же предлагаем вам отметить это событие 30 сентября в 18:30
вместе с нашими Джульеттой и Ромео — Анной Белецкой и Владиславом Яцентюком.
Также вас ждет приятный бонус в виде двух соло-гитаристов — 
Артема Липницкого и Евгения Сухенко.
Билеты тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вчера в гостях у Александра Федоренко были музыкальный консультант 
и ассистент режиссера + исполнитель роли пана Яна Зарембы в спектакле «Польская кровь» — 
Елена Носкова и Тимофей Криницкий.
Слушайте и параллельно приобретайте билеты на премьеру онлайн.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Польская кровь»: чешская классика — на сцене Одесской музкомедии.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сегодня состоялась пресс-конференция, посвященная премьерному спектаклю «Польская кровь»,
показы которого — уже 20 и 21 сентября в 18:30.
Ждем видеосюжеты телеканалов, а пока — фото.
Спасибо Алене Ксенофонтовой за снимки и оперативность!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пятикилограммовые платья, четыре километра ткани и танцующий хор: в Одесской музкомедии готовят премьеру оперетты «Польская кровь».



Спасибо телеканалам «ГЛАС», «Град» и 7 телеканалу за освещения нашего международного проекта 



















Вчерашняя пресс-конференция — в фотообъективе Ольги Кириченко.
Надеемся, на премьере вам будет так же весело, как постановщикам на фото 😃

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В Одессе покажут оперетту по мотивам «Барышни-крестьянки».



Завтра в 18:30 — премьера оперетты Оскара Недбала «Польская кровь» со следующим составом исполнителей: 
Наталья Ткачук, Лилия Духновская, Наталья Завгородняя, Виктория Березина, Алина Кучерова, Тимофей Криницкий, 
Александр Владыченко, Алексей Коннов, Игорь Сиротенко, Николай Гож, Андрей Мазур, Павел Бабошин, 
а также Ярослав Селедцов, который на днях давал интервью Ирине Сечковской, корреспонденту «UA: Українське радіо».
С радостью публикуем запись, а постановщиков, роли и остатки билетов вы найдете на сайте.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Прекрасный трудовой юбилей отмечает сегодня начальник пошивочного цеха Валентина Ворновицкая — 
25 лет работы в нашем театре!
Мы от души поздравляем, желаем здоровья, сил, вдохновения 
и много ярких красивых костюмов в исполнении вверенных Вам мастериц!
Символично, что юбилей совпал с премьерой, в которой от красоты костюмов просто кружится голова!!!
С юбилеем, Валентина Васильевна!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

© Boris Bukhman
Польская кровь — Polska krev.

Режиссер-постановщик Мартин Отава,
оперетта в 3 действиях с 1 антрактом.
Премьера классической оперетты «Польская кровь»
Оскара Недбала на либретто Лео Штайна состоялась
25 октября 1913 года в Карл-театре в Вене.

Премьера 20-21.09.2019.
Если решите насладиться прекрасной музыкой, танцами,
замечательным вокалом, костюмами и декорациями,
ПОСПЕШИТЕ.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Люди, благодаря которым эти два дня вы будете наслаждаться плодами нашего международного сотрудничества.



Спасибо Ольге Федоровой.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

С ПРЕМЬЕРОЙ!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А вот и фотографии Бориса Бухмана.
Восхищаемся и репостим!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Спасибо фотопапе Борису Бухману за запечатленную красоту оперетты «Польская кровь»!
Ближайшие показы: 3, 5 и 27 октября в 18:30, билеты тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

От жажды мщенья и авантюры — к хэппи-энду: в Одесской музкомедии состоялась международная премьера.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Уже вся Одесса была, а ты до сих пор думаешь?
В эту субботу в 22:00 не упусти шанс попасть на познавательное шоу в обесточенном и безлюдном театре!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поздравляем Елизавету Дюльгер и Владислава Яцентюка 
с успешной премьерой в спектакле «Кентервильское привидение», 
в спектакле, который за 15 лет жизни воспитал немалое количество Вирджиний и Сесилов — 
талантливых артистов, играющих сегодня уже взрослые и серьезные роли.

Сказочный спектакль на сцене своей
Показали в театре, полон зал гостей.
Как мила невеста, как хорош жених.
Целый мир сегодня поздравляет их!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ну что, друзья, дождались? Битва корпораций — снова в деле!
28 сентября состоится первый этап нового сезона, в котором участвуют 8 команд,
в том числе и Театр музыкальной комедии — уже не просто как партнер проекта,
а как отдельная команда, стремящаяся завоевать первое место.
В субботу утром 6 работников театра отправятся в развлекательный комплекс «Папашон» («City Center»), 
чтобы показать противникам, как нужно сбивать кегли!
Кто в театре боулингисты, вы узнаете позже, а пока знакомьтесь с командами.
По традиции мы ведем прямой эфир с места соревнования, вы болеете за наши страйки!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Накануне премьеры оперетты «Польская кровь» режиссер-постановщик Мартин Отава 
был гостем программы Анны Кореневой «Культурная палитра».
Мартин — уже в родном театре в Чехии, а интервью с ним регулярно транслируют на одесском телевидении, 
чтобы напомнить (теле)зрителям о следующих показах спектакля — 3, 5 и 27 октября.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Клянемся оба любить до гроба!». 
Одесская музкомедия показала пикантную оперетту о людях горячей польской крови.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Неделю назад у наших телевизионных друзей был юбилей — 5 лет программе «Утро на 7»!
Находясь в предпремьерном информационном потоке, забыли показать, как мы поздравили родных ведущих 👇

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Представляем вам фото спектакля «Польская кровь» Ольги Кириченко,
воспитанницы мастерской практической фотографии «Фотография» Бориса Бухмана.
Спасибо дорогим фотографам за сотрудничество!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«У нас, у дипломатов, всё неправда!» Как «Русская кровь» стала «Польской».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

На генеральном прогоне спектакля «Польская кровь» собрался целый класс фотографов — 
учеников нашего фотопапы, в том числе и Ольга Федорова, чьи снимки опубликованы в этом фотоальбоме.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Напоминаем и ждем заявки!

Работа!
Работа!
Работа!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Спасибо партнерам проекта «Битва корпораций» — 
первой доставке готовой еды в коробках Box Catering — 
за вкусный комплимент перед соревнованиями!
Завтра солисты-вокалисты Виктория Березина, Ирина Визиренко и Виталий Платов, 
артисты балета Александр Волошин и Ярослав Гончар, 
а также секретарь директора-худрука театра Екатерина Гниличенко отправятся в центр «Папашон», 
чтобы показать, кто в Одессе — bowling kings!
Пожелайте нам побольше страйков!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогие зрители и коллеги!
Сегодня мы получили благодарственное письмо из Праги 👇

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Спасибо, проект «Битва корпораций», центр «Папашон», партнер Lovare, 
за приглашение, организацию, прекрасно проведенный досуг и призы — 
в общем, спасибо за драйв!
Второе место (с конца) — наш результат!!! 
Спасибо нашим игрокам: Екатерине Гниличенко, Ярославу Гончару, Ирине Визиренко, Виктории Березиной, 
капитану Виталию Платову и Александру Волошину, который выбил максимальное в команде количество страйков!
Спасибо достойным соперникам!
Увидимся в следующем месяце на соревнованиях по мини-футболу.
Вперед, Музкомедия!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вчера во Всемирном клубе одесситов презентовали 109 номер газеты «Всемирные одесские новости», 
который посвящен 225-летию родного города.
Песня Тони об Одессе в исполнении заслуженной артистки Украины Ирины Ковальской 
открыла встречу в Клубе одесситов.

Спасибо за видео, Владимир Богатырев!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогие зрители, предлагаем вам познакомиться с репертуаром октября.
Впереди — три премьерных показа оперетты «Польская кровь», 
гастроли со спектаклями «Сильва» и «Лгунья» в Кропивницкий, Сумы, Полтаву, Винницу, Житомир, Бердичев, 
поездка с концертом в Пльзень (Чехия), музыкальная комедия «Тетка Чарлея» с новой аранжировкой, 
долгожданные детские представления, хоррор-экскурсия...
Следите за анонсами

----------


## Nikolla_

Добрый день, на концерт Поляковой  мелкого ребенка 6лет  без места (будет сидеть на руках)  пропустят?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Добрый день, на концерт Поляковой  мелкого ребенка 6лет  без места (будет сидеть на руках)  пропустят?


 Добрый день!
Детям до 5 лет — бесплатно (на руках).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

По ссылке можно купить билеты на последний сентябрьский спектакль,
в котором сплетутся воедино балет, великолепный вокал, головокружительные акробатические трюки 
и нешуточные бои представителей двух враждующих кланов — Монтекки и Капулетти.

Сегодня в 18:30 — рок-опера «Ромео и Джульетта»!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Артистка хора Галина Очеретина отмечает замечательный юбилей сегодня!
Мы присоединяемся ко всем поздравлениям в Ваш адрес 
и желаем крепкого здоровья, вдохновения, бодрости и много ярких солнечных дней в жизни!




Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

С Международным днем музыки, друзья!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наши короли оперетты и боулинга!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Спасибо Виктору Собко за свежие фотографии премьерного спектакля «Польская кровь»!
Завтра в роли Болло впервые — Александр Кургускин!
Приглашаем!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

КОШМАР И СТРАХ ЖИВУТ В ЕГО СТЕНАХ!

Одесский академический театр музыкальной комедии имени Михаила Водяного 
26 октября в 22:00 приглашает всех, кто желает окунуться в ночной театрально-закулисный мир!
Подробнее тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поздравляем с премьерой в спектакле «Польская кровь» Александра Кургускина!
Желаем нашим обольстительным Болло — молодым артистам, лауреатам международных конкурсов вокалистов
Александру, Виктору и Ярославу — аплодисментов и криков браво на каждом показе оперетты!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сегодня, 11 октября, в 18:30 — сразу четыре премьеры в мюзикле «Кентервильское привидение».
Имена новых исполнителей узнаете, если присоединитесь к Viber-беседе: 066 725-09-24.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Кентервільський привид» 
Олександра Кабакова, Надію Даведюк, Ярослава Селедцова та Ігоря Сиротенко! 
Ваші образи, голоси й гра були неперевершені!
Наш театр з радістю відкриває дорогу молодим артистам, 
і приємно, що глядач це підтримує!







Увага! 
Мюзикл «Весілля Кречинського», який мав відбутися 20 жовтня, скасовано. 
Придбані на виставу квитки можна повернути в касі театру. 
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.



Незабаром — нічна хоррор-екскурсія закуліссям театру!
Кількість квитків обмежена.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Віолу Букареву, контролера квитків, із трудовим ювілеєм! 
25 років Віола Олександрівна зустрічає театральних глядачів, 
дарує посмішку й бажає приємного перегляду.
А сьогодні ми даруємо Вам слова привітання 
й побажання здоров'я та благополуччя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо майстра служби художнього світла Олександра Жигуліна з трудовим ювілеєм!
35 років Олександр Миколайович на «ти» з софітами, прожекторами, бімами й планшетами, 
завдяки чому наші вистави — яскраво-кольорові, а артисти завжди привертають увагу глядача.
Бажаємо здоров'я, сил і натхнення!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Приймаємо колективні заявки на дитячий мюзикл «Чиполліно» за мотивами Дж. Родарі, 
прем'єра якого відбудеться в грудні.
Добре знайома історія про хлопчика-цибульку, яскраві й «смачні» герої, чудова музика...
Запрошуємо дітей різного віку на новорічний овоче-фруктово-ягідний карнавал!
Довідки за телефонами: 048 705-11-11, 048 725-09-24.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні вночі наші артисти полетіли до Чехії на концерт «Мост дружби», 
який відбудеться 20 жовтня в Театрі ім. Й. К. Тила. 
Побажаємо їм успіху й будемо слідкувати за цією цікавою подорожжю!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеська музична делегація сьогодні — в Плзні

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вранці — репетиція, вдень — екскурсія театром, ввечері — прогон вже знайомого вам
інтернаціонального концерту оперети й мюзиклу «Міст дружби», 
який відбудеться завтра о 19:00 в Театрі ім. Й. К. Тила в Плзні.
Бажаємо нашим колегам овацій і квітів від чеської публіки!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Пропонуємо познайомитись з репертуаром листопада, 
а також запрошуємо на останні вистави жовтня:
• оперети «Летюча миша» й «Польська кров»,
• мюзикли «Таємниця Макропулоса», «Тітка Чарлея» та «Бал у „Савойї“».
Приймаємо колективні заявки на новорічний овоче-фруктово-ягідний карнавал —
дитячий мюзикл за мотивами Дж. Родарі «Чиполліно»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як анонсували раніше, у жовтні були заплановані поїздки
не тільки до Кропивницького, Сум, Полтави, Вінниці й Плзня.
Поки ми ділимося з вами нещодавніми гастрольними світлинами вистави «Сільва»
й чекаємо на артистів з Чехії, які, до речі, з літака відразу — на сцену, 
мешканці Житомира сьогодні та Бердичева завтра побачать музичну комедію «Брехуха» 
з Алесею Перекальчук, Михайлом Ігнатовим, Іриною Гусак, Олександром Кабаковим, 
Ларисею Борисенко, Сергієм Мільковим та Аурікою Ахметовою.

P. S. 23 жовтня о 18:30 («Летюча миша») грають Лілія Духновська, Наталія Ткачук, Сергій Федоренко, Тимофій Криницький,
а також Олександр Кургускін, Сергій Лукашенко, Ярослав Донцов, Сергій Тищенко, Владислав Кутуєв, 
Сергій Богаченко, Андрій Мирошниченко, Олексій Коннов, Максим Кучерина.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Більше фото тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Несподівана зустріч артистів театру з режисером- і балетмейстером-постановником вистави «Брехуха» 
Катериною Зеленською (Санкт-Петербург) на гастролях у Житомирі.
Увага, бердичівляни! 
Не пропустіть сьогоднішне видовище!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
24 жовтня о 18:30 замість мюзиклу «Таємниця Макропулоса» — 
музична комедія «Брехуха».
Грають Алеся Перекальчук, Ірина Гусак, Лариса Борисенко, Ауріка Ахметова,
Михайло Ігнатов, Олександр Кабаков, Сергій Мільков.
Придбані на виставу квитки — дійсні.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Два аншлаги, зустріч з режисером вистави, осінні краєвиди України — 
так пройшли гастролі з «Брехухою» в Житомирі й Бердичеві, 
а сьогодні артисти після довгої дороги грають для вас, одесити!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Знайомтесь з насиченим репертуаром листопада 
й готуйтесь до зимової прем'єри дитячого мюзиклу «Чиполліно» за мотивами Джанні Родарі.
Добре знайома історія про хлопчика-цибульку, яскраві й «смачні» герої, чудова музика...
Приходьте всі на новорічний овоче-фруктово-ягідний карнавал!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Щиро вітаємо концермейстера оркестру Наталію Донцову із славним ювілеєм! 
Нехай щастя, здоров'я та творчий настрій завжди будуть у Вашому житті. 
Сил Вам і натхнення! 
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поки ми чекаємо на вас 13 і 24 листопада на опереті «Польська кров», дивіться сюжет Владлени Гроздової.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю вітаємо Тимофія Криницького з присвоєнням звання «Заслужений артист України»!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я й творчого натхнення для нових яскравих ролей на радість гладачеві!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нещодавно наші працівники брали участь у змаганнях з настільного тенісу в рамках проекту «Битва корпорацій».
Від імені театру грали заслужений артист України Тимофій Криницький, артист оркестру (тромбоніст) Михайло Білий, 
бутафор Ірина Чечікова, освітлювачі Олена Корольова й Олександр Стадник.
Поки ми чекаємо на наступний турнір зі стрітболу, дивіться світлини у фотоальбомі сторінки.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Ромео і Джульєтта» Ігоря Сиротенко — 
цілеспрямованого артиста хору, який оперативно увівся на роль Паріса!
Бажаємо досягати нових вершин!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
22 листопада о 18:30 відбудеться мюзикл «Оскар» з оновленим складом виконавців. 
Хто буде виконувати ролі Крістіана й Філіпа, дивіться у Viber-бесіді 😉
Квитки тут.

----------


## Mariya1984

Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, мне нужно на прокат костюм Шапокляк на девочку 10 лет рост 146-150 см. В костюмерной театра такой есть? Или может вы напишите номер телефона куда обратиться, чтоб уточнить?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, пожалуйста, мне нужно на прокат костюм Шапокляк на девочку 10 лет рост 146-150 см. В костюмерной театра такой есть? Или может вы напишите номер телефона куда обратиться, чтоб уточнить?


 Прокатна база костюмів працює з 12:00 до 16:00 в будні. Телефона нема. Звертайтесь за детальною інформацією через службовий вхід театру.

----------


## Mariya1984

> Прокатна база костюмів працює з 12:00 до 16:00 в будні. Телефона нема. Звертайтесь за детальною інформацією через службовий вхід театру.


 Спасибо за ваш ответ. К сожалению, я даже не знаю есть ли такой костюм. Обычно такие вопросы узнают по телефону, и по графику уже приходят на примерку. Первый шаг это вопрос и только из-за этого отпрашиваться с работы, чтоб днем быть в театре, несколько странно.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Це була неймовірна хоррор-екскурсія нічним театром у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків.
Дякуємо усім, хто брав участь!
Слідкуйте за анонсами 😉

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ювілею заслуженої артистки України Ідалії Іванової — 
першої виконавиці ролі Тоськи у виставі «Біла акація» присвячується.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Почути, як теорія діє на практиці, ви можете сьогодні й завтра на виставах «Оскар» і «Попелюшка», 
в яких грає героїня відеосюжету — лауреат мужнародних конкурсів вокалістів Ірина Гусак.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Найважливіше — емоції наших екскурсантів ❤️

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Виставі «Звичайне диво» — 5 років!
За цей час змінилися деякі артисти, але вистава, як і раніше, жива, 
тому що допомагає кожному повірити в диво, диво чарівництва.
Запрошуємо 30 листопада о 18:30 на ювілейний вечір!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Оскар» солістів-вокалістів 
Олександра Кабакова й Михайла Ігнатова, вони ж — спритний Крістіан та мужній Філіп! 
«Молодці!» — скандували глядачі, до яких ми з задоволенням приєднуємося.







Шановні театрали!
Раді повідомити, що у нас — «чорна п'ятниця»! 
29 і 30 листопада у вас буде можливість отримати квитки на наші вистави зі спеціальними знижками!
Знижка 25 % розповсюджується на квитки від 60 грн. тільки на вистави репертуару театру, 
які йдуть у період з 30 листопада по 21 грудня включно. 
Акція діє в касах городу і на сайті muzkomediya.com 
Не відмовляйте собі у задоволенні «театрального шопінгу»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Памяти Королевы: музей Одесского театра музкомедии пополнился уникальными экспонатами.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Знайомтесь з репертуаром грудня й приходьте на:
• бенефіс заслуженої артистки України Ідалії Іванової «Біла акація»;
• новорічний мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом»;
• зимову прем'єру дитячого мюзиклу «Чиполліно» за Дж. Родарі;
• екскурсію «Таємниці нічного закулісся».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного 
13 грудня о 22:00 запрошує всіх, хто бажає поринути в нічний СТРАШНИЙ театрально-закулісний світ!
Інтерактивна екскурсія з елементами шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся» — 
це єдина в Одесі унікальна подорож театром у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків. 
Це можливість побачити театр «зсередини», заглянути у найтаємніші кутки нічного театрального закулісся! 
Інформаційно-емоціональна екскурсія розрахована на дорослих людей не молодше 14 років.
Кожна екскурсія — тематична.
Квитки — у касі театру. 
Вартість квитків — 300 грн.
Ліхтарики додаються!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Від щирого серця вітаємо з ювілеєм Володимира Лутінського, старшого майстра сантехнічної дільниці!
Дорогий Володимире Васильовичу, бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, бадьорості й щастя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
У зв'язку з днем трауру в Одесі оперету «Польська кров»,
яка мала відбутися 5 грудня, скасовано.
Придбані на виставу квитки можна повернути 
або обміняти в касі театру.
Дякуємо за розуміння.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
Через технічні причини мюзикл «Без вини винні», який мав відбутися 13 грудня, скасовано. 
Придбані на виставу квитки можна повернути або обміняти в касі театру. 
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
Згідно Указу Президента України 8 грудня оголошено днем національного трауру 
по загиблим у пожежі, яка сталася в Одесі. 
Адміністрація та колектив театру висловлює глибокі співчуття всім, хто постраждав.
Повідомляємо, що вистава «У джазі тільки дівчата», яка мала бути у неділю, 8 грудня, 
відбудеться 19 січня о 16:00.
Квитки, придбані на 8 грудня, дійсні!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Олександру Стаднику, майстру служби художнього світла, виповнилось вчора, 8 грудня, 60 років! 
Дорогий Олександр Васильович, щиро вітаємо Вас 
і бажаємо залишатися мужнім, сильним, красивим, молодим, 
таким, яким ми Вас усі знаємо и любим!
УРА! 
З ЮВІЛЕЄМ!



Фото: Борис Бумхан.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, шановні театрали-екскурсанти!
Екскурсія «Таємниці нічного закулісся», яка мала відбутися 13 грудня, переноситься.
Придбані на захід квитки дійсні на 24 або 27 грудня.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.



Фото: Александр Вербицкий.

----------


## trinity!

Как можно купить билеты на 19 января "В джазе"?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Как можно купить билеты на 19 января "В джазе"?


 Скоро — на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, шановні глядачі!
Повідомляємо, що вихід на сцену нашого театру заборонений.
Квіти й знаки уваги для артистів можна передати тільки через білетерів.
Дякуємо за розуміння!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нагадуємо, що сьогоднішні вистава й екскурсія скасовані.
Квитки на мюзикл «Без вини винні» можна повернути або обміняти у касі театру,
а квитки на шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся» дійсні на 24 або 27 грудня.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вже завтра наші колеги поїдуть до столиці, щоб 16 грудня о 19:00 у приміщенні 
Київського національного академічного драматичного театру ім. І. Франка показати виставу «Ніч перед Різдвом», 
а наступного дня презентувати її на сцені Чернігівського обласного академічного українського 
музично-драматичного театру ім. Т. Шевченка.
Для одеського глядача ми підготували аж п'ять показів — 
24 і 27 грудня 2019 року, 5, 10 та 17 січня 2020 року!
Запрошуємо усіх на наш святковий мюзикл!
Квитки — на concert.ua

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо касира Віру Вальдман з 30-річчям трудової діяльності в театрі!
Віра Семенівна, ми щиро вдячні Вам за сумлінну працю, Ви для нас — приклад у всьому!
Здоров’я Вам і Вашій родині, удачі й благополуччя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

О фруктах и овощах, или Сказка о сложных вещах: в Одесском театре музкомедии готовят премьеру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Це фото Марини Семенкової, які були зроблені нещодавно
на турнірі зі стритболу в рамках проекту «Битва корпорацій».
Поки наші працівники готуються до останнього в цьому сезоні змагання з квізу, 
дивіться, як завідуючий трупи Георгій Пеленіс, артисти оркестру Євген Сухенко й Михайло Білий,
артист хору Ігор Сиротенко, буфетник Ілля Гофман і водій Олексій Буга боролися за перемогу.
Спасибі всім, хто брав участь!
До наступних звершень!



Вчора вирушили в дорогу: 75 осіб (солісти, хор, балет, оркестр, гримери, 
костюмери, освітлювачи, звук, монтувальники) + фура з декораціями й реквізитом!
Нас чекають глядачі столиці 16 грудня та Чернігова — 17 грудня!!!
Телефонуйте своїм родичам у Київ і Чернігів, кажіть, що вони такого ще не бачили й не чули!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Днями солістка-вокалістка нашого театру лауреат Міжнародного конкурсу артистів оперети 
Наталія Ткачук перемогла в номінації «Творче досягнення року» в рейтингу
«Народне визнання» — «Одесит року» — 2019!
Вітаємо й бажаємо нових творчих здобутків!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нашим привітанням немає меж: ми вітаємо Ігоря Сиротенко, артиста хору,
який вперше зіграв ролі Пацюка й Першого козака у виставі «Ніч перед Різдвом», 
хоч брав участь при постановці вистави в 2015 році.
Бажаємо кар'єрного росту, нових подвигів в роботі 
та невичерпного ентузіазму, Ігорю!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Виват, Идалия! Заслуженной артистке Украины Идалии Ивановой — 90!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

22 грудня розпочнеться сезон показів казкового мюзиклу «Чиполліно».
Дивіться інтерв'ю з виконавцями ролей Чиполліно і Графині Вишні — 
Богданом Гончаренком та Іриною Візіренко — і готуйтесь до овоче-фруктово-ягідного карнавалу!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вечно молодой голос Одессы.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вічно молодому голосу Одеси — 90!
Вітаємо улюбленицю одеситів заслужену артистку України Ідалію Іванову з ювілеєм!!! 
Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З ювілеєм, Ляля!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, публікуємо фотозвіт Бориса Бухмана 
про ювілей заслуженої артистки України Ідалії Іванової.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Продовжуємо збирати фото з ювілею Лялі.
Наталія Вересюк, дякуємо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Бал на честь короля» 
артиста хору Ігоря Сиротенко, він же — Моня з кулеметом.
В цьому році на Ігоря посипалися як зірки ролі, що нас дуже радує.
Сподіваємося, що ці епізодичні образи —
крок до багатого акторського майбутнього!



Шановні глядачі!
У 2020 році чекаємо на вас щодня, починаючи з 2 січня  :smileflag: 
Улюблені казки, мюзикли, оперета «Циганський барон» 
й екскурсії «Таємниці нічного закулісся» — квитки у касі театру та на сайті.



Вітаємо з прем'єрою всіх, хто створював нашого «Чиполліно»!!!



Сьогодні, 23 грудня, видатному майстру сцени 
народному артисту СРСР Михайлу Водяному виповнилось би 95 років!
Ми пишаємося честю працювати в театрі, який носить його ім'я, виходити на сцену,
де він створив масу чудових ролей і образів, і просто жити в нашому місті,
одним з символом якого — Михайло Водяний!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Днями в Києві акторам, режисерам, театрознавцям, організаторам театральної справи
вручили щорічні театральні премії Національної спілки театральних діячів України.
Вітаємо головного художника театру заслуженого художника України Станіслава Зайцева
з присудженням премії імені Федора Нірода за вагомий внесок у розвиток 
театрального сценографічного мистецтва, за визначні досягнення 
та високу мистецьку досконалість в цій галузі!
Ура!!!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наш улюблений Дід Мороз, неперевершений Чуб, Костя, Дудукін і Чарівник —
заслужений артист України Тимофій Криницький — 
про життя, сім'ю, театр, ролі в програмі «Люди нашого міста».
Дивіться інтерв'ю й приходьте на артиста!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Підсумки року, що минає і плани на новий 2020 рік — 
у інтерв'ю з директором-художнім керівником
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
заслуженим працівником культури України Оленою Редько.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Микола Завгородній, яким ви його не знаєте, — 
про почуття, кохання й найпотаємніше в радіо-програмі «Білий чай».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, шановні глядачі!
Каса працює 31 грудня з 10:00 до 15:00, а 1 січня — з 12:00 до 16:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сміливий Лучок і його справжні друзі Редисочка, Вишенка, добрий Дідусь Гарбуз, 
гарнюсінькі сунички й квасолинки, файні песики, сонячна Лимонія, неймовірні пригоди, 
яскравий карнавал — все це наш казковий мюзикл.
Насолоджуйтесь смачнючими світлинами Бориса Бухмана 
та приходьте на свято під назвою «Чиполліно».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з Новим роком!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

3 січня помер артист театру, ветеран театру, драматург Валентин Валовий.
Колектив театру висловлює свої співчуття.
Пам’ятаємо й сумуємо.
Час прощання буде повідомлено додатково.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> 3 січня помер артист театру, ветеран театру, драматург Валентин Валовий.
> Колектив театру висловлює свої співчуття.
> Пам’ятаємо й сумуємо.
> Час прощання буде повідомлено додатково.


 Прощання відбудеться 5 січня о 12:00 на II Християнському кладовищі.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, шановні глядачі!
Каса працює 6 і 7 січня з 10:00 до 16:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пляшет Капуста, Редиска, Орех,
Дружбы и радости хватит на всех.

11 і 12 січня чекаємо на вас на останніх показах «Чиполліно» 
у рамках новорічного марафону дитячих вистав!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вчора, 12 січня, відсвяткував свій ювілейний день народження 
водій театру Олександр Герман.
Вітаємо Олександра Вікторовича і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, настрою 
та здійснення всіх бажань, адже рибка в нього вже є!
З ЮВІЛЕЄМ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

13 січня святкує свій ювілей наш чудовий лікар (отоларинголог, фоніатр),
чарівна жінка Ірина Добронравова.
Ірина Володимирівна, прийміть наші поздоровлення 
та побажання здоров'я, успіху, любові та гарного настрою!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні помічнику директора театру заслуженому працівнику культури України
Едуарду Римашевському виконується 80 років.
Більше 30 років працює Едуард Володимирович у нашому театрі. 
Вітаємо ювіляра і бажаємо міцного здоров`я, сил, бадьорості та гарного настрою!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, запрошуємо вас на найближчі заходи театру:
• 18 січня о 16:00 — мюзикл за О. Островським «Без вини винні»,
а після вистави о 22:00 поговоримо про театральні забобони
на екскурсії «Таємниці нічного закулісся»;
• 24 січня о 18:30 — «Циганський барон» Й. Штрауса — оперета, 
яка навчить по-справжньому сміятися, співати й танцювати!
Квитки — у касі театру чи на сайті muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм Тетяну Гончаренко, артистку оркестру групи других скрипок!
Шановна Тетяно Володимирівно, нехай у Вашому житті
завжди панує любов, радість і гармонія!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вколотися голкою — то удача, а розсипати грим — то нещастя.
Да що ви знаєте про театральні забобони?!
Приходьте на крутий івент   :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Продаж квитків  на прем'єру відкрито!

Класична українська комедія М. Старицького «За двома зайцями» —
знову в репертуарі Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії.
Впізнаєте, хто виконував у 1955 році ролі Проні, Голохвостого, Галі, Степана?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з 70-річчям Сергія Чернегу, 
інспектора служби пожежної безпеки! 
Важко переоцінити важливість і значущість справи, 
яку Ви виконуєте кожен день і кожну годину, Сергію Петровичу! 
Бажаємо Вам здоров’я, добробуту у родині, сил та енергії 
для подальших успіхів у Вашій небезпечній й відповідальній праці.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Ярослава Селедцова з прем`єрою у мюзиклі «У джазі тільки дівчата», 
бажаємо успіхів та багато нових ролей!



Фото: Віктор Собкоо.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо Антону Доценко за фотомагію!
Наступна екскурсія — 14 лютого о 22:00.
Яка тема? Звичайно, про кохання!
Квитки — у касі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У зв'язку з п'ятничною виставою згадаємо фотосесію до оперети «Циганський барон» 💃
Цю красу показуватимуть 24 січня о 18:30, не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Ярослава Селедцова з прем'єрою 
у мюзиклі «У джазі тільки дівчата», 
бажаємо успіхів та багато нових ролей!



Фото: Віктор Собко.

А ви вже купили квитки на прем'єру 
музичної комедії «За двома зайцями»?
Вони ось тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм вахтера театру Ганну Дуднік! 
Дорога Ганно Семенівна, бажаємо Вам 
міцного здоров'я, гарного настрою та щастя!



Дивіться і слухайте про найближчі події театру — 
директор-художній керівник Олена Редько 
та соліст-вокаліст Микола Завгородній.







24 січня о 18:30 замість «Циганського барона» — «Сільва».
Придбані на виставу квитки — дійсні.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Знайомтеся, репертуар лютого: перша прем'єра року, 
найромантичніші вистава + екскурсія до Дня всіх закоханих, мюзикли і оперети...
Досить сидіти у гаджетах, сидіть у театрі!
Квитки: muzkomediya.com



«А то скварчала ваша папироска»: на сцене Одесской музкомедии возродят украинскую классику.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 18:30 — Ірина Візіренко, Сергій Федоренко, Ірина Гусак, Олександр Кургускін, 
Тамара Тищенко, Юрій Невгамонний, Володимир Кондратьєв, 
Сергій Богаченко, Олександр Кабаков, Ярослав Донцов.
Оперета Імре Кальмана «Сільва».
З нетерпінням чекаємо на глядачів!



Фото: Віктор Собко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В ефірі радіостанції «Одесса-Мама» сьогодні були диригент-постановник, аранжувальник 
прем'єрної вистави «За двома зайцями» Юрій Літовко і виконавиця ролі Секлити Пилипівни
народна артистка України Наталя Завгородня.







Проня і Голохвостий — Лілія Духновська і Олександр Кабаков —
про ролі і репетиції в студії 7 телеканалу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Режисер-постановник і балетмейстер-постановник вистави «За двома зайцями» 
Володимир Подгородинський і Ольга Навроцька — у програмі «Гость в студии».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Гуляти театром при місяці у День всіх закоханих —
такий шик, що просто а-ах та пере-ах!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного
14 лютого о 22:00 запрошує всіх, хто бажає поринути в нічний театрально-закулісний світ!
Таємниці нічного закулісся: Лямур-тужур

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Публікуємо довгоочікуване інтерв'ю з Іриною Гусак і Сергієм Мільковим, 
які у прем'єрній виставі «За двома зайцями» грають Химку і Прокопа Свиридовича Сірка.
Квитки тут.







Сьогодні у перерві між репетиціями музичної комедії «За двома зайцями» 
Ірина Ковальська (вона ж — Проня) і Денис Фалюта (Голохвостий) 
завітали до студії телеканалу «Медіа-Інформ».
Говорили, жартували і запрошували до нашого театру 9, 10 і 20 лютого!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо народну артистку України Ольгу Оганезову
з ювілейним днем народження!
Від щирого серця бажаємо міцного здоров'я, яскравих ролей, гармонії в житті,
і нехай кожен день буде сповнений любові рідних, друзів 
та Ваших численних шанувальників!
З ювілеєм!







Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться сюжети про прем'єру «За двома зайцями»
7 телеканалу і інформаційного порталу «Редакція».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо народну артистку України Ольгу Оганезову
з врученням ордену Маразлі III ступеня.
Бажаємо нових яскравих ролей та натхнення!



Сьогодні, 7 лютого, святкує свій ювілей майстер пошивного цеху Ірина Трофімова.
Шановна Ірино Анатоліївно, вітаємо Вас 
і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, здійснення мрій, благополуччя та любові!
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Публікуємо сюжет телеканалу «Град», 
знятий на прес-конференції з приводу прем'єри «За двома зайцями».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З ПРЕМ'ЄРОЮ!!!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Барышня уже легли с томиком Толстоевского в руках: 
как в Одесском театре музкомедии прошла премьера мюзикла «За двумя зайцами».



Как в Одесской музкомедии «За двумя зайцами» погнались.




«Чимпанского!». Одесская музкомедия поставила «За двумя зайцами».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Сломан куст хризантем!» В Одесской музкомедии появились Голохвастов и Проня Прокоповна.

----------


## ДЕЗДЕЧАДО

> Еще есть билеты и на 16:00 и на 19:00 - места в оркестровой яме по 850 грн. *Для информации:* яма перекрывается и ставятся стулья, т.е Вы сидите прямо перед артисткой))


  скажите,удобно на концертах сидеть в оркестровой?хочу взять билет на концерт.а места остались толькол там.кто сидел?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо артистку хору Аліну Кучерову!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як пише автор відео: «Тут слова зайвi!» Дякуємо за сюжет, Владлена Гроздова!
Запрошуємо на виставу 4 і 31 березня, квитки — сьогодні у продажу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Крутится, крутится карусель жизни...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Без жінок жити не можна на світі, ні!» — співав Боні у відомій опереті «Сільва».
Отож березневу екскурсію за традицією ми присвячуємо жінкам театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вашій увазі — сьогоднішній склад вистави «За двома зайцями» 
у фотооб'єктиві Ольги Кириченко.
Дякуємо за настрій!

----------


## Анастасия1987

> Вашій увазі — сьогоднішній склад вистави «За двома зайцями» 
> у фотооб'єктиві Ольги Кириченко.
> Дякуємо за настрій!


 И я там был...ну ооочень понравилось, ярко, смешно, дует Ковальской  Фалюты порадовал, гармонично смотрятся)) а смешные фразы только успевала записывать)) Браво, зал апплодировал стоя!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вистава минула, а емоції і фото не вщухають!
Олена Ксенофонтова поділилась своїми враженнями від прем'єрної музичної комедії «За двома зайцями». 
Дивіться, які вони  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сегодня Всемирный день экскурсовода, оказывается!)))
Ко всем моим профессиям, еще одно очень любимое добавление! 
В связи с этим хочу:
✔️ поздравить всех, кто считает этот праздник своим!!! ❤️❤️❤️
✔️ пригласить 6 марта в 22:00 на ночную экскурсию по театру!
✔️ поблагодарить всех своих коллег за творческое
и креативное участие в нашем экскурсионном деле!!! ❤️❤️❤️

Татьяна Орел

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо за атмосферні фото, Марина!
Наче побували на прем'єрі за лаштунками 😉

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Олександр Кабаков, Лілія Духновська, Юліана Ігнатовська, Олександр Ільвахін, 
Катерина Мись, Ауріка Ахметова, Сергій Мільков, Тамара Тищенко, Ярослав Селедцов, Олександр Кургускін 
4 березня о 18:30 — на сцені театру у виставі «За двома зайцями»,
а сьогодні — у фотоальбомі Бориса Бухмана.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

17 вистав, у том числі прем'єрна музична комедія «За двома зайцями», 
екскурсія «Таємниці нічного закулісся», присвячена жінкам, 
ціла низка івентів до Міжнародного дня театру, дитячі казки, акції, фотовиставки в фойє — 
це і не тільки готує наш театр у перший місяць весни!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В перший день весни ми вирішили запустити тест, 
який визначить, на яку з героїнь вистав театру схожі наші любі глядачки.
Переходьте за посиланням, відповідайте на питання, діліться своїми результатами, 
а також приходьте на вистави і переконуйтесь, що ви — саме Сільва, а не Джульєтта  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Найдорожчі подарунки (час, творчість, талант) отримають наші глядачки 
під час екскурсії нічним закуліссям вже цієї п'ятниці, 6 березня, о 22:00

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

КОНКУРС!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Пойдемте в проходку по тиятру: при месяце такой шик, — 
предложил бы сегодня господин Голохвостый Проне 
и добавил: — Будем финтифлировать с фантифантами!»
Просим — в 22:00 у главного входа в театр  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В ці перші весняні дні виповнилось: 
• 25 років роботи у театрі — швачці Ларисі Духнєвич, 
• 40 років роботи у театрі — артисту хору Віктору Однокозу! 
Вітаємо, Ларисо Миколаївно і Вікторе Івановичу, з трудовими ювілеями! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, благополуччя та натхнення!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А 5 березня у майстра дільниці кондиціювання Сергія Артем'єва був 70-річний ювілей!
Сергію Михайловичу, вітаємо Вас і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, щастя й благополуччя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Владислава Яцентюка з прем'єрою у виставі «Бал у „Савойї“»!
Дивіться і слухайте — наш Дучано Заваротті!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дівчата!
Ми — найщасливіші жінки, тому що у нас є такі чоловіки-колеги!
А ви — найщасливіші жінки, тому что що у вас є такі чоловіки-артисти!
Сьогодні і завтра ми будемо радувати та дивувати вас, 
як це робили актори, хористи і танцівники театру 
на концерті для співробітниць з нагоди 8 березня.







Продовжують вітати жінок наші мужні, статні красені —
артисти хору під керівництвом Сергія Савенко.







Для вас — золоті тенори театру лауреати міжнародних конкурсів вокалістів
Олександр Кабаков і Ярослав Селедцов.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітання на тему нашого бурхливого театрального життя.
Будь-які збіги з реальними особами — абсолютно випадкові 







Краще, ніж Донна Люция, яка представляла наступний номер, не скажеш. 
Слухайте уважно — «Чорнобривці»!

----------


## leelith

У вас была прекрасная рок-опера "Тристан и Изольда", правда давно ее видела, больше 10 лет назад. Не пришлась по душе зрителю или по какой причине её больше не ставили?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> У вас была прекрасная рок-опера "Тристан и Изольда", правда давно ее видела, больше 10 лет назад. Не пришлась по душе зрителю или по какой причине её больше не ставили?


 З різних причин, на жаль.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Для кожного з нас 8 березня асоціюється зі святом матусь, 
котрі завжди дарують нам свою любов.
Вашій увазі — зворушлива пісня у виконанні Владислава Яцентюка.







Неможливо не танути, слухаючи цей неперевершений дует!
Згодні?
Дякуємо, Олександре і Ярославе, за це чуттєве виконання!







Як ми, жінки, цінуємо чоловіків, які вміють своїми вчинками 
доторкнутися до самого серця, розтривожити душу, 
що й зробив заслужений артист України Тимофій Криницький — 
автор ідеї цього концерту.
Ви тільки подивіться наступне вітання!







Чесно кажучи, неможливо встояти перед чоловіком, 
якому так пасує форма, гітара, вуса — справжнім гусаром. 
І це він поки що не співає, а якщо почне?!
Дивіться самі — Олександр Кургускін.







Все, що ви побачили і почули у цьому концерті, — заради жінок.
Як приємно це відчувати!
Дякуємо нашим гарним, талановитим та чуттєвим чоловікам за свято!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До дня народження Тараса Шевченка Наталія Ткачук із Сергієм Федоренком 
у супроводі наших бандуристів (артистів хору) Наталії Хомяк і Андрія Мазура 
заспівали пісню «Зоре моя вечірняя».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вона приміряє на себе цілу галерею образів. 
З самого ранку — плавець у басейні, вже через півгодини перед вами — справжній «шумахер», 
що хвацько керує автомобілем, пізніше — суворий педагог у стінах Одеської державної музичної академії, 
ввечері — визнана примадонна на сцені рідного театру або на концертних майданчиках міста, 
а вже зовсім-зовсім пізно ввечері — вимоглива, але нескінченно любляча мама.
Народна артистка України Ольга Оганезова — в программі «Репортаж» 7 телеканалу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як сказав наприкінці програми «Газетний дощ» її автор 
заслужений журналіст України В'ячеслав Воронков: «Навіть до театру не треба ходити!» 
Пропонуємо до перегляду інтерв'ю з народним артистом України Миколою Завгороднім, 
а після все ж таки прямуйте за квитками на вистави з улюбленим артистом: 
• 12 березня — «Летюча миша», 
• 13 березня — «Таємниця Макропулоса», 
• 18 березня — «У джазі тільки дівчата», 
• 21 березня — «Скрипаль на даху»...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Вся інформація за посиланням.

----------


## Sakura.

Куплю 2 билета на концерт Время и стекло .0632283990 Наталья

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі глядачі!
Через карантин ви не маєте можливості зайняти місце у глядацькому залі, 
а душа потребує добра і радості?
Ми також сумуємо за вами, бо театр не існує без глядачів, 
і вважаємо, що з будь-якої складної ситуації завжди є вихід!
Тому ми розпочинаємо безпрецедентну акцію спільних переглядів улюблених вистав, 
які вже не йдуть на сцені Театру музичної комедії.
Цієї суботи, 14 березня, о 20:00 відбудеться 
інтернет-показ першої вистави, яку ви обирете самі.
Голосуйте і пам’ятайте: ми — завжди з вами!



Фото: Наталія Стойкова, Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Коментар директора-художнього керівника театру Олени Редько 
щодо того, як буде працювати театр під час карантину.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо всім ЗМІ за анонси нашої акції!







Як приємно, що разом з глядачами виставу будуть дивиться працівники театру, 
наприклад, артисти оркестру, які бачать (хтось тільки чує) виставу лише з ями, 
солісти, хористи і танцівники, котрим цікаво, як змінились їх вокальні і інші дані з 2006 року, 
майстри цехів, які не мають часу, а іноді і вільного місця в залі для перегляду результатів своєї праці.
Отже, за годину будемо насолоджуватися виставою вкупі, хоч і на самоті!



Людмила Познанська служить в нашому театрі з того самого часу, 
коли Театр оперети зі Львова переїхав до Одеси і став називатися Одеським театром оперети!
Її золоті руки зшили за ці роки незліченну кількість складних і прекрасних костюмів для зірок нашої сцени.
Вона, в минулому — артистка балету, а в сьогоденні — 
Майстер з великої літери, душа пошивочного цеху, приклад для всіх своїх колег і гордість нашого колективу.
Сьогодні у Людмили Олексіївни — 90-річний ювілей, який вона відзначає на своєму робочому місці.
Вітаємо! Захоплюємося! Любимо! З ювілеєм! Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

За результатами опитування сьогодні о 20:00 
на веб-глядачів чекає показ мюзиклу «Дон Сезар де Базан», 
у якому беруть участь: Володимир Фролов, Ольга Оганезова, Юрій Невгамонний, Сергій Тищенко,
Станіслав Ковалевський, Микола Завгородній, Тамара Тищенко, Денис Фалюта, Ігор Ковальчук, 
хор, балет і оркестр театру станом на 2006 рік.

Звертаємо увагу, що даний показ — це пряма трансляція.
Заохочуємо активно лайкати та коментувати  :smileflag: 
До спільного перегляду!

Детальніше про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Це здійснилось!
Вітаємо всіх учасників цієї акції!
Далі буде!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ви — щасливі глядачі!
Коли ще у вас з'явиться можливість самостійно 
формувати репертуар театру як не цього місяця?!      
Сьогодні ми пропонуємо продовжити спільні онлайн-перегляди вистав, 
і в опитуванні беруть участь 
музичний блокбастер «Гагарін» і мюзикл «Силіконова дура».
Онлайн-показ відбудеться 16 березня о 20:00.
Голосуємо!

----------


## Анастасия1987

Не зарегистрирована на фейс буке. но я за Силиконовую дуру))) В свое время зацепила постановка, проблемы актуальны

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо всім, хто брав участь в опитуванні!
68 % ФБ-користувачів вирішили, що сьогодні о 20:00 ми будемо дивитися мюзикл «Силіконова дура» 
з наступним складом артистів: Кирило Туриченко, Анастасія Гарбуз, 
Олександра Кузнецова, Артем Ліпніцький, Дмитро Богаченко, Дмитро Салагор, Тимофій Криницький, 
Аліна Семенова, Ірина Ковальська, Андрій Мирошниченко, Лариса Борисенко, Іван Королько, 
Ігор Ковальчук, Вікторія Подольна, Людмила Мешкова, Павло Коломійчук, Олександр Марьясін.
У виставі беруть участь хор і балет театру.
Даний запис був створений під час генерального прогону вистави в 2009 році.

Звертаємо увагу, що показ відбудеться лише у режимі реального часу.
Заохочуємо активно лайкати та коментувати  :smileflag: 
До спільного перегляду! 

Детальніше про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми надзвичайно вдячні всім, хто підтримав нашу акцію!
І зацікавились, скільки глядачів безкоштовно відвідали онлайн-театр.
Згідно Facebook-статистики:
• 25 519 — охват аудиторії;
• 2 673 — реакції користувачів;
• 279 — коментари;
• 194 — репости.
О це так порахував портал, а ми знаємо напевно, 
що ви збиралися цілими родинами, компаніями у різних містах і країнах,
і відчували ваше тепло, чули ваші оплески.
Дякуємо!
До зустрічі ввечері!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Онлайн-театр — це:
• безкоштовні покази через день;
• вистави для дорослих і дітей;
• голосування серед глядачів;
• улюблені артисти;
• приємна ностальгія;
• справжній позитив в умовах карантину.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

18 березня глядачі зі всього світу 
(а ми знаємо, що нас дивляться за кордоном) 
побачать виставу про Одесу.
8 років тому театр випустив два мюзикли — 
«Граф Воронцов» і «Хаджибей, або Любов до 3 000 апельсинів», 
сьогодні як ніколи мешканцям рідного міста (і не тільки) потрібна підтримка, 
і ми з радістю готові її надати.
Щоб ви не обрали, друзі, вечір середи обіцяє бути ясним! 



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Анонсуємо найближчі заходи онлай-театру:
• 20 березня о 20:00 — вистава за опитуванням;
• 20-22 березня о 12:00 — дитячий уікенд;
• 21 і 22 березня о 20:00 — вистави, які раніше зайняли друге місце;
• з 23 березня о 20:00 — ретроспектива вистав театру.

Підписуйтесь на ФБ-сторінку чи Ютуб-канал театру, 
отримуйте повідомлення і слідкуйте за новинами

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесити всіх країн, єднайтесь!
За планом сьогодні о 20:00 в нашому онлайн-театрі — 
історія про 3 000 апельсинів, які колись врятували Одесу!
У головних ролях: Алеся Перекальчук, Лілія Духновська, Ольга Оганезова, Лариса Борисенко, 
Юрій Федорченко, Сергій Лукашенко, Ігор Ковальчук, Андрій Мирошниченко, Олександр Владиченко, 
Павло Коломійчук, Денис Фалюта, Руслан Рудний, Павло Смирнов.
Зустрічайте також хор, балет і оркестр театру 
під керівництвом Вадима Перевознікова.
Повну інформацію про виставу дивіться тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

#любиТЕАТРиМОЙруки

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

3 000 апельсинів  -   Это было восхитительно!!!!!!!!   Браво!!!!

Спасибо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
З 19 березня у зв’язку з карантином каса працює з 12:00 до 17:00.

#любиТЕАТРиМОЙруки

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Музичною казкою «Кіт у чоботях і Кішка у чобітках» 
відкриваємо ми серію онлайн-показів дитячих вистав.
20 березня о 12:00 запрошуємо до екранів дітей і батьків!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дуже приємна увага національних телеканалів!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З нетерпінням чекаємо на завершення карантину,
щоб в день вистави «За двома зайцями» знову зібрати аншлаг!
Рецензія Віолети Скляр на останній прем'єрний мюзикл — за посиланням.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Радимо всім, хто хворий на театровірус, ліки у вигляді вистав 
(клин — клином, як кажуть).
Перший прийом — 20 березня о 20:00 після вечері 🙂
Обирайте: драматична рок-опера «Тристан та Ізольда»...



...чи веселий мюзикл «Хелло, Доллі!»?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ну що, дітлахи, скучили?
Онлайн-показ для вас відбудеться 20 березня о 12:00.
Зустрічайте: Андрій Мирошниченко, Алеся Перекальчук, 
Олександр Владиченко, Інна Кулікова, Віталій Платов, 
Юліанна Панченко, Олексій Коннов — у дитячій музичній казці 
за Ш. Перро «Кіт у чоботях і Кішка у чобітках».
Про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Хелло, Долли!
Лишь в твоей воле,
Чтобы снова стала счастьем
Наша жизнь!

Сегодня в 20:00 Тамаре Тищенко (Долли) осчастливить онлайн-зрителей помогут:
Станислав Ковалевский, Ирина Ковальская, Владимир Кондратьев, 
Инна Куликова, Владислав Кутуев, Лариса Борисенко, 
Евгений Ульяновский, Сергей Богаченко, Сергей Тищенко, Всеволод Липкин,
наши хор, балет и оркестр театра.

Знакомьтесь с постановщиками.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як співає Пульчінелло, герой дитячого мюзиклу «Витівки Арлекіна»,
італійці — це веселі люди, які рідко сумують, 
полюбляють чарівні казки, пісні, жарти і танці.
На жаль, сьогодні їм особливо складно.
21 березня о 12:00 в онлайн-театрі — вистава з Денисом Фалютою, Алесею Перекальчук, 
Віталієм Платовим, Владиславом Кутуєвим, Інною Куліковою, 
Андрієм Харламовим, Олексієм Конновим, Іваном Сайтарли — 
артистами, які здатні підбадьорити і налаштувати на позитив.
Бажаємо всім здоров’я!
За посиланням подробиці.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

На черзі — вистави, які в минулих опитуваннях зайняли друге місце.
Сьогодні о 20:00 дивіться мюзикл «Граф Воронцов», в якому беруть участь:
Володимир Фролов, Ольга Оганезова, Руслан Рудний, Микола Завгородній, 
Віталій Платов, Сергій Тищенко, Вікторія Фролова, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
Сергій Богаченко, Олександр Владиченко, Владислав Кутуєв, Наталія Кущенко, 
хор, балет і оркестр театру.
Інформація про сюжет і постановників.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо неділю розпочати 
з перегляду дитячої музичної казки «Було чи не було».
Це вистава з музикою Ігоря Поклада і віршами Олександра Вратарьова — 
про силу козацьку та віру в любов.
Олександр Олтянов, Вікторія Подольна, Іван Сайтарли, 
Наталія Кущенко, Інна Кулікова, Сергій Терешкун, Лариса Борисенко 
і вихованці дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка» 
чекають на вас у екранів 22 березня о 12:00.
Про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми раді щодня ділитися з вами найкращими виставами театру, 
і сьогодні дивимося мюзикл Марка Самойлова «Безіменна зірка».
Склад артистів і посилання опублікуємо пізніше.
Онлайн-трансляція — о 20:00.
Детальніше про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ольга Оганезова, Володимир Кондратьєв, Володимир Фролов, 
Вікторія Фролова, Микола Завгородній, Анастасія Майстренко, хор, балет театру — 
у мюзиклі «Безіменна зірка».
Онлайн-трансляція — о 20:00.
Заохочуємо активно лайкати та коментувати 
До спільного перегляду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Карантин дав нам змогу поділитися записами не тільки тих вистав, 
які ви встигли побачити і дуже просили опублікувати,
а й тими, які йшли на сцені в минулому столітті.
З 23 березня ми відкриваємо серію онлайн-показів ретровистав.
Запрошуємо вас у понеділок, середу і п'ятницю о 20:00 до своїх гаджетів!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Інформацію про графік роботи театру під час карантину оновлено. 
Дивіться посилання.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Що може бути краще для шанувальників жанру оперети, 
ніж «Сильва» І. Кальмана? Тільки... «Королева чардашу»! 
А, якщо у головних ролях — зірки не тільки нашої сцени, а й нашого міста?! 
Ви готові? 
Л. САТОСОВА, О. СЕМЕНЮК, Г. ЖАДУШКІНА, В. БАРДА-СКЛЯРЕНКО, 
А. СЕМЕНОВА, В. АЛОЇН, Б. БОРОВСЬКИЙ та ін.
Дивимося разом і пам'ятаємо, що дійсне щастя буває тільки в оперетах!

Про постановку.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! 
Карантин карантином, але ж День театру ніхто не скасовує! 
У вас є унікальна можливість переказати свої привітання акторам, 
театральним діячам, взагалі, театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми вважаємо, що ці вистави несправедливо зайняли друге місце в опитуванні, 
тому запрошуємо вас до перегляду мюзиклу для всієї родини «Гагарін»
і драматичної рок-опери «Тристан та Ізольда» 24 і 26 березня о 20:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

За час карантину було показано вже десять вистав!
Ми ні в якому разі не збираємось зупинятися, 
а ви обов'язково повідомте всім друзям і знайомим наступне:
НАШ ОНЛАЙН-ТЕАТР — це:
• безкоштовні покази щодня;
• вистави для дорослих і дітей;
• голосування серед глядачів;
• улюблені артисти;
• приємна ностальгія;
• справжній позитив в умовах карантину.
Підписуйтесь на ФБ-сторінку чи Ютуб-канал театру, 
отримуйте повідомлення і слідкуйте за новинами

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зустрічайте сьогодні о 20:00: Олександр Прокопович, Ольга Кононцева, 
Владислав Кутуєв, Артем Ліпніцький, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
Родіон Рогачевський, артисти хору і балету театру — 
у фантастичній детективній вистави для всієї родини «Гагарін».
Нагадуємо, що онлайн-покази відбуваються лише у режимі реального часу, 
тому плануйте перегляд заздалегідь ☝

Про мюзикл.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Життя — це кабаре, дружок!» — співає Селлі Боулс, 
героїня бродвейського мюзиклу «Кабаре».
Запрошуємо вас у середу о 20:00 переконатися в цьому 😉

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Как мне удалось в свое время не посмотреть "Гагарина"?!  Изумительно!! Жаль, что снято очень издалека и все мелко, а я - "балувана Галя", привыкла сидеть в первых рядах, чтобы видеть и лица актеров. Андей Мирошниченко - огромное брависсимо! Я всегда утверждала - что он замечательный драматический артист.
СПА-СИ-БО!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ірина Ковальська вдома розповіла кореспондентам ТСН, чим займається на карантині вона та її колеги.
Наш «Мойдодыр» —  в ефірі новостей на «1+1».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьгодні о 20:00 запрошуємо до спільного перегляду вистави «Кабаре»
про історію кохання американського письменника і зірки кабаре.
На вас чекають: Юрій Невгамонний, Ауріка Ахметова, Павло Коломійчук, 
Сергій Мільков, Євгенія Дембська, Віктор Алоін, Вікторія Фролова, 
артисти балету (це щось!), хору і оркестру театру.
У зв'язку з тим, що даний запис — справжнє ретро:
• по-перше, вибачте за якість зображення та звуку;
• по-друге, трансляція буде відбуватися на YouTube з перервою 15 хвилин.

Про постановку 1998 року.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Настала черга показати рок-оперу «Тристан та Ізольда».
26 березня о 20:00 вмикайте гаджети, переходьте на веб-сторінки театру з трансляцією 
і дивіться виставу, в якій беруть участь: Володимир Муращенко, Ірина Ковальська,
Денис Фалюта, Ауріка Ахметова, Сергій Мільков, Інна Кулікова, хор і балет театру.
Знайомтесь з виставою.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нагадуємо, що День театру — вже завтра!
Всі коментари, які ви залишаєте під фото і відео, 
пропонуємо оформляти у вигляді листів за посиланням.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! Шановні глядачі!
Прийміть наш подарунок до Всесвітнього дня театру — 
найпопулярнішу оперету Ф. Лоу «Моя чарівна леді»!  
36 років вона прикрашала репертуар нашого театру 
з зірками різних років у головних ролях. 
Останній показ відбувся у січні 2016 року. 
Нехай знайома чудова музика, діалоги і неперевершена гра акторів 
переконають всіх нас, що красота та любов врятують всесвіт!
Про мюзикл.
Показ — 27 березня о 20:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, зі святом!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Народні і заслужені артисти України, наші зірки: 
Євгенія Дембська, Ольга Оганезова, Володимир Фролов, 
Ідалія Іванова, Аліна Семенова, Сергій Лукашенко, Юрій Невгамонний, Юрій Осипов, 
артисти хору, балету і оркестру театру — 
сьогодні о 20:00 в онлайн-показі мюзиклу «Моя чарівна леді»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ви просили — ми покажемо!
29 березня о 20:00 в онлайн-театрі — 
мюзикл-детектив за А. Крісті «Мишоловка»! 
Трансляція відбудеться на ФБ-сторінці і Ютуб-каналі театру.
Долучайтесь у неділю ввечері

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі, ми дуже вдячні всім за привітання до Дня театру!!!
Всі ваші листи дійшли до адресатів.
Всі ваші побажання з великою насолодою готові втілювати у життя.
Цінуємо вас, любимо, сумуємо, чекаємо зустрічі у нашому театрі!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А ВИ ВЖЕ ПЕРЕВЕЛИ ГОДИННИКИ, 
щоб сьогодні о 20:00 дивитися онлайн-виставу «Мишоловка» 
з Іриною Ковальською, Сергієм Лукашенком, Андрієм Мирошниченком, 
Вікторією Фроловою, Станіславом Ковалевським, Аурікою Ахметовою, 
Юрієм Осиповим і Денисом Фалютою?
Тоді переходьте на літній час, долучайтесь до екранів гаджетів 
і памятайте: безкоштовний сир буває не тільки в мишоловці

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні онлайн-глядачі!
Анонсуємо покази наступного тижня:
• пн і пт (30 березня і 3 квітня) о 20:00 — ретровистави;
• ср і нд (1 і 5 квітня) 20:00 — вистави за голосуванням;
• сб (4 квітня) о 12:00 — вистава для дітей.

Слідкуйте за подробицями на сайті та веб-сторінках театру 😉

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного представляє 
від творців проекту «Таємниці нічного закулісся» 
нове онлайн-шоу «Театральна кухня»! 
На вас чекають: 
✔️ авторські рецепти і кухарські таємниці; 
✔️ майстер-класи з креативної подачі створених блюд; 
✔️ екскурсія до кухонних приміщень, 
мангалів і балконно-дачних барбекю; 
✔️ порція позитиву, гумору 
та творчості від театральних працівників.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

На карнавал! На свято! На бульвар!

Сьогодні о 20:00 пропонуємо вам до спільного перегляду 
шоу-оперету «Карнавал на Французському бульварі» — 
запис 1996 року, в якому беруть участь: Борис Боровський, 
Наталя і Микола Завгородні, Станіслав Ковалевський, Ауріка Ахметова, 
Ярослав Донцов, Тамара Тищенко, Анатолій Дашкевич, 
Володимир Чебаненко, Анатолій Павелій, хор, балет та оркестр театру.

Про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

31 березня разом з нашими шеф-кухарами готуємо: 

• сосиски в вогні (Микола Завгородній); 
• сосиски на мангалі (Владислав Кутуєв); 
• соус майонез (Ірина Ковальська).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Тетрали, яку оперету будемо дивитись у середу —
«Жирофлє-Жирофля» чи «Фіалка Монмартру»?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

1 квітня в нашому меню: 
• качка з яблуками (Наталія Ткачук);
• курячі стегна з картоплею (Вікторія Подольна);
• запечена курка (Ольга Кононцева).







Представляємо фантастичний гостросюжетний балетно-карантинний ролик.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya



----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогоднішній переможець опитування — 
яскрава і музична оперета І. Кальмана «Фіалка Монмартру».
Грають: Наталія Ткачук, Олександр Прокопович, Лілія Духновська,
Юрій Федорченко, Вікторія і Володимир Фролови, Руслан Рудний, 
Микола Завгородній, Сергій Лукашенко, Денис Фалюта, Ярослав Донцов, 
а також артисти хору, балету і оркестру театру.
Запрошуємо о 20:00 до екранів!

Про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

2 квітня в онлайн-шоу «Театральна кухня»:
• пельмені (Марина Суконцева, балетмейстер-постановник: 
«Бременські музики», «Ніч перед Різдвом», «Ханум», 
і Микола Покотило, режисер-постановник: 
«Бременські музики», «Ніч перед Різдвом»);
• вареники з капустою і картоплею (Ірина Візіренко);
• м'ясо з овочами гриль (Вікторія Березіна).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya



----------


## odesamuzkomediya

П'ятничний вечір пропонуємо провести в компанії 
Маргарити Дьоміної, Вікторії і Володимира Фролових, Ольги Оганезової, 
Бориса Боровського, Ауріки Ахметової, Юрія Осипова, 
дивлячись «Тригрошову любов».
Попереджаємо: ви побачите запис генерального прогону вистави.

Про шоу.







3 квітня в «Театральній кухні»:
• картопля (Наталя Завгородня);
• гарбузові суп і плацинди (Наталія Кущенко);
• гуакамоле (артистка балету Ірина Глушакова і Юрій Федорченко).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya



----------


## odesamuzkomediya

1996 рік, генеральний прогон вистави «Тригрошова любов».
Дивіться программку шоу за посиланням.
До онлайн-зустрічі о 20:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Девчонки и мальчишки, а также их родители!
4 апреля в онлайн-театр приходите-ка!
По дорогам сказок поведем мы вас,
Встречаемся в 12:00, дети! В добрый час!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 12:00 для вас і діточок — 
знайомі і улюблені казкові герої зустрінуться у виставі, 
яку придумала і поставила заслужена артистка України Ауріка Ахметова, — 
«Чарівна країна казок».
Поряд з професіональними артистами грають 
вихованці дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, яку з вистав головного режисера театру 
Володимира Подгородинського ви бажаєте подивитися 
у неділю о 20:00 — 
музичну комедію «Перша любов Дон Жуана» 
чи мюзикл «Цілуй мене, Кет!»?
Голосуйте!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 20:00 запрошуємо вас до спільного перегляду 
мюзиклу «Цілуй мене, Кет!» — запис прем'єри 2000 року, де беруть участь: 
Володимир Фролов, Ольга Оганезова, Ауріка Ахметова, Юрій Осипов, 
Сергій Лукашенко, Сергій Богаченко, Сергій Мільков, Валентин Валовий, 
Юрій Невгамонний, Віктор Алоін, артисти хору, балету і оркестру театру.

P. S. Ми вирішили транслювати першу версію постановки 
Володимира Подгородинського, 
тому просимо вибачення за тимчасові проблеми зі звуком.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

6 квітня дивіться, як готувати:
• борщ (артистка хору Христина Дашкевич-Сиротенко);
• суп харчо (Тимофій Криницький);
• тертий пиріг (кухарі театру Марк і Вікторія Гофман).

























Наступного тижня на вас чекають:
• вт і чт (7 і 9 квітня) о 20:00 — вистави, які зайняли друге місце в опитуванні;
• пт (10 квітня) о 12:00 — вистава для дітей;
• сб і нд (11 і 12 квітня) о 20:00 — ретровистави.
Підписуйтесь на ФБ-сторінку чи Ютуб-канал театру, 
отримуйте повідомлення і слідкуйте за новинами

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

4 квітня свій ювілей святкував артист хору Віктор Однокоз!
Шановний Вікторе Івановичу, вітаємо Вас
і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, творчого натхнення та благополуччя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У вівторок о 20:00 транслюємо оперету «Жирофлє-Жирофля»
з наступним складом артистів: Ірина Ковальська, Наталя і Микола Завгородні,
Володимир Кондратьєв, Володимир Муращенко, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
Наталія Кущенко, Владислав Кутуєв, Ігор Ковальчук, 
артисти хору, балету і оркестру театру.
Готуйтеся до карнавалу музики, танців, фарб, костюмів, 
акторської гри і захоплюючої любовної інтриги!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Карантин триває вже місяць.
Ми бажаємо всім міцного здоров’я і все частіше замислюємось над тим, 
а що буде після? Як швидко повернеться наше звичайне життя? 
Як швидко ми зможемо зустрітися з вами, наші любі глядачі?!
Тому вирішили не тягнути з цим і, поки всі — вдома, 
запустити челлендж «Наповнимо театр глядачами»! 
Чекаємо від вас фото, зроблені в/біля нашого театру. 
Заповнюйте стрічку світлинами, відмічайте друзів 
та пам'ятайте: наші думки — матеріальні!

#театр_з_глядачами

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До вашої уваги!
У четвер о 20:00 — музична комедія М. Самойлова «Перша любов Дон Жуана».
На екрані — Ольга Оганезова, Володимир Фролов, Руслан Рудний, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Тамара Тищенко, Ауріка Ахметова 
та інші, у том числі хор, балет і оркестр театру.
До онлайн-зустрічі, шановні глядачі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Запрошуємо вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У п'ятницю о 12:00 — фантазія за Г. Х. Андерсеном «Дюймовочка» 
у виконанні вихованців дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка».
Не пропустіть, малечі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, через технічні проблеми виставу «Перша любов Дон Жуана» 
буде опубліковано у найближчі дні. 
Приносимо свої вибачення!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зустрічайте — «Дюймовочка» режисера Віталія Сінікова (Платова), 
всі актори — вихованці дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка».
Долучайтесь до нас 10 квітня о 12:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Город солнцем, радостью залитый,
Мир, весна заходит в каждый дом…
С Днем освобожденья, одесситы!
Так живите, помня о былом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як кажуть, олди, ви тут?! 😁
11 і 12 квітня о 20:00 ми покажемо вистави 2001 року — 
музичну комедію «В Амура краще не стріляти» 
і оперету «Жюстіна Фавар».
Не пропустіть 

P. S. А в понеділок ви побачите виправлену версію 
вистави «Перша любов Дон Жуана» 😉

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з чудовим ювілеєм Олену Нечіпуренко!!! 
Шановна Олено Олександрівно! 
Нехай щастя й здоров'я ніколи не залишають Вас, 
здійснюються мрії та з'являються нові!
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 20:00 транслюємо запис генерального прогону 
вистави
«В Амура краще не стріляти»:
Ролі виконують: Володимир і Вікторія Фролови, Наталя Завгородня, 
Сергій Богаченко, Ірина Ковальська, Владислав Кутуєв, 
Лариса Борисенко + оркестр театру.
Приємного перегляду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ви цікавились цією оперетою, тому просимо!
Юрій Невгамонний, Микола Завгородній, Ауріка Ахметова, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Сергій Лукашенко, Ольга Оганезова, 
Павло Коломійчук та інші, а також хор, балет і оркестр театру.
Сьогодні о 20:00 — «Жюстіна Фавар», генеральний прогон.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Спроба № 2 
Сьогодні о 20:00 — музична комедія М. Самойлова «Перша любов Дон Жуана».
На екрані — Ольга Оганезова, Володимир Фролов, Руслан Рудний, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Тамара Тищенко, Ауріка Ахметова 
та інші, у том числі хор, балет і оркестр театру.
До онлайн-зустрічі, шановні глядачі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Щиро вітаємо з ювілеєм художника-декоратора, 
члена Національної спілки художників України СЕРГІЯ БАСКА!
Шановний Сергію Івановичу, бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, 
натхнення і багато сонячних променів 
для яскравого життя та творчості!



Фото: Степан Алекян.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі глядачі, пропонуємо до спільного перегляду:
• 15 квітня, ср, о 20:00 — оперета «Весела вдова»;
• 17 квітня, пт, о 20:00 — мюзикл «Оголена любов»;
• 19 квітня — ретронеділя: дитячий мюзикл 1989 року 
«Неймовірні пригоди Золотого курча» 
і музична комедія 1983 року «Донна Люция».
Не сумуйте!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вистава Володимира Подгородинського «Весела вдова»
була поставлена у 1998 році, а відновлена у 2006, 2009 і 2016 роках.
Даруємо вам запис з наступним зірковим складом: Наталя і Микола Завгородні, 
Володимир Фролов, Аліна Семенова, Еміль Силін,
Наталія Кущенко, Сергій Богаченко, Лариса Борисенко, Юрій Осипов, 
Володимир Кондратьєв, Денис Фалюта, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
хор, балет і оркестр театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Чудовий ювілей святкує сьогодні артистка оркестру театру 
Наталія Костанді! 
Дорога Наталіє Костянтинівно, нехай весна, тепло, сонце, 
справжні друзі, щаслива родина завжди прикрашають Ваше життя! 
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, благополуччя та гармонії! 
З ювілеєм!



Фото: Наталія Стойкова.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Навіть коли ти живеш з людиною в шлюбі багато років, 
не завжди до кінця знаєш і розумієш його.
17 квітня о 20:00 запрошуємо на онлайн-показ вистави «Оголена любов».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Народні артисти України Вікторія і Володимир Фролови та артисти балету — 
у постановці Володимира Савінова «Оголена любов».
Транслюємо запис з прем'єри мюзиклу, яка відбулась 15 років тому — 
20 квітня 2005 року.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

19 квітня чекайте на справжнє ретро:
• о 12:00 — веселий і яскравий мюзикл для дітей 
«Неймовірні пригоди Золотого курча»;



• о 20:00 — музична комедія «Донна Люция». 
Сьогодні Бабса грає Денис Фалюта, 
Еріка — Сергій Федоренко, Чарлі — Олександр Кабаков... 
А 32 роки тому...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Людмила Гінжул, Лариса Олещенко, Павло Коломійчук
і артисти хору — у виставі Зиновія Аврутіна 
«Неймовірні пригоди Золотого курча».
Приєднуйтесь до онлайн-трансляції 19 квітня о 12:00.
Про мюзикл.







Всех добрее, всех милее,
Наша святыня, наша услада —
Донна Люция — донна, что надо!

У неділю о 20:00 запрошуємо на показ вистави «Донна Люция».
Грають: Галина Смирнова, Наталія Головацька, Олена Краснова, 
Лариса Олещенко, Еміль Силін, Микола Завгородній, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Віктор Алоін, 
Борис Боровський, Семен Файєр. 
Запис був зроблений у квітні 1988 року.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
У вівторок і четвер покажемо ще дві вистави Володимира Савінова — 
«Одеса-мама» і «Французський шансон для восьми жінок», 
а в суботу чекайте на наше ретро — музичну комедію «Женихи».
Звертаємо увагу, що дані покази — це пряма трансляція.
Заохочуємо активно лайкати та коментувати 😉
До спільних переглядів!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Я так давно в тебя влюблен, Одесса-мама!
Мне душу греет Ланжерон, Одесса-мама!
Одесских женщин краше нет и красоты твоей отсвет,
Одесса-мама, Одесса-мама!

Мюзикл-притча об Одессе и одесситах — 21 апреля в 20:00.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Володимир Фролов, Тамара Тищенко, Юрій Осипов, 
Ольга Оганезова, Сергій Мільков, Ірина Ковальська, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
Вікторія Березіна, Станіслав Ковалевський, Наталія Кущенко, 
артисти хору, балету і оркестру — майже вся трупа театру (2005 рік) 
освідчується в коханні рідному місту у виставі «Одеса-мама».
Дивіться виставу онлайн сьогодні о 20:00 
на ФБ-сторінці чи Ютуб-каналі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага: заміна вистави!
23 квітня о 20:00 ми пропонуємо вам до спільного перегляду 
оперету «Маріца» режисера Бориса Рябікіна.
На вас чекають: Наталя Завгородня, Тимофій Криницький, 
Інна Кулікова, Владислав Кутуєв, Сергій Мільков, Юрій Осипов,
Юрій Невгамонний, Євгенія Дембська, Наталія Кущенко, 
Станіслав Пеньков, хор, балет і оркестр театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, нагадуємо, що саме «Маріца» 
буде першою прем'єрою театру після карантину!
Оперету Імре Кальмана в нашому театрі ставили тричі, 
остання постановка була у 1994 році і йшла на сцені майже 20 років.
Ностальгуємо сьогодні о 20:00 і готуємось до нової версії вистави 
режисера Володимира Подгородинського.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться, яка компанія на вас чекає у суботній театральний вечір.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Людмила Сатосова, Володимир Фролов, Сергій Васильєв, Еміль Силін, 
Павло Коломійчук, Валентин Валовий, Анатолій Носуля, Галина Смирнова, Маргарита Дьоміна, 
Людмила Шустова, хор, балет і оркестр театру — у виставі «Женихи».
25 квітня о 20:00 — в нашому онлайн-театрі.

----------


## one-one

Добрый день. Напишите ссылку, где можно по присутствовать на спектакле. Заранее благодарю

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Триває 7 тиждень карантину, а ми продовжуємо транслювати 
різноманітні вистави, у тому числі ті, в яких беруть участь лише 
вихованці нашої дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка». 
Покази з юними акторами відбудуться 27 і 29 квітня о 20:00.
А 1, 2 і 3 травня — ретровікенд!

Слідкуйте за подробицями на сайті та веб-сторінках театру 😉

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Добрый день. Напишите ссылку, где можно по присутствовать на спектакле. Заранее благодарю


 Підписуйтесь на ФБ-сторінку чи Ютуб-канал театру

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наш «Маленький принц» — це:
• повчальна алегорична оповідь за Антуаном де Сент-Екзюпері;
• камерна вистава у виконанні вихованців
дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка» (група «Овація»);
• постановка артистів театру, викладачів студії: 
Віталій Сініков (режисер-постановник), 
заслужена артистка України Ауріка Ахметова (педагог з сценічної мови), 
Ірина Сінікова (балетмейстер-постановник) 
і Катерина Кондратенко (педагог з вокалу);
• спеціальний приз жюрі Фестивалю театрів «Молоко» (2017);
• II місце в номінації «Юнацький театр» 
Фестивалю українського аматорського театру «День театру» (2019)...

До зустрічі, друзі, сьогодні о 20:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сподіваємось, вам сподобалась вистава-притча «Маленький принц», 
і анонсуємо наступний онлайн-показ, який відбудеться 29 квітня о 20:00, —
«Змарновані долі» за творами А. П. Чехова.
Рік тому ця постановка Віталія Сінікова (Платова) вразила журі 
фестивалю «Імпреза над Латорицею» (Мукачево), 
в якому брали участь 25 колективів з 9 регіонів України: 
• нагороди «Найкраща театральна школа», 
«Вдалий театральний експеримент», 
«Найкраща режисерська робота»;
• актори — вихованці дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка» — 
Олександра Тєряєва, Тимур Кравченко і Стефан Колосков — 
«Найкраще тріо фестивалю», а Надія Даведюк, Анастасія Івахненко, 
Аглая Найда та Роман Каралкін отримали спеціальну нагороду журі 
за яскраві сценічні образи.
У травні 2019 року вистава зайняла I місце в номінації «Юнацький театр»
Фестивалю українського аматорського театру «День театру» (Київ).
Не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі колеги, вітаємо з Міжнародним днем танцю! 
Ви, любі артисти балету, — прикраса наших вистав!
Якщо рух — це мова, то ви — поліглоти, бо вмієте вразити 
степом, джазом, модерном, класичними й народними рухами. 
Бажаємо вам міцного здоров'я, чудової форми, гарного настрою та натхнення 
для нових яскравих хореографічних проектів на радість глядачам!
Ми вас любимо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
У перші дні травня ми покажемо вам наступні вистави:
• пт, 20:00 — вистава кінця 90-х «Поживемо — побачимо!..»;
• сб, 12:00 — мюзикл за казками братів Грімм «Зачарований принц»;
• нд, 20:00 — вистава початку 90-х «Медовий місяць президента».
Знайомтеся з постановками за посиланням, до зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Кореспонденти порталу «Лоція» — про театр в умовах карантину.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться сьогодні о 19:20 в ефірі 
програми «Хлеба и зрелищ» 
інтерв'ю з директором-художнім керівником театру Оленою Редько.
На вас чекає розмова про театр на карантині, творчі та робочі плани.



Фото: Андрій Рафаель.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Володимир і Вікторія Фролови, Надія Дворжецька, Віктор Кульчицький, 
Євгенія Дембська, Сергій Мільков, Еміль Силін, Микола Завгородній, 
Валентина Берсенєва, Анатолій Дашкевич, артисти хору, балету і оркестру театру
— у виставі «Поживемо — побачимо!..».
Долучайтесь до онлайн-трансляції 1 травня о 20:00.







2 травня о 12:00 запрошуємо вас на виставу 2005 року — 
мюзикл за казками братів Грімм «Зачарований принц»,
запис генерального прогону.
Грають: Наталія Василюк, Ольга Кононцева, Інна Кулікова, 
Денис Фалюта, Андрій Мирошниченко, Сергій Лукашенко, 
Сергій Богаченко, Ярослав Донцов, балет театру.







Прем'єра вистави «Медовий місяць президента» відбулась 30 років тому.
3 травня о 20:00 не пропустіть це справжнє ретро, в якому беруть участь:
Анатолій Суботін, Олег Гудзь, Галина Жадушкіна, Аліна Семенова,
Борис Боровський, Олександр Цилінко, Валентин Валовий, Юрій Осипов, 
Людмила Шустова, Анатолій Дашкевич, а також хор, балет і оркестр театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні святкує 80-річний ювілей 
інженер театру Анатолій Шварцман.
Шановний Анатоліє Абрамовичу, Ви — чудовий, добрий, 
з неперевершенним почуттям гумору 
і вмінням створити гарний настрій усім навколо!
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, бадьорості 
та багато теплих сонячних днів!
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вас! 
Так, саме вас ми запрошуємо 6 травня о 20:00 
на концерт-подорож по сторінках найзнаменитіших оперет і мюзиклів 
«Планета Оперета»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Директор-художній керівник театру Олена Редько — 
про карантин, творчі та робочі плани театру в ток-шоу 
«Хліба й видовищ» на Першому міському телеканалі.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Зазвичай в ці дні весь колектив театру готувався 
до вже традиційного заходу «Акація Фест».
Свято, яке ми влаштовували на театральному майданчику, 
свято, яке збирало родини одеситів і гостей нашого міста, 
свято легендарної оперети, чарівної музики, смачної кухні 
не може скасувати ніяка хвороба! Але тому, що ми, 
як і вся країна, — на карантині, в цьому році 
наш човен, символ фестивалю, — в Карантинній гавані.
Запрошуємо усіх на онлайн-борт з 11 по 17 травня! 
Повний вперед!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 20:00 відправляємось у музичний круїз зі всією трупою театру! 
Про концерт «Планета Оперета».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! 
Запрошуємо усіх 9 травня о 20:00 на онлайн-трансляцію 
святкового театралізованого концерту «САЛЮТ ПЕРЕМОЗІ!» (запис 2015 р.).
Святкуємо День Перемоги разом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

75-річчю Перемоги присвячується...

Олександр Краснопольський — Місто моє 
(читає заслужена артистка України Ауріка Ахметова).







У нас є добра традиція: напередодні Дня Перемоги
ми завдяки підтримці наших друзів, Морської охорони Держприкордонслужби,
виходили в море та спускали на воду вінок пам'яті. 
В цьому році нам завадив карантин, 
але пам'ять про те, як це було, залишилась.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Три роки поспіль за день до #акаціяфест 
ми готували театральну площу до гостей фестивалю. 
Цьогоріч в умовах карантину запрошуємо вас святкувати четвертий івент,
присвячений опереті «Біла акація», онлайн.
Завтра розпочнеться святкова неділя, кожен день з якої — тематичний.
Артисти оркестру групи труб, Андрій Охрамович, Віктор Стукан і Ярослав Хало,
зорінтують, коли — побудка, обід і відбій.
Слідкуйте за фото, відео,  інтерактивами та лайфами на сторінці заходу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, вітаємо з Міжнародним днем захисту дітей!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У 1980 році молодих, гарних, талановитих випускників ГІТІСу
запросив до Одеського театру оперети сам Михайло Водяний.
З того часу минуло вже 40 років, а вони — молоді, гарні, талановиті.
Вітаємо народних артистів України Наталю та Миколу Завгородніх
і заслужену артистку України Аліну Семенову з трудовими ювілеями!
Ми вас любимо! 
Ми вами пишаємось!
Чекаємо на зустріч в улюблених виставах за вашої участі!
ВІВАТ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага: конкурс на заміщення вакантних посад!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

16 червня о 12:00 в Літньому театрі (Горсад) — 
прес-конференція з нагоди відкриття літнього театрального сезону 2020.
Запрошуємо представників ЗМІ, щоб дізнатися з перших рук про:
— довгоочікуваний вихід творчих колективів з карантину;
— спільний репертуар липня Літнього театру;
— умови та можливості придбання квитків;
— творчі плани тощо.

Учасники прес-конференції:
• ТЕТЯНА МАРКОВА — директор Департаменту культури і туризму 
Одеської міської ради;
• ОЛЕНА РЕДЬКО — директор-художній керівник 
Одеського академічного театру музкомедії ім. М. Водяного;
• ДМИТРО ШПІНАРЬОВ — директор ТОВ «Міський літній театр»;
• БОРИС БАРСЬКИЙ — директор Театру «МАСКІ» народний артист України;
• ОЛЕКСАНДР НЕСТЕРОВ, ТОВ «Квартал-Концерт»;
• ОЛЕКСАНДР САМУСЕНКО — режисер, Єврейський культурний центр Beit Grand.

ТЕАТРАЛЬНОМУ ЛІТУ ОДЕСИ БУТИ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Директор-художній керівник Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного Олена Редько — 
про вихід театру з карантину, прем'єри нового сезону та плани на літо.
Готуємось до зустрічі з глядачами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зустрічайте — довгоочікувана публікація з репертуаром театру на липень!
Квитки — скоро в касах і на сайті білетних операторів 
(concert.ua, internet-bilet.ua, karabas.com, kontramarka.ua, tickets.od.ua тощо).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться сюжет телеканалу «Репортер» про літнє театральне життя Одеси.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Про липневі вистави театру у Міському літньому саду — у сюжеті телеканалу «Град».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Олена Редько — про ПОСТКАРАНТИННЯ у програмі «Ми» з Олександром Федоренком.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали, продаж квитків — відкрито!
Подробиці тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, друзі!
У липні на вас чекають 10 вистав нашого театру просто неба: 
7 — в Літньому театрі Міського саду і 3 — в Зеленому театрі.
Ловіть відновлений репертуар, купуйте квитки на сайті театру
і готуйте ручки для оплесків

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо зі святом медичних працівників України!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

За тиждень Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
відкриє серію показів вистав просто неба на літніх майданчиках міста.
Зустрічайте!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Вихованці нашої студії «Театральная продлёнка» беруть участь у рейтингу 
«100 юних талантів Одеського регіону 2020».
Давайте підтримуємо наймолодших артистів театру!
Голосуйте за наших!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сюжет 7 телеканалу про відкриття нового театрального сезону.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, нагадуємо вам, що у нас — 
конкурс на заміщення вакантих посад!
Подробиці — за посиланням.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Відсьогодні квитки на вистави нашого театру можна придбати 
не тільки онлайн на сайті muzkomediya.com, а й у касі театру за адресою: 
вул. Пантелеймонівська, 3.
Каса працює щоденно з 12:00 до 18:00 без перерви.
Безготівка? ТАК!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Завтра вранці бразильська мільйонерка, донна Люція Д'Альвадорес 
і одесит, моряк Костя Купріянов — в ефірі 7 телеканалу!
Що їх пов'язує з нашим театром, і чому саме вони напередодні відкриття 
74-го театрального сезону завітали у гості до програми «Ранок на 7», 
дивіться разом з нами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Герої наших вистав, Тітка Чарлея і Костя Купріянов, 
розповіли про найближі заходи театру 
і з нетерпінням чекають на зустріч з вами!
Дякуємо 7 телеканалу за креативний ефір!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
відкриває 74-й театральний сезон і запрошує на вистави просто неба
в Міському літньому і Зеленому театрах!
З 3 липня на вас чекають оперети, мюзикли, 
рок-опери і вистави для дітей.
Початок о 10:00 та 20:00.
Квитки на сайті muzkomediya.com
Подробиці за телефоном: 725-09-24 і 705-11-11.
ТЕАТРАЛЬНОМУ ЛІТУ ОДЕСИ БУТИ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До встречи сегодня вечером на долгожданном спектакле 
под открытым небом в Летнем театре Городского сада!
И помните:
«Дистанционее, спокойнее,
Септичнее, достойнее!
Пожалуйста, пожалуйста, друзья!»

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
Через технічні причини виставу «Попелюшка», 
яка мала відбутися 8 липня, скасовано. 
Придбані на виставу квитки можна повернути 
або обміняти в касі театру. 
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Навіть діти знають, що вистава «Брехуха» — 
це музично, стильно і смішно!
Отже, не пропустіть 4 липня о 20:00 показ просто неба 
в Літньому театрі Міського саду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо Марії Котовій за статтю з фото 
вчорашнього показу вистави «Біла акація»!
Сподіваємось на такі ж аншлаги протягом липня

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Через технічні причини 7 липня каса не працює.
Квитки можна придбати онлайн 
або в театральних касах міста (Karabas, Tickets.od.ua тощо).
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

7 липня у старшого білетера нашого театру 
Тетяни Домажирської був ювілей.
Вітаємо Вас, Тетяно Миколаївно, і бажаємо невичерпної енергії, 
вічної молодості і завжди гарного настрою!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, такого ви ще не бачили:
• барвистість костюмів і декорацій;
• гра провідних артистів театру;
• яскрава музика, що виконується симфонічним оркестром і рок-групою.
Все це занурить вас в атмосферу подій, які лягли в основу відносин 
між релігіями та культурами.
Чекаємо на вас 11 липня о 20:00 в Літньому театрі Міського саду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театрали, сьогодні, 10 липня, о 20:00 
в Літньому театрі Міського саду — «Сільва»!
Грають Ірина Ковальська, Ірина Гусак, Наталя і Микола Завгородні, 
Сергій Федоренко, Олександр Кургускін, Тимофій Криницький, 
Сергій Лукашенко, Владислав Кутуєв, Ярослав Донцов. 
Диригент — Юрій Літовко.
Запрошуємо вас на чарівну оперету!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм артистку оркестру Катерину Мартинюк!
Дорога Катерино Йосипівно! 
Нехай Ваше життя збагачується міцним здоров'ям, 
підтримкою друзів, творчими досягненнями, 
приємними емоціями, збільшується достатком 
і теплом оточуючих людей.
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Такою була наша липнева «Брехуха» просто неба. 
Дякуємо Якову Іваніденко за фотоохоту! 
Запрошуємо вас на виставу у серпні — 
5 (Зелений театр) і 22 (Літній театр Міського саду).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми готові поділитися з вами репертуаром серпня, 
квитки скоро з'являться у продажу на сайті muzkomediya.com
Приходьте самі і запрошуйте друзів на вистави просто неба 
в рідний Літній театр Міського саду, Зелений театр 
і на Літню концертну арену МОРВОКЗАЛ

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Обязательно приходите сегодня в 20:00 в Летний театр Горсада 
на спектакль Театра музкомедии «Тетка Чарлея», чтобы убедиться:
солнце людей — любовь!!!
В главной роли — Денис Фалюта.
Дирижер — Владимир Дикий.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Лілія Духновська, Наталія Ткачук, Ауріка Ахметова, Наталя і Микола Завгородні,
Сергій Федоренко, Олександр Кургускін, Андрій Мирошниченко, Володимир Кондратьєв, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Сергій Богаченко, хор, балет, оркестр театру — 
у виставі «Циганський барон».
Сьогодні о 20:00 в Літньому театрі Міського саду.
Диригент — Юрій Літовко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, сьогодні о 20:00 в Зеленому театрі відбудеться оперета «Біла акація» за участю 
Наталії Ткачук, Аліни Семенової, Тамари і Сергія Тищенка, 
Сергія Федоренка, Андрія Мирошниченка, Владислава Яцентюка, Сергія Лукашенка, 
Владислава Кутуєва, Ярослава Донцова і Сергія Богаченка. 
УВАГА! Не пропустіть прем'єру Юліани Ігнатовської, Алесі Перекальчук та Владислава Бедереу.
Диригент — Юрій Літовко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Фонд им. Ивана Куриса» и коллектив Одесского академического театра
музыкальной комедии им. М. Водяного приглашают 8 августа на 
«Званый вечер с итальянцами в усадьбе Курисов».
Подробнее тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою, яка щойно відбулася у Зеленому театрі, наших акторів:
Юліану Ігнатовську у ролі Лариси,
Алесю Перекальчук у ролі Каті,
Владислава Бедереу у ролі Саші та
артистку балету Катерину Айялу Гарсію!
Бажаємо натхнення та нових ролей!!!



Фото: Яков Іваніденко.

Вітаємо з ювілеєм Галину Петрівну Устименко, 
інспектора служби безпеки театру!
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, гарного настрою 
та багато теплих сонячних днів в колі своїх друзів та родини!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приглашаем поддержать творческую инициативу!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театрали, запрошуємо вас сьогодні, 24 липня, о 20:00 
в Літній театр Міського саду на виставу «Бал на честь короля»!
Для вас — музика І. Кальмана, Дж. Бока, Ф. Лоу, І. Дунаєвського, А. Хачатуряна, М. Самойлова, 
найкращі сценічні образи Михайла Водяного у виконанні народних і заслужених артистів України, 
лауреатів міжнародних конкурсів вокалістів, артистів хору, балету 
і оркестру театру під керівництвом Юрія Топузова.
До вечора!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Репертуар серпня — це вісім вистав просто неба 
на трьох літніх майданчиках міста, один концерт 
в рамках фестивалю «Зелена хвиля», один унікальний проект 
у Петрівці (Курісове) і море задоволення!
Квитки — на сайті muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
представляє у серпні вистави просто неба і запрошує всіх
в Міський сад, Зелений театр та на Морвокзал!
Для вас — найулюбленіші оперети і мюзикли театру:
Біла акація, Сільва, Тітка Чарлея, Циганський барон…
Початок о 20:00.
Квитки — на сайті https://muzkomediya.com 
Подробиці за телефонами: 725-09-24, 722-04-64, 705-11-11.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, нагадуємо вам, що 6 серпня о 19:00 у парку Т. Г. Шевченка 
в рамках книжкового фестивалю «Зелена хвиля» відбудеться 
концерт артистів нашого театру.
Відомі арії і дуети з мюзиклів і оперет для вас будуть співати
Наталя і Микола Завгородні, Ірина Гусак, Тимофій Криницький, 
Ірина Візіренко, Лілія Духновська, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
Катерина Мись, Олександр Кургускін.
Приєднуйтесь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Сільва» — оперета, яку можна дивитися і слухати нескінченно.
Тому запрошуємо вас 7 серпня о 20:00 в Літній театр Міського саду 
на цю популярну виставу Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з трудовими ювілеями (35 років) артистку оркестру групи других скрипок, 
помічника головного диригента Юлію Макарову і артистку оркестру групи альтів Світлану Шульгу!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, натхнення, яскравих творчих проектів і гармонії в музиці та житті!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, не пропустіть показ вистави Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Біла акація».
До зустрічі 12 серпня о 20:00 на Літній концертній арені МОРВОКЗАЛ!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Святкував вчора свій 70-річний ювілей сантехник нашого театру 
Дернов Михайло Рафаїлович!
Ми вітаємо ювіляра та бажаємо міцного здоров'я, гарного настрою, 
нехай буде більше привідів для посмішок, а на душі — тепло й спокій!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ура!
Цієї суботи відбудеться благодійний івент у садибі Курісів!
Уявіть собі атмосферу: гарні краєвиди, свіже повітря, життєрадісна, 
легка і віртуозна музика Жака Оффенбаха, талановиті артисти Театру музкомедії, 
гумор, смачна їжа, гарний настрій...
Не гайте ані хвилини!
Дзвоніть: 098 64 51 906, Алла Володимирівна.
Фото: Віктор Собко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вистава «Бал на честь короля» присвячена «королю оперети», 
легенді і символу Одеси, народному артисту СРСР Михайлу Водяному,
ім'ям якого названий наш Одеський театр музичної комедії.
Ми не можемо не показати просто неба виставу на честь Майстра,
а отже, запрошуємо вас на бал 14 серпня о 20:00 
в Літній театр Міського саду!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо до перегляду сюжет 7 телеканалу про унікальний благодійний захід, 
який відбудеться 8 серпня о 18:00 у садибі Курісів.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Часу обмаль, а ви досі не купили квиток на 
«Званий вечір з італійцями у садибі Курісів»?
Скоріше дивіться інтерв'ю з директором-художнім керівником нашого театру
заслуженим працівником культури України Оленою Редько, 
щоб бути в курсі, чому 8 серпня саме ви повині відвідати цей захід.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Відкрився книжковий фестиваль «Зелена хвиля», 
в рамках якого сьогодні о 19:00 у парку Шевченка відбудеться концерт 
«Ты — в сердце моем, ты — всюду со мной...»
Для вас співають: Ірина Візіренко, Лілія Духновська, Катерина Мись, 
Вікторія Березіна, Ірина Гусак, Олександр Кургускін, Андрій Мирошниченко,
Микола Завгородній, Тимофій Криницький.
А поки ми чекаємо на зустріч, пропонуємо вам подивитися за посиланням відеопроект 
Одеської обласної бібліотеки для юнацтва «Що читають відомі та успішні люди Одеси»
за участю артистів нашого театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
На превеликий жаль, захід «Званий вечір з італійцями у садибі Курісів», 
який мав відбутися 8 серпня, у зв’язку 
з погіршенням епідеміологічної ситуації перенесено на кінець літа.
Дату буде оголошено додатково.
Гроші за квитки можна повернути за місцем придбання.
Приносимо свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Проводили open air до того, як це стало мейнстрімом 😃 
У середу, 12 серпня, о 20:00 запрошуємо вас на виставу «Біла акація» 
на Літню концертну арену «МОРВОКЗАЛ»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм столяра нашого театру Олександра Драя! 
Шановний Олександре Миколайовичу! 
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, гарного настрою, злагоди та благополуччя!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує вас на музичну комедію за однойменною п'єсою 
М. Мейо і М. Еннекена «Брехуха», яка відбудеться 22 серпня о 20:00 
в Літньому театрі Міського саду.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Серед робіт Штрауса кожен твір — унікальний, але «Циганський барон» —
одна з найвідоміших оперет композитора. Cаме її Одеський академічний театр
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного покаже одеситам і гостям міста 
23 серпня о 20:00 в Літньому театрі Міського саду.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Сільва» — оперета, яку можна дивитися і слухати нескінченно. 
Тому запрошуємо вас 30 серпня о 20:00 в Літній театр Міського саду 
на цю популярну виставу Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм начальника служби художнього світла Михайла Кагановича!
Дорогий Михайло Наумовичу!
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, гарного настрою
та багато творчої енергії для освітлення усіх наших вистав! 



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, театрали!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
нарешті відкриває свої двері!
У вересні на сцені театру на вас чекають довгоочікувані вистави: 
«За двома зайцями», «Скрипаль на даху», «У джазі тільки дівчата»…
Нагадуємо: відвідуйте театр безпечно!
Ми — за масковий режим, регулярне миття рук 
і розміщення глядачів з дотриманням шахового порядку.
Ми — за безпечне життя під час карантину!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, зі святом!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю вітаємо Володимира Кондратьєва 
з присвоєнням звання «Заслужений артист України»!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, творчого натхнення для створення нових яскравих ролей, 
незвичайних образів на радість глядачам та шанувальникам Вашого таланту!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Продаж квитків на вересневі вистави відкрито.
Якщо у вас є квитки на вистави, які мали відбутися у березні та квітні, 
запрошуємо з ними на покази у вересні (дивіться переноси на афішах).
Дзвоніть: 048 725-09-24, 048 722-04-64, 048 705-11-11.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться сюжет 7 телеканалу про відкриття у вересні приміщення театру для глядачів.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо наших Ромео і Джульєтту, герцога Сесіла і Вірджинію, Янека і Крістіну, 
а в житті — Владислава Яцентюка і Єлизавету Дюльгер з одруженням!
Бажаємо йти, тримаючись за руки. Слухати і чути один одного. 
Бути заодно і стати єдиним цілим. І пам’ятати, що любов — 
це теорема, яку треба доводити щодня.
Вітаємо молодят!
Будьте щасливі!!!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесская музкомедия приглашает зрителей на спектакли в помещении театра. 
Как это будет происходить?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вiдповiдi на запитання, якi цiкавлять кожного театрала!

----------


## Sakura.

Здравствуйте подскажите концентр группы Время и стекло 2 сентября состояться????!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Здравствуйте подскажите концентр группы Время и стекло 2 сентября состояться????!


 Добрый день!
В нашем помещении — нет.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З нетерпінням чекаємо на зустріч у приміщенні театру!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю вітаємо нашого ювіляра —
соліста-вокаліста театру Сергія Тищенка!
Дорогий Сергію Григоровичу!
Нехай міцне здоров'я, бадьорість і гарний настрій не залишають Вас! 
В очах палає вогонь творчості та натхнення,
а на душі завжди буде затишно й тепло!
З ювілеєм!!!



Фото: Діана Орловська.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Традиційний подарунок від Театру до Дня народження міста — 
легендарна оперета І. Дунаєвського про Одесу та одеситів!
Запрошуємо 2 вересня в Літній театр Міського саду о 19.00, 
щоб разом насолодитися атмосферою свята, чарівної музики 
і любові до нашої іменинниці!



Фото: Борис Бухман, Ірина Пригонова, Лоция.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з трудовим ювілеєм (30 років) 
фахівця з питань цивільного захисту Левона Ірітьяна-Ірисова!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, благополуччя 
та гарного настрою, Левону Васильовичу!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вiтаємо усix з новим учбовим роком, особливо наших колег, 
якi почали навчання у вищих навчальних закладах на рiзних ступенях навчання:
• артистів хору Діану Красницьку, Анастасію Мілонову, Миколу Гожа;
• артиста оркестру Євгена Сухенка.
А також наших колег, чиї малюки вперше пішли до школи!
Бажаємо успixів!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

На Алеї зірок сьогодні, традиційно у День міста, запалали нові зірки!
Із гордістю повідомляємо, що відтепер там є зірка на честь композитора, 
автора легендарної оперети «Біла акація» про Одесу та одеситів 
Ісаака Дунаєвського!!!
Фото Бориса Бухмана.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Рідному місту — з любов'ю!
Слухайте пісні про Одесу у виконанні артистів театру
і підписуйтесь на наш канал.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Про те, як ми святкували День народження Одеси, — у прямому ефірі 7 телеканалу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю і нетерпінням запрошуємо вас на прем'єрні покази вистави «За двома зайцями», 
які відбудуться 5, 6 і 26 вересня о 18:30 (увага!) нарешті у приміщенні театру!
Квитки тут.

Якщо у вас є квитки на вистави, які мали відбутися у березні та квітні, 
запрошуємо з ними на вересневі покази.

Нагадуємо: ми — за безконтактний продаж і контроль квитків, дистанцію 1,5 м, 
температурний скринінг, масковий режим, регулярне миття рук, 
розміщення з вільним місцем поряд, попереду та позаду.
Ми — за безпечне життя під час карантину!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Підводимо підсумки літнього сезону, 
рахуємо, скільки глядачів подивилися наші вистави просто неба...
Цифри такі: 3 майданчики, близько 500 міст на кожному, 18 вистав, 5 400 квитків + 
гості, яких ми запрошували (лікарі, вчителі, моряки-прикордонники та ін.). 
Але, хіба можна в цифрах підрахувати емоції, радість, світлі почуття 
та гарний настрій глядачів і творчу самовідданість, енергетику та задоволення 
від зустрічі з глядачами у артистів?! Хіба можна підрахувати, 
скільки разів за цей період ми завантаживали і развантаживали
контрабас, літаври, реквізит, звукове обладнання, костюми, меблі 
та прилади художнього освітлювання?! Але ми — щасливі!!! 
Незабаром театральний сезон буде продовжено вже у нашому залі, 
а поки що чекаємо усіх на останню виставу просто неба — 
улюблену «Тітку Чарлея» — 10 вересня о 19:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «За двома зайцями» Владислава Бедереу, 
який сьогодні ХФЕНОМЕНАЛЬНО зіграв роль Смика!
Бажаємо нових яскравих ролей!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
На превеликий жаль, у нас — заміна вистави! 
11 вересня замість вистави «У джазі тільки дівчата» 
можна буде подивитися «За двома зайцями». 
Квитки — дійсні!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм Любов Стратьєву, 
інспектора служби пожежної безпеки! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, гарного настрою, бадьорості 
та приємних радісних подій в колі друзів і рідних! 
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Такою була наша «Попелюшка» у Зеленому театрі.
Дякуємо за фото Володимиру Беляєву!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зустрічайте 10 вересня о 19:00 в Літньому театрі Міського саду улюблених артистів 
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного (Денис Фалюта, Ольга Кононцева, 
Тимофій Криницький, Наталія Ткачук, Сергій Мільков, Вікторія Фролова, Сергій Федоренко, 
Олександр Кабаков, Наталія Кущенко, Сергій Тищенко) у виставі «Тітка Чарлея»! 
Диригент — Вадим Перевозніков.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

33 роки тому в цей день перестало битися серце короля оперети, 
народного артиста СРСР Михайла Водяного... 
Образи, створені ним на сцені нашого театру і в кіно, досі змушують глядачів 
сміятися, плакати, співчувати, іншими словами, 
насолоджуватися віртуозною майстерністю Артиста! 
Згадуючи Михайла Водяного, вперше ділимося унікальним архівним відео.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Одесская жизнь» — о жизни и творчестве заслуженного артиста Украины Владимира Кондратьева.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Трудовий ювілей (25 років) святкує 
майстер з пошиву костюмів Валентина Бородіна!
Ми вітаємо Валентину Агванівну і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, 
гарного настрою, радості та благополуччя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного запрошує вас 
на мюзикл за О. Уайльдом «Кентервільський привид» — 
зворушливу і містичну історію привида сера Симона.
18 вересня о 18:30.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Быстро, на лету,
Искрой в темноту
Жизнь пронесется,
Обернувшись дымом.
Но зря в полете не сгорай,
Краток земной твой рай.
Время неумолимо.

Не упускайте возможности и приходите 19 сентября в 18:30
на мюзикл «Тайна Макропулоса»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, 20 вересня о 18:30 нам потрібні ваші усмішки!
«Летюча миша» Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного — 
справжній маскарад! 
Запрошуємо вас!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі-театрали! 
Запрошуємо 19 і 20 вересня долучитися до проекту Зеленого театру, 
в якому наш театр має честь брати участь! 
Наша музейна експозиція присвячена Євгенії Дембськой — 
легенді нашого театру — до 100-річчя від дня народження!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З великим сумом повідомляємо, що сьогодні вночі після тяжкої хвороби
пішов з життя заслужений артист України Сергій Лукашенко. 
Висловлюваєм глибоке співчуття рідним, друзям, колегам. 
Світла пам'ять Артисту...
Прощання з відбудеться у неділю, 20 вересня, о 10:30
біля головного входу у театр.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні, завтра і післязавтра запрошуємо вас, шановні глядачі,
на вечірні вистави у приміщенні нашого театру і благаємо 
дотримуватися правил карантину, щоб не втратити можливість 
бачитися і насолоджуватися мистецтвом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо артиста хору Ігоря Сиротенка з новою 
яскравою роллю в опереті «Летюча миша»! 
Бажаємо натхнення та успіхів!




УВАГА! 
КОНКУРС!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Чудова ідея і чудова реаліазція!
Дякуємо, Зелёный театр, за фест!
Стаття Марії Котової про експозицію, присвячену Євгенії Дембській, 
і презентацію книги Олександра Галяса про народну артистку України
в рамках MuseumFest тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми впевнені, що вистави — це ліки, особливо восени, особливо під час карантину, 
а отже, запрошуємо вас 26 вересня о 18:30 отримати справжню театральну допомогу!
Назва лікарського засобу: За двома зайцями.
Лікарська форма: вистава.
Фармакотерапевтична група: музична комедія.
Спосіб застосування та дози: по 2 дії.
Протипоказань немає.
Виробник: Одеський театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного.
Місцезнаходження: вул. Пантелеймонівська, 3.
Подробиці тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ось і репертуар жовтня!
Поки ми готуємо квитки для продажу, 
плануйте свої осінні вечори разом з нами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, нарешті!
По-перше, у жовтні відбудеться перша прем'єра 74 театрального сезону. 
По-друге, це довгоочікувана оперета І. Кальмана «Маріца», 
яка ставилася на сцені нашого театру в 1949, 1976 і 1994 роках.
«Маріца» — це відразу кілька любовних історій 
з інтригами, незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором.
Хіба можна відмовити собі в задоволенні спостерігати за перипетіями сюжету, 
насолоджуючись чудовою музикою і голосами молодих талановитих артистів? 
Ні! Тому чекаємо на вас 9, 10 і 24 жовтня о 18:30 
на прем'єрних показах запальної оперети!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Повідомляємо, що у зв'язку з Днем жалоби по загиблим в авіакатастрофі під Харковом 
вистава «За двома зайцями» буде показана завтра, 27 вересня, о 18:30.
Квитки — дійсні.
Висловлюємо свої щирі співчуття.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
Вперше — дистанційна прес-конференція до прем'єри оперети «Маріца».
Запрошуємо всіх представників ЗМІ та глядачів до участі!
Як це буде відбуватися?
✔ До 2 жовтня у коментарях до цієї публікації 
ми приймаємо ваші запитання до постановників.
✔ Акредитація журналістів: 048 725-52-72, Тетяна.
✔ Слідкуйте за новинами!
Для знайомства з постановочною групою вистави
переходьте за посиланням.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
Через технічні причини 29 вересня каса не працює. 
Квитки можна придбати онлайн або в театральних касах міста.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З великим сумом повідомляємо, що на 80-му році 
пішов з життя ветеран театру Ярослав Петрович Донцов.
Висловлюємо глибоке співчуття рідним, друзям, колегам.
Про час і місце прощання повідомимо додатково.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо усіх з Міжнародним днем музики!
Музика — це мова душі, мова почуттів, мова, яка рятує нас і надихає! 
У нашому театрі працюють професіонали, які досконально володіють цією «мовою»! 
Їм — наші поздоровлення сьогодні!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, театрали!
Анонсуємо прямий ефір «Ранку на 7»,
який відбудеться 2 жовтня о 09:00 на 7 телеканалі.
Гості програми — Маріца і Тассіло — 
лауреати міжнародних конкурсів вокалістів 
Ірина Візіренко і Ярослав Селедцов.
Долучайтесь!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Для тих, хто спав  :smileflag: 
Публікуємо для вас інтерв'ю про прем'єру оперети «Маріца» з Іриною Візіренко і Ярославом Селедцовим.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі, зверніть увагу!
У репертуарі жовтня — зміни:
11 жовтня о 18:30 — «Брехуха»;
18 жовтня о 18:30 — «Біла акація»
22 жотвня о 18:30 — «Таємниця Макропулоса»;
25 жовтня о 16:00 — «Кентервільський привид».
Ми приносимо свої вибачення!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Анонс 7 телеканалу про жовтневу прем'єру нашого театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Публікуємо сюжет 7 телеканалу про прем'єру оперети «Маріца», яка відбудеться вже наступного тижня.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вперше, напередодні прем'єри, 
відбулася дистанційна прес-конференція. 
Ми вдячні усім, хто брав участь. 
Публікуєм відеозвіт. І відчуваємо, чим ближче прем'єра, 
тим коротше дистанція між артистами і глядачами. 
До зустрічі у театрі!







Телеканал «Медіа-Інформ» — про прем'єру «Маріци».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Всіх, хто купив квитки на виставу «Брехуха», яка мала відбутися 15 жовтня,
запрошуємо на цю ж музичну комедію, але у неділю, 11 жовтня, о 18:30.
Квитки — дійсні.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Володимир Подгородинський в ефірі телеканалу «Думська» розповів, 
чому в ці п'ятницю і суботу, 9 і 10 жовтня, глядачі #mustsee нашу #маріца!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю вітаємо валторніста театру Петра Омельченка 
з трудовим ювілеєм (30 років)!
Успіхів у всьому задуманому та нових плідних здобутків!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з днем народження хормейстера нашого театру Сергія Савенка! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, сил, творчого натхнення та любові! 
Нехай голоси найдорожчих людей завжди звучать у Вашому серці! 
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
Через технічні причини 15 жовтня каса не працює. 
Квитки можна придбати онлайн або в театральних касах міста.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
По-перше, просимо вас цього місяця скористатися квитками, 
які були придбані ще на березневі і квітневі вистави. 
Чекаємо на вас 16 жовтня о 18:30 на музичній комедії «За двома зайцями» 
і 17 жовтня о 16:00 — на мюзиклі «У джазі тільки дівчата».
По-друге, оперета «Біла акація», яка мала відбутися 18 жовтня, 
відміняється через хворобу артистів. 
Квитки можна повернути у касі театру з 12:00 до 18:00.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
На жаль, вистави «Таємниця Макропулоса» і «Мойсей», 
які мали відбутися 22 і 30 жовтня, відміняються через технічні проблеми.
Квитки можна повернути у касі театру з 12:00 до 18:00.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «За двома зайцями» Ярослава Селедцова,
який сьогодні чудово зіграв роль Степана!
Бажаємо натхнення і успіхів!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya



----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вашій увазі — репертуар листопада!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А у нас — додаткова вистава у листопаді, ще й для діточок!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Маріца» Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного— це відразу кілька любовних історій 
з інтригами, незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором.
Хіба можна відмовити собі в задоволенні спостерігати 
за перипетіями сюжету, насолоджуючись чудовою музикою 
і голосами молодих талановитих артистів? Ні! 
Тому чекаємо на вас 11 і 28 листопада о 18:30 
на прем'єрних показах запальної оперети!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

11, 12, 13 і 14 листопада чекаємо на вас у нашому театрі, шановні глядачі!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з довгоочікуванною прем'єрою у виставі «Маріца» 
заслужену артистку України Тамару Тищенко! 
Браво, Цица!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Вистави театру, які мали відбутися 14, 22, 28 і 29 листопада, скасовуються!
Квитки дійсні на інші вистави театру у листопаді та грудні 
або можуть бути повернені в касу театру до 30 листопада.
Захистіть себе від COVID-19 — відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з 70-річним ювілеєм інженера з охорони праці Віктора Славу!
Вікторе Павловичу, бажаємо Вам доброго здоров’я,
незгасної життєвої енергії, сімейного тепла та затишку!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Cьогодні, у День працівників радіо, телебачення та зв'язку України, 
ми поздоровляємо усіх причетних і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, творчого
та креативного натхнення, яскравих ефірів і тільки добрих новин. 
Завжди чекаємо вас у театрі, нашому театрі особливо, тому що, 
як кажуть, справжнє щастя буває тільки в оперетах!



Фото: Ірина Пригонова.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Запрошуємо вас до участі у голосуванні за акторів нашого театру — 
Єлизавету Дюльгер і Владислава Яцентюка, які беруть участь у рейтингу 
«TOП 100 Молодоженов Одессы 2020».
Щоб проголосувати за наших Ромео і Джульєтту, герцога Сесіла і Вірджинію, Янека і Крістіну, 
переходьте за посиланням (№ 63).
P. S. Тиснути на сердечко можно щодня до 23 листопада, а найближчі вистави з молодими — 
«Кентервільський привид» і «Таємниця Макропулоса» — 25 і 26 листопада о 18:30.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з трудовим ювілеєм старшого майстра 
машинно-декораційного цеху Людмилу Шевчук!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, благополуччя та приємних емоцій!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі глядачі!
Раді повідомити, що з 25 по 28 листопада у вас буде можливість придбати квитки 
на вистави нашого театру зі знижкою 25 % у рамках всесвітньої акції «Чорна п'ятниця»!
Акція діє:
• у касі театру та на сайтах будь-яких квиткових операторів;
• на всі вистави з 25 листопада по 11 грудня включно;
• на квитки від 80 грн.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Напередодні 100-річчя від дня народження легендарної актриси Євгенії Дембської — 
програма «МИ» телеканалу «Медіа-інформ».
Дякуємо Олександру Федоренку, Олександру Галясу та Наталії Завгородній за теплі спогади.
Друзі, приєднуйтесь, згадуйте, коментуйте...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
На превеликий жаль, у нас — заміна вистави! 
26 листопада замість мюзиклу «Таємниця Макропулоса» 
можна буде подивитися музичну комедію «Брехуха». 
Квитки — дійсні!
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 18:30 — остання вистава листопада!
Попереду — грудневі покази, репертуар на першу половину місяця
і квитки зі знижкою 25 % — на сайті театру.
Сподіваємось на краще!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Олександр Галяс — 
про народну артистку України Євгенію Дембську для газети «Порто-Франко».

Запрошуємо всіх шанувальників Євгенії Михайлівни відвідати місце її поховання 
у зв’язку з 100-річчям від дня народження!
28 листопада, 12:00, чорні ворота Другого кладовища
(між центральними та воротами католицького кладовища).

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приємні спогади, щирі вітання і музичні подарунки — 
дивіться відеозвернення директора-художнього керівника театру Олени Редько 
з нагоди 100-річного ювілею народної артистки України Євгенії Дембської. 
P. S. Дякуємо заслуженому журналісту України Леоніду Сущенко, 
автору програми «Відкрита студія», за креативний формат інтерв’ю 
десятирічної давності, фрагменти з якого ви, любі глядачі, 
побачите сьогодні протягом дня.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Ради Жени» — саме так називався вистава-бенефіс народної артистки України
Євгенії Дембської, який відбувся 28 січня 2011 року.
Постановники: Леонід Сущенко, Едуард Римашевський, Володимир Фролов,
Юрій Топузов, Ігор Дідурко, Станіслав Зайцев. У творчому вечорі брали участь
солісти-вокалісти, хор, балет і оркестр театру, а також весь одеський бомонд.
Приємного перегляду сьогодні о 20:00 у прямому ефірі!







Якщо ви бажаєте допомогти театру у виданні книги, 
присвяченої Євгенії Дембській, можете перерахувати особисті кошти 
або кошти підприємства у вигляді благодійного внеску.
Банківські реквізити фонду «Оперета-Одеса»:
IBAN/Рах. № UA 463281680000000026002219931 в ПАТ «МТБ БАНК»
Код банку: 328168

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітання від народної артистки України Ольги Оганезової.







В гостях програми «Відкрита студія» — сім’я акторки.







Публікуємо святкове попурі від народних артистів України 
Вікторії та Володимира Фролових. 







Наступні гості — заслужена артистка України
Ідалія Іванова і екс-завідувач трупи театру Анатолій Пославський.







Співають народні артисти України Наталя і Микола Завгородні.







Дивіться цікаві спогади екс-гримера театру Ніни Щербініної 
та екс-помічника директора театру Едуарда Римашевського.







Вітають з ювілеєм директор-художній керівник театру Олена Редько, 
диригент Юрій Топузов і артисти хору театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм начальника цеху головних уборів 
Наталію Погорелкіну!
Нехай міцне здоров'я, бадьорість, сили та натхнення
завжди будуть з Вами! 
Бажаємо щастя і благополуччя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Репертуар наступного місяця — це шість вистав, які можна побачити 
з 2 по 11 грудня о 18:30 у теплому і затишному залі нашого театру.
З любов'ю чекаємо на вас, слідкуйте за афішою і новинами, 
а квитки купуйте на сайті muzkomediya.com та у касі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зірка, талант, красуня!
Сьогодні — 94 роки від дня народження народної артистки України 
Людмили Сатосової.



Еліза Дуліттл, «Моя чарівна леді», 1963 р.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі фрагмент програми «LIVE STUDIO» 7 телеканалу 
з коментарем нашого директора Олени Редько щодо роботи театру під час карантину.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, не бійтеся, приходьте у театр!
Чекаємо на вас сьогодні о 18:30 на виставі «Брехуха»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Із нетерпінням і задоволенням повідомляємо: святу бути!
Мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом» відбудеться 19 грудня о 16:00 
та 24 грудня о 18:30.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою в опереті «Маріца» Сергія Тищенка!
Радіємо разом з Вами, шановний Сергію!
Міцного здоров'я та нових прем'єр!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, а у нас готується прем'єра — 
мюзикл для дітей та батьків за О. Генрі «Вождь червоношкірих»!
Більш детальна інформація — наступного тижня, 
а квитки на 20 грудня вже є за посиланням.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Попереду — сезон свят і подарунків, тому на вас чекає розіграш квитків!
Трьом нашим підписникам ми подаруємо по два запрошення на виставу
«Бал на честь короля», яка відбудеться 
23 грудня о 18:30.

Щоб взяти участь, потрібно:
• вподобати нашу сторінку;
• вподобати і репостнути з публічною конфіденційністю
цю публікацію;
• залишити до цього посту один коментар
із клікабельною позначкою друга.

22 грудня ми визначимо переможця за допомогою random.org.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Марія Котова — про нашу другу прем'єру 74 театрального сезону.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, ми потурбувалися про кожного з вас:
• для театральних гурманів — оперета «Маріца»;
• для святкого настрою — мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом»;
• для сімейного дозвілля — «Вождь червоношкірих»;
• для вшанування пам'яті — «Бал на честь короля»!
До зустрічі у театрі

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з особим задоволенням з днем народження 
відомого українського композитора, автора улюбленної вистави 
«Ніч перед Різдвом», друга нашого театру Ігоря Поклада!
Шановний Ігоре Дмитровичу!
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, сил, бадьорості, 
натхнення і нових чудових творів!
P. S. Чекаємо усіх 19 і 24 грудня насолодитися 
чудовой музикой іменинника!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Під час карантину для багатьох з нас стали неможливими 
будь-які переміщення, подорожі, відвідування театрів, музеїв, кіно 
та інших закладів, що дуже неприємно!
Але на допомогу нам прийшов інтернет-простір. Тут нема ніяких меж — 
все, що завгодно, якщо ти можеш це почути. А якщо ні?
Раді представити вам наш новий проект «Театр без меж», 
ініціатором якого стала викладач англійської та французської мов, 
головний редактор першого в Україні онлайн-журналу 
про соціальні проекти «PROactive», волонтер і театрал 
Надія Новашицька.
Публікуємо пілотний номер — фрагмент мюзиклу «Кентервільський привид», 
арія сера Сімона у виконанні Кирила Туриченка 
із сурдоперекладом Надії Новашицької.
Приєднуйтесь до ініціативи, розповсюджуйте це відео, залучайте друзів!
Руйнуйте межі з Надією!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Майже 28 років поспіль у день народження Михайла Водяного на сцені театру — 
«Бал на честь короля». 
На жаль, йдуть з життя його партнери, колеги, товариші, але їх ролі підхоплюють молоді.
Дивимось разом цю програму одеського телебачення 1996 року, яку зробив Кім Каневський, 
насолоджуємось і пам'ятаємо: традиція незмінна!!!

P. S. Запрошуємо вас 23 грудня о 18:30 на «Бал на честь короля»!
А тут  — розіграш квитків.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо із запізненням, але від щирого серця заслуженого артиста України 
Станіслава Ковалевського з ювілеєм! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, натхнення... 
Ми бажаємо бачити Вас, шановний Станіславе Антоновичу, 
на сцені нашого рідного театру ще довго-довго! 
З ювілеєм!



Фото: Ірина Пригонова.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Акція повертається!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Публікуємо сюжет телеканалу «Репортер» про прем'єру мюзиклу «Вождь червоношкірих», 
яка відбудеться вже цієї неділі, 20 грудня, об 11:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо телеканалу «Медіа-Інформ» за сюжет! 
Запрошуємо вас, шановні глядачі, на виставу «Вождь червоношкірих» 20 і 26 грудня об 11:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм головного адміністратора нашого театру Віру Погорелову! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, сил,  доброго настрою та любові!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Запрошуємо ми разом з 8 телеканалом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Запрошуємо вас на нашу прем'єру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо всіх з прем'єрою!!!
Читайте статтю з фото вистави від Марії Котової, приходьте на мюзикл 26 грудня, 
а також 2 і 3 січня, а квитки купуйте тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо інженера дільниці кондиціювання нашого театру Сергія Солодухіна з ювілеєм!
Бажаємо вам, Сергію Борисовичу, міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, сил та гарного настрою!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Всі — в Театр музкомедії на мюзикл «Вождь червоношкірих», 
і будуть вам ГРОЗИ РІВНИН!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні — день народження Михайла Водяного...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

За традицією у день народження Майстра — 
квіти від колективу театру...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Якщо ви вірите в магію чисел і любите театр, пропонуємо розпочати 2021 рік з подарунків від театру!
Кому саме пощастить? Дізнаємось у дні січневих вистав 2, 3, 5 і 6!
Купуйте квитки і чекайте на театральні сувеніри!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Яке воно, наше театральне життя, після Нового року і до локдауну?
Розповість керівник відділу реклами та зв'язків з громадськістю Тетяна Орел.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Даруємо театрально-новорічний настрій кожному!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Каса театру працює:
• 31 грудня з 12:00 до 16:00,
• 1 січня з 14:00 до 17:00.
Квитки також можна купити онлайн: muzkomediya.com
Щасливих свят!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі любі, вітаємо з Новим роком!
Ми зібрали всі новорічні привітання артистів театру в один сюжет.
Отже, дивіться, слухайте і насолоджуйтесь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Розпочинаємо рік з приємної новини: сьогодні виповнюється 30 років, 
як в нашому театрі служить артист оркестру (перші скрипки) Вадим Гельман!
Вітаємо Вадима Рівіновича з трудовим ювілеєм і бажаємо здоров'я та щастя!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
3 січня каса працює з 10:00 до 15:00.
4 січня каса не працює. 
Квитки можна придбати онлайн на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зустрічайте «карантин зимових канікул» разом з театром! 
У період локдауну з 8 по 24 січня ми покажемо вам новорічні концерти, бенефіси і святкові вечори! 
Долучайтеся та анонсуйте всім знайомим, що у вихідні дні (8, 9, 15, 16, 22 і 23 січня) о 20:00 
на глядачів Одеського театру музичної комедії чекатимуть онлайн-покази вистав 
на сторінках театру у facebook та youtube!
І підписуйтеся, щоб не пропустити  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага! 
З 8 по 17 січня каса не працює.
Квитки можна придбати онлайн на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З Різдвом, шановні глядачі!
Для вас сьогодні співають колядки артисти хору театру під керівництвом Сергія Савенка. 
Приємного перегляду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Улюблені наші!
Розуміючи вас, позбавлених театру на три тижні, з радістю публікуємо вистави,
які в ці вимушені зимові канікули задаватимуть нам всім необхідний позитивний настрій.
8 січня о 20:00 відбудеться трансляція вистави «Сюрпризи Діда Мороза» — 
новорічний концерт 1999 року!
Приєднуйтесь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В ці святкові дні ми пропонуємо вам подивитися «Поле чудес» — 
виставу для дітей, присвячену 50-річчю нашого театру (1997 рік), 
в якій зустрілися знайомі персонажі з улюблених казок: 
«Кіт Леопольд», «Попелюшка», «Пригоди Буратіно» та інші. 
На сцені — Євгенія Дембська, Вікторія і Володимир Фролови, 
Ольга Оганезова, Наталя і Микола Завгородні, Юрій Осипов, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Сергій Тищенко, Аліна Семенова, Ярослав Донцов...
9 січня о 20:00 запрошуємо вас у онлайн-подорож на поле чудес,
 ім'я якого — ТЕАТР!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У театрі завжди Старий Новий рік — це час для жартів і капусників.
Отже, не порушиючи улюблену традицію, даруємо вам відео про те, 
як ми готували новорічні привітання.
З Новим роком!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні святкує 90-річний ювілей 
екс-головний балетмейстер театру заслужений діяч мистецтв України 
Ігор Дідурко!
Багато вистав, запальних хореографічних номерів, талановитих учнів — 
53 роки Ігор Олександрович віддав сцені нашого театру 
як соліст і балетмейстер.
З радістю вітаємо з ювілеєм, бажаємо міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, сил
і багато сонячних та радісних подій!

P. S. Запрошуємо вас, шановні глядачі, в наш онлайн-театр 
15 січня о 20:00 на показ бенефісу ювіляра.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

Новорічне привітання артистів балету театру (teeth)

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Про роботу театру під час «карантину зимових канікул» — у сюжеті Першого міського телеканалу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Шоу о полку Игореве» — саме так називався бенефіс 1999 року 
на честь 50-річчя творчої діяльності заслуженого діяча мистецтв України
головного балетмейстера театру Ігоря Дідурко.
На жаль, запис концерту частково пропадає, а з 18 хвилини — 
у чорно-білому варіанті, але це не зменшує задоволення від перегляду номерів 
з улюблених оперет і мюзиклів з хореографією, поставленою майстром.
Приємного перегляду 15 січня о 20:00 на сторінках театру у facebook і youtube!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Танцювальною крапкою цього тижня буде вистава Олексія Якубова «Фолк-шоу» (1990 рік), 
в якій беруть участь: Олег Гудзь, Наталя і Микола Завгородні, Анатолій Носуля, Аліна Семенова, 
Юрій Осипов, Валентина Парчелі...
Запрошуємо вас до перегляду 16 січня о 20:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

УВАГА!
КОНКУРС!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Віримо у силу ФОРУМУ! 🙏

Театр для вистави придбає чотири складані інвалідні візки.
Будь-ласка, телефонуйте: (048) 724-41-14, Андрій.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В ці дні 67 років тому Львівський театр оперети був переведений до Одеси,
а у травні 2004 року був поставлений театральний бенефіс на 2 дії 
під назвою «Золоте весілля» (театр і Одеса 50 років разом), 
де брав участь весь колектив театру. 
Запрошуємо в наш онлайн-театр 22 січня о 20:00 на театральне свято!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ви, наші глядачі-підписники, надихаєте нас на нові креативні засоби комунікації, 
ми стаємо ще ближче один до одного! 
Театр — завжди поруч!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
запрошує всіх наприкінці січня на улюблені вистави: 
«Ніч перед Різдвом», «Маріца», «За двома зайцями», 
а також чекаємо на вас з 4 лютого на довгоочікуваних 
мюзиклах і оперетах театру!
Квитки на сайті muzkomediya.com
Подробиці за телефонами: 725-09-24 і 705-11-11.
Нагадуємо: відвідуйте театр безпечно!


linkedin pic

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ніяка пандемія не може зруйнувати мости нашої творчої дружби!!!
Із задоволенням пропонуємо вашій увазі концерт, який відбувся у 2019 році
і був присвячений Дню народження Одеси.
На сцені злилися воєдино голоси артистів нашого театру
і Плзенського театру ім. Й. К. Тила.
Це було незабутньо!!!
Пряма онлайн-трансляція концерту відбудеться 23 січня о 20:00 
на сторінках театру у facebook і youtube.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У нашому театрі талановиті не тільки працівники творчих цехів, 
але і технічних дільниць.
Наприклад, Валерій Сабельніков, сантехнік нашого театру, 
який в ці локдаунські часи вирішив надихнути нас, а ми — вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Гіп-гіп-ура!
Шановні театрали, зберігайте у галерею свого телефону репертуар лютого, 
купуйте квитки на сайті muzkomediya.com і радійте разом з нами, 
адже в останній місяць зими відбудуться найромантичніша вистава 
+ екскурсія до Дня всіх закоханих, улюблені мюзикли і оперети...
P. S. Ми також чекаємо на вас 29, 30 і 31 січня!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Це саме те, про що кажуть #mustsee!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Запрошуємо підтримати ініціативу і взяти участь у фестивалі 
«Любов у нашому місті», який відбудеться 13 лютого 
в арт-просторі «Синій краб».
Чому саме?
✓ по-перше, фестиваль — благодійний, і всі зібрані кошти 
підуть на лікування дітей, які дуже цього потребують 
(більше інформації тут);
✓ по-друге, у концертній програмі фестивалю беруть участь
наші чудові Наталя і Микола Завгородні та Олександр Кургускін.
Хіба цього мало?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Цієї п'ятниці, суботи і неділі — перші вистави 
після жорсткого тритижневого карантину, 
і ми з нетерпінням чекаємо на вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У зв'язку з погодними умовами 28 січня каса театру працює до 15:30.
Квитки можна придбати онлайн на сайті театру.
Бережіть себе!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 18:30 відбудеться найзимовіша і найсвятковіша 
вистава театру «Ніч перед Різдвом»!
Запрошуємо вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм артистку хору Анжеліку Кураш! 
Нехай радість, міцне здоров'я, гарний настрій та творче натхнення
завжди будуть з Вами! 
З днем народження! 
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 18:30 на сцені театру у виставі «Маріца» беруть участь: 
Лілія Духновська, Наталія Ткачук, Наталя і Микола Завгородні, 
Ірина Гусак, Сергій Федоренко, Олександр Кабаков, 
Андрій Мирошниченко, Ігор Сиротенко, Кирило Школьниік. 
Диригент — Вадим Перевозніков.
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Кохання — це спільна творчість, в яку кожен щодня і щохвилини
привносить свої фарби і емоції. 
14 лютого о 20:00 — про кохання і творчість при світлі ліхтариків в театрі, 
де всі вистави про любов!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Брехуха» — це музична комедія на 2 дії за однойменною п'єсою
М. Мейо і М. Еннекена з музикою В. Ільїна, В. Лукашова, лібрето і вірші —
заслужений діяч мистецтв України Ю. Рибчинський.
Це історія про неймовірну винахідливість і залізнесамовладання.
Ну і про головне — про ту саму найсильнішута всепрощаючу любов, 
яка творить чудеса.
Запрошуємо вас 4 лютого о 18:30 в Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
З 4 по 24 лютого Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
пропонує поринути у чарівний світ театру!
Для вас — танці, пісні, сміх, сльози, мандрівки між століттями і подорожі світом... 
І це все чекає на вас за адресою: вул. Пантелеймонівська, 3. 
А квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А хотіли б ви жити 300 років? 

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного представляє
5 лютого о 18:30 мюзикл В. Баскіна «Таємниця Макропулоса»
за п'єсою К. Чапека, лібрето — К. Рубинський.

Що робить нас щасливими? 
Чим наповнена кожна мить нашого життя?
Що змушує вирувати кров і стукати серце? 
Приходьте, розгадаємо формулу безсмертя разом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Легендарна оперета, зоряний склад артистів, 
приголомшлива музика Ісаака Дунаєвського і п'янкий аромат білої акації — 
все це чекає наших глядачів 6 лютого о 18:30 на виставі 
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
«Біла акація».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Людству сьогодні, щоб вижити, потрібно вчитися мудрості 
у таких філософів, як Тев'є, який розмовляє з Богом.

У неділю, 7 лютого, о 16:00 (!) запрошуємо вас в Одеський академічний театр
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного на виставу «Скрипаль на даху» — 
один з найбільш відомих бродвейських мюзиклів.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нагадуємо вам, шановні друзі, про захід, 
який відбудеться за тиждень

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у мюзиклі «Скрипаль на даху» Ярослава Селедцова,
новоспеченого кравця Мотла Камзола!
Бажаємо удачі і нових звершень!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

18 лютого відбудеться конкурс на заміщення вакантних посад.
Переходьте за посиланням.
Ми чекаємо на вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Мозок театрала на 80 % складається з цитат з вистав! 
Ну що, перевіримо?
Напередодні Дня всіх закоханих пропонуємо вам згадати виставу, 
з якої опублікована цитата. Переходьте до фотоальбому і коментуйте, любі 😘
І не забувайте, що всі наші вистави — про кохання, 
отже, чекаємо на вас 12, 13 і 14 лютого у театрі!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

12 лютого о 18:30 Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного запрошує вас на запальну оперету
Імре Кальмана «Маріца», яка вважається самим «угорським» твором автора. 
Вона сповнена національних танців, мелодій, характерних типажів. 
Її цигансько-угорська романтичність і яскравість 
нікого не залишать байдужим.
Отже, до зустрічі у театрі в п'ятницю!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Барвистість костюмів і декорацій, 
гра провідних артистів театру, яскрава музика 
у виконанні симфонічного оркестру і рок-групи 
допоможуть вам 13 лютого о 18:30 зануритися 
в атмосферу подій, які лягли в основу відносин 
між релігіями та культурами, якщо відвідаєте виставу
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
«Мойсей».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сила мрії здатна змінити життя, 
перевернути весь світ, створити диво. 
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
представляє 14 лютого мюзикл «Червоні вітрила»!
Це цілий світ, в якому живуть відважні, щиросерді чоловіки, 
поетичні та прекрасні жінки, де можна почути шум моря і крик чайок, 
зустріти Ассоль, виховану добрим і люблячим батьком, і побачити, 
як маленький Грей перетворився в благородного капітана.
До зустрічі о 16:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вперше — розмова і погляд «зсередини». 
Все склалося: надзвичайно цікаві тема і герой!
Як не піти, коли у тебе всі козирі у руках?! І ми «пішли» і записали інтерв'ю 
з Володимиром Подгородинським, який в ці холодні зимові дні 
разом з усім колективом театру репетирує нашу нову виставу
за творами М. Жванецького.  
Дивіться, слухайте і готуйтеся з нами до ПРЕМ'ЄРИ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Рівно за добу на сцені театру — найромантичнішний мюзикл 
«Червоні вітрила», а зараз — продовження проекту «Театр без меж», 
ініціатором якого є викладач англійської та французської мов, 
головний редактор першого в Україні онлайн-журналу 
про соціальні проекти «PROactive», волонтер і театрал Надія Новашицька, — 
фрагмент мюзиклу «Червоні вітрила», арія Чайки у виконанні
заслуженого артиста України Володимира Кондратьєва 
із сурдоперекладом Надії Новашицької.
Приєднуйтесь до ініціативи, розповсюджуйте це відео, 
залучайте друзів!
Руйнуйте межі з Надією!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любов та творчість — завжди поряд! 
Любов — це спільна творчість, в яку кожен щодня, щохвилини
привносить свої фарби і емоції.
Вітаємо усіх, хто кохає так, що не може не творити дива! 
Наші фарби та струни кохання завжди з вами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Про кохання та творчість!
Дивіться відверту розмову про особисте:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До 100-річчя композитора Оскара Фельцмана 
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
представляє музичну комедію за Б. Томасом «Тітка Чарлея».

Преображення чоловіка в жінку — феєрверк комічних ситуацій 
і сюжетних поворотів. Наскрізь просякнута гумором п'єса,
знайомі і викликаючі посмішку цитати будуть радувати глядачів 
18 лютого о 18:30.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали, в ці дні нашій виставі «За двома зайцями»
виповнився рік, а ви ще не бачили цей хвеномен?

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує вас на музичну комедію за однойменною п'єсою М. Старицького
з прекрасною музикою В. Ільїна та В. Лукашова 
з легко впізнаваними музичними цитатами, мовним колоритом,
гумором і яскравими артистичними роботами. 

Все, що потрібно для театрального задоволення, — 
на вул. Пантелеймонівській, 3!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Чудова музика, дотепні діалоги,
популярні арії улюблених героїв і щасливий кінець!..
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує на оперету, яку можна дивитися і слухати нескінченно.
«Сільва» — 20 лютого о 16:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Без жінок жити не можна на світі, ні!» — 
співав Боні у відомій опереті «Сільва». 
Отож березневу екскурсію за традицією ми присвячуємо жінкам театру.
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного
6 березня о 22:00 запрошує всіх, хто бажає поринути в
нічний театрально-закулісний світ!
Інтерактивна екскурсія з елементами шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся» —
це єдина в Одесі унікальна подорож театром у повній темряві
при світлі ліхтариків.
Це можливість побачити театр «зсередини»,
заглянути у найтаємніші кутки нічного театрального закулісся!
Інформаційно-емоціональна екскурсія розрахована 
на дорослих людей не молодше 14 років.
Кожна екскурсія — тематична.
Квитки — у касі театру.
Вартість квитків — 300 грн.
Ліхтарики додаються!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні — 95 років від дня народження 
колишнього головного художника Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного заслуженого художника України 
Михайла Івницького.
За багаторічну працю створив оформлення до 160 вистав 
як на сцені нашого театру, так і багатьох інших.
Великий майстер, харизматична людина — 
він залишив чудовий творчий слід в історії театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Особиво сьогодні!
«Сільва» — 20 лютого о 16:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нарешті — ВЕСНА!
А з нею чекайте на шість музичних вистав і одну 
не менш музичну екскурсію нічним театром — 
і все це ми присвячуємо любим жінкам: 
мамам, бабусям, сестрам, донькам, внукам...
Купуйте вже сьогодні квитки на березневі оперети і мюзикли
на сайті muzkomediya.com, а квитки на нічне шоу —
у касі театру з 12:00 до 18:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

21 лютого — Міжнародний день екскурсовода,
і ми, як ви знаєте, славимося екскурсіями нічним театром, 
які веде Тетяна Орел.
Приєднуйтесь до привітання нашого керівника відділу реклами 
і зв'язків з громадськістю з професійним святом 
і приходьте 6 березня о 22:00 на «Таємниці нічного закулісся»
відчути талант слова, креативність ідей, почуття гумору і тепло людини,
яка надихне вас любити театр так, як любить його вона!
До речі, фото зроблені під час денних екскурсій проекту
Євгена Гринкевича «Де йдемо?!», якого ми також вітаємо!
До зустрічі у театральному закуліссі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сподіваємось показ мюзиклу «Ніч перед Різдвом» 24 лютого о 18:30 
буде зимовою крапкою цього сезону!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
представляє з дитинства знайому кожному різдвяну розповідь 
про казкову історію кохання Вакули і Оксани, просочену духом фольклору,
народних переказів та легенд, які оживають на сцені
під прекрасну музику Ігоря Поклада.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
Напередодні показу вистави 24 лютого з радістю публікуємо 
наступний випуск проекту «Театр без меж», ініціатором якого є 
викладач англійської та французської мов, головний редактор 
першого в Україні онлайн-журналу про соціальні проекти «PROactive»,
волонтер і театрал Надія Новашицька, — фрагмент мюзиклу «Ніч перед Різдвом», 
арія Вакули у виконанні лауреата Міжнародного конкурсу вокалістів 
Олександра Кабакова із сурдоперекладом Надії Новашицької.
Приєднуйтесь до ініціативи, розповсюджуйте це відео, залучайте друзів!
Руйнуйте межі з Надією!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Напередодні 150-річчя від дня народження 
великої дочки українського народу Лесі Українки
запрошуємо до літерно-музичного марафону, 
який влаштували артисти театру.
25 лютого протягом всього дня насолоджуйтесь разом з нами лірикою, 
яка надихає на любов.

#поетичнийМарафон_LesyaUkrainka2021

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Підтримайте ініціативу молодих артистів нашого театру, 
а саме, Катерини Мись, Ярослава Селедцова, Юліани Ігнатовської, 
Аліни Кучерової, Андрія Мазура, та беріть участь у благодійному проекті 
OPERA VO BLAGO.
Весняний настрій, чудова музика та добра справа!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

6 березня о 22:00 — «Таємниці нічного закулісся: заради жінок». 
Такого ви ще, дійсно, не бачили! Навіть ми — у захваті!
Квитки ще є, але зовсім трохи...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

27 лютого у освітлювача нашого театру Олександра Жигуліна був ювілей!
Ми вітаємо Олександра Миколайовича з днем народження, 
бажаємо міцного здоров'я, нових творчих злетів і здобутків 
та нескінченної енергії в душі!
Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наш березень — це шість музичних вистав 
і одна не менш музична екскурсія нічним театром, 
які ми присвячуємо любим жінкам!
Купуйте вже сьогодні квитки на сайті muzkomediya.com, 
а квитки на «Таємниці нічного закулісся» — у касі театру з 12:00 до 18:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесская музкомедия готовится к премьере спектакля по новеллам Жванецкого, 
а в сентябре покажет «12 стульев».



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Памяти Жванецкого: в Одесской музкомедии идут репетиции нового мюзикла.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ПРОДАЖ НА ПРЕМ'ЄРУ ВІДКРИТО!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

6 березня для нас — знакова дата: 
20 років як главою нашої театральної родини є Олена Редько. 
З 45 років роботи в нашому театрі 20 — на посаді директора, 
в останні роки — директора-художнього керівника. 
За 20 років — 65 прем'єр!!! Це ми легко порахували! 
А ось як порахувати все інше, з чого складається життя директора
«виробництва з творчим ухилом», як жартує сама Олена Григорівна?!
В яких одиницях виміряти всі творчі ідеї та креативні менеджерські ходи, 
вміння вислухати і допомогти у вирішенні всіляких проблем кожного (!), 
мудрість і наполегливість у питаннях розвитку всього колективу, 
а також сумніви, хвилювання, ризики, 
особисту відповідальність і багато іншого?! 
Немає таких одиниць, якщо, звісно, не брати до уваги 
саме життя однієї людини, яка присвячена театру, 
нашому театру, її театру!
Вітаємо з ювілеєм Олену Григорівну і всіх нас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо за сюжет про прем'єру мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...» телеканалу «Репортер»!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поздоровляємо з ювілеєм бухгалтера театру Людмилу Дробот!
Дорога Людмило Миколаївно, бажаємо міцного здоров'я, натхнення, 
багато сонячних теплих днів і нехай в житті не тільки цифри, 
а й все правильно складається і множиться!



Любі жінки! 
Вітаємо усіх зі святом 8 березня! 
Нехай кохання, здоров‘я та натхнення завжди будут у вашому житті! 
А ми — завжди поряд і раді бачити вас у нашому театрі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

7 телеканал і наш театр представляють програму про династію Завгородніх!
Приємного перегляду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм Тетяну Хамітову, інспектора служби пожежної безпеки! 
Бажаємо Вам і Вашій родині, Тетяно Миколаївно, 
міцного здоров’я, благополуччя, наснаги, сил та енергії у Вашій небезпечній 
та відповідальній роботі!
З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
представляє формулу безсмертя на 2 дії за п'єсою К. Чапека 
«Таємниця Макропулоса»!
Вистава може зрівнятися з захоплюючим містичним детективом, 
в якому поступово, крок за кроком, розкривається дивовижна таємниця 
еліксиру вічної молодості, який продовжив життя Еліни Макропулоса.
Приходьте на мюзикл 12 березня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

13 березня о 16:00 зустрічайте: 
Лілія Духновська, Тимофій Криницький, Алеся Перекальчук, 
Сергій Федоренко, Олександр Кургускін, Віталій Платов, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Микола Завгородній, Денис Фалюта,
Сергій Богаченко, Сергій Тищенко, Олексій Коннов, Ігор Сиротенко —
у виставі Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Летюча миша».
Диригент — Володимир Кондратьєв.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Брехуха» — це музична комедія на 2 дії 
за однойменною п'єсою М. Мейо і М. Еннекена.
Дві молоді пари. Все життя — попереду. А ось всякі складності і розбіжності —
вже зараз. І треба якось з них виплутуватися та рятувати сім'ю. Як? 
А ось тут у кожного — свої методи. 
Це історія про неймовірну винахідливість і залізнесамовладання. 
Ну і про головне — про ту саму найсильнішута всепрощаючу любов, 
яка творить чудеса.
Чекаємо на вас 14 березня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, продаж квитків на квітневі вистави відкрито:
muzkomediya.com
Не зволікайте, працюємо із наповненістю 
50 % місць глядацького залу!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наш театр дав сьогодні інформаційний привід,
і ЗМІ відреагували належним чином.
Жванецький — це сонце Одеси, в променях якого гріються всі, 
хто любить своє місто і вміє сміятися крізь сльози.
Дякуємо всім за участь у прес-конференції!
Ми — на фінішній прямій!
Прем'єра — 27 та 28 березня!



Публікуємо анонс 7 телеканалу про нашу найближчу прем'єру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо телеканалу «Медіа-Інформ» за сюжет!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«По Дерибасовской»: Одесская музкомедия ставит мюзикл на основе размышлений Жванецкого.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Інформацію про графік роботи театру 
у період карантину «червоного» рівня дивіться 23 березня на muzkomediya.com, 
а поки що — сюжет телеканалу «Репортер».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Жванецкий – это всегда преодолённая горечь жизни»: новый спектакль Музкомедии.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, дивіться серію, присвячену нашій прем'єрі «Дерибасівською...»,
авторського проекту Фелікса Кохрихта «Діалоги на Ніжинській».
Дякуємо знімальній групі за інтерв'ю!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесская музкомедия репетирует мюзикл по Жванецкому.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вам послухати інтерв'ю з директором-художнім керівником нашого театру Оленою Редько
про карантин, театр, локдаун, «червону зону»... і знову карантин.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У зв’язку із встановленням на території Одеської області 
з 23 березня 2021 року «червоного» рівня епідемічної небезпеки 
поширення COVID-19 усі заходи, 
заплановані з 27 березня, перенесені.
Дати переносів вистав і концертів будуть опубліковані 
після прийняття рішення Державної комісії 
з питань техногенно-екологічної безпеки та надзвичайних ситуацій 
про вихід з «червоної» зони.
Квитки — дійсні.
Каса театру з 24 березня не працює.
Слідкуйте за новинами на muzkomediya.com
Носіть маски та бережіть себе!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

УРА!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Якщо локдаун, то онлайн-трансляції.
Якщо онлайн-трансляції, то що може бути кращим, 
ніж мюзикл Ф. Лоу «Моя чарівна леді».
Але цього року це буде запис 1992 року.
На сцені: В. Фролов, Г. Жадушкіна, В. Алоїн, С. Валова, Ю. Осипов, 
М. Дьоміна, О. Гудзь, Г. Смирнова, С. Пеньков, А. Семенова, 
П. Коломійчук, М. Завгородній, а також хор, балет і оркестр театру 
під керівництвом К. Глушенка.
Насолоджуємось разом 27 березня о 20:00​!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! 
З нагоди Міжнародного дня театру Указом Президента України 
присвоєно почесне звання «Заслужений артист України»
Сергію Мількову і нагороджено орденом «За заслуги» III ступеня
Миколу Завгороднього!!! 
Вітаємо вас! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я, творчого натхнення 
та багато нових яскравих ролей!!! 
УРА!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Жарти наших музикантів!
Бажаємо не бути буркотунами!
Тим паче, старими)))

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Рік і місяць тому на facebook-сторінці і youtube-каналі театру 
розпочав роботу наш онлайн-театр, де безкоштовно було показано
близько 50 вистав для дорослих і дітей. Це були різноманітні
оперети і мюзикли, бенефіси і святкові шоу, а також справжнє ретро. 
Ми голосували і ностальгували, і це був справжній позитив
в умовах карантину.
Шановні глядачі, ми з радістю відновлюємо безпрецедентну акцію 
спільних переглядів вистав, які вже не йдуть на сцені 
Театру музичної комедії.
Найближчі покази відбудуться 17, 25 і 30 квітня о 20:00.
Слідкуйте за подробицями на сайті та веб-сторінках театру  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі веб-глядачі, нагадуємо, що минулого року
ми відкрили онлайн-театр виставою «Дон Сезар де Базан». 
Продовжуємо традицію: 17 квітня о 20:00 на вас чекає показ цього ж мюзиклу,
але з іншим складом виконавців: Володимир Фролов, Ірина Ковальська, 
Юрій Невгамонний, Андрій Мирошниченко, Сергій Богаченко, 
Павло Коломійчук, Тамара Тищенко, Денис Фалюта, Ігор Ковальчук, 
хор, балет і оркестр театру під керівництвом Володимира Дикого.

Звертаємо увагу, що даний показ — це пряма трансляція.
Заохочуємо активно лайкати та коментувати.
До спільного перегляду!
Детальніше про виставу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шукаючи відео для онлайн-трансляцій ми натрапили на низку сюжетів 
про гастролі нашого театру, яких сьогодні дуже не вистачає.
Тому цей тиждень ми оголошуємо гастрольним і, не зволікаючи, 
з радістю ділимося з вами цими приємними фото- і відеоспогадами, 
коли кордони були відкриті, можна було цілуватися і збиратися, 
не дотримуючи дистанції.  
Починаємо з мандрівки до Ізраїлю, яка відбулась у травні 5 років тому.
Ми возили рок-оперу «Мойсей» до Ашдоду, Тель-Авіву і Хайфи. 
Та що ми все пишемо, дивіться про це о 20:00 запальний фільм  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Гастрольний тиждень продовжується!
А пам'ятаєте цю дивовижну подорож до Чернівців?!  :smileflag: 

І обов'язково подивіться атмосферні та смачні фото вистави,
зроблені місцевими кореспондентами тут і тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, ми готуємо для вас сюжет про гастролі 2-річної давнини, 
коли мюзикл «У джазі тільки дівчата» з успіхом було показано 
у Дніпрі та Запоріжжі.
А поки прикріпляємо фото Ігоря Булгаріна.

Далі буде!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Аншлаги, прем’єри і дні народження — 
дивіться, як пройшли у 2019 році квітневі гастролі нашого театру 
у Дніпрі та Запоріжжі з виставою, яка дуже сподобалась місцевим глядачам, 
«У джазі тільки дівчата»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

2019 рік для нашого театру справді можна назвати гастрольним роком,
адже ми були у Києві, Чернігові, Житомирі, Бердичеві, Кропивницькому, 
Сумах, Вінниці, Львові, Ужгороді, а 1 квітня у Полтаві відкривали фестиваль
«В гостях у Гоголя» виставою «Ніч перед Різдвом».
Як ми подорожували батьківщиною Миколи Васильовича, 
ви побачите завтра, а поки що — фото 
з показу від Ірини Деркач.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

8 жінок, популярна музика французьких композиторів, 
модернові костюми, чудова хореографія і «смертельне» кохання — 
дивіться 25 квітня о 20:00 на facebook-сторінці чи youtube-каналі театру
музичний детектив на 2 дії за п’єсою Робера Тома «Французький шансон 
для 8 жінок» за участю наступних артистів: 
Наталя Завгородня, Тамара Тищенко, Ауріка Ахметова, Алеся Перекальчук,
Вікторія Данченко, Інна Кулікова, Наталія Василюк і Лариса Борисенко, 
а також балет театру.
Вистава була поставлена 15 років тому Володимиром Савіновим, 
режисером найочікуваніших вами онлайн-трансляцій «Тристан та Ізольда», «Мишоловка» та інших. 
Більшість фонограм записано оркестром театру під керівництвом Аркадія Певцова. 
Режисер звукозапису — Сергій Верді.

Даний показ — подарунок для заслуженої артистки України Ауріки Ахметової
і всіх шанувальників нашого театру. Чому? Дізнаєтесь 25 квітня!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Гостинно, смачно, аншлагово — таким був наш візит у Полтаву
з мюзиклом «Ніч перед Різдвом»!
Цим позитивним відеосюжетом ми завершуємо наш гастрольний тиждень
і сподіваємось на краще!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

25 квітня виповнюється 30 років як в нашому театрі служить 
неперевершена Солоха, Коринкіна, Емілія, Лимариха, Єнта, Мірабелла —
заслужена артистка України Ауріка Ахметова!
Вітаємо колегу з трудовим ювілеєм і бажаємо творчих злетів та натхнення!
Нагадуємо, що сьогодні на facebook-сторінці і youtube-каналі театру
на честь ювілярки о 20:00 відбудеться онлайн-показ вистави 
«Французький шансон для 8 жінок»!
Заохочуємо активно лайкати та коментувати.
До спільного перегляду!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі, нарешті!
Вся інформація про дати переносів березневих і квітневих заходів театру тут.
До зустрічі у травні!

----------


## trinity!

Подскажите пожалуйста состав Ханум 22 и 23 мая

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Подскажите пожалуйста состав Ханум 22 и 23 мая


 За три дні до показів

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

30 квітня 2021 року Сергію Лукашенку виповнилося б 58 років… 
У вересні минулого року заслужений артист України пішов з життя.
Онлайн-показ цієї п’ятниці ми присвячуємо його пам’яті. 
Бенефіс «Соло для закоханого голосу», який відбувся 8 років тому
з нагоди 25-річчя творчої діяльності артиста, ми покажемо 30 квітня о 20:00
на facebook-сторінці і youtube-каналі театру.

----------


## trinity!

> За три дні до показів


 Жаль( билеты то покупаются намного раньше... А не знаю какой будет состав актеров

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Віртуозним, граціозним, уміючим літати, стрибати, 
а іноді навіть співати, артистам балету присвячується! 
Ми поздоровляємо вас, дорогі колеги, зі святом,
бажаємо міцного здоров’я, сил, натхнення для вашої нелегкої праці, 
яка дарує глядачам стільки справжньої насолоди! 
Хай серця шанувальників завжди стукотять у синхроні 
з запальними хореографічними номерами у вашому виконанні! 
З Міжнародним днем танцю!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сергію Лукашенку присвячується...
Ольга Оганезова, Ауріка Ахметова, Вікторія Подольна, 
Ірина Ковальська, Наталія Ткачук, Віталій Кузнецов, Юрій Федорченко, 
Алеся Перекальчук, Олександр Прокопович, балет і оркестр театру 
під керівництом Юрія Топузова — у концерті «Соло для закоханого голосу».
30 квітня о 20:00 — пряма трансляція 
на facebook-сторінці і youtube-каналі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
1, 2 і 3 травня каса працює з 12:00 до 16:00.
Квитки можна придбати онлайн на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

За збігом обставин, сьогодні святкував б свій день народження 
ще один артист нашого театру, який пішов з життя того ж вересня 2020 року. 
Це був би 80-річний ювілей Ярослава Донцова, 
нашого Капітана-директора, Чарльза Мортімера, графа Омоная, Баландара,
Франка, царя Єремія, артиста, який гармонійно поєднував 
у своїй творчій кар’єрі ролі розбійника і губернатора, 
лакея і короля, ребе і нотаріуса… 
Висловлюємо співчуття родині Ярослава Петровича.
Світла пам’ять.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В ці дні 40 років тому в Одесі була введена в експлуатацію 
нова будівля за проектом Генріха Топуза.
Напередодні 1 травня 1981 року Театр музичної комедії 
переїхав з вул. Грецької на вул. Пантелеймонівську.
Працівники обживали кабінети, артисти — гримерки, 
почалися репетиції і підготовка до відкриття театру для глядачів, 
яке сталося у жовтні того ж року.
Пропонуємо вам унікальні фото, які поєднують театр, що будується, 
з театром сьогоднішнім. 
Придивіться уважно і знайдіть ту межу, 
яка на цих колажах з’єднує час.
Святкуємо разом з нами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У продовженні теми про 40-річчя будівлі театру 
на вул. Пантелеймонівській закликаємо вас ділитися з нами 
своїми світлинами театру і всього, що з ним пов'язано 
(площа, фойє, зал, стеля, дах, гобелен і скульптури тощо). 
Це буде своєрідний онлайн-флешмоб. 
P. S. Дивіться, які ми знайшли стильні фото
від наших глядачів і перехожих.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Здійснилось! 
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
у травні відновлює покази улюблених вистав! 
З 14 травня на вас чекають:
• прем’єра мюзиклу за роздумами 
Михайла Жванецького «Дерибасівською…»;  
• капітальне відновлення мюзиклу «Ханум», 
• оперета «Сільва», музичні комедії «Тітка Чарлея» 
і «За двома зайцями». 
До скорої зустрічі, шановні театрали! 
Всі подробиці — на muzkomediya.com 
Нагадуємо: відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, анонс!
4 травня о 20:00 у нашому онлайн-театрі — 
оперета Ж. Оффенбаха «Ключ на бруківці».
У записі кінця 1980-х років беруть участь: Ярослав Донцов, Галина Жадушкіна,
Юрій Осипов і Наталя Завгородня, а також оркестр театру
під керівництвом Костянтина Глушенка.
Попереджаємо, відео, на жаль, не найкращої якості, 
але не менш цінне для нас.
Цю трансляцію на facebook-сторінці і youtube-каналі театру 
ми присвячуємо світлій пам'яті Ярослава Донцова, 
виконуючого у виставі роль поета і композитора Флорестана.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні інспектору служби пожежної безпеки театру 
Олексію Іванову виповнюється 80 років!
Олексію Никифоровичу, вітаємо з ювілеєм і бажаємо Вам 
щастя, здоров'я, добра і якомога менше тривожних викликів!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ярославу Донцову присвячується...
Юрій Осипов, Галина Жадушкіна, Наталя Завгородня, Ярослав Донцов
і оркестр театру під керівництвом Костянтина Глушенка — 
у виставі «Ключ на бруківці».
До спільного перегляду сьогодні о 20:00 — 
на facebook-сторінці і youtube-каналі театру.

P. S. Просимо вибачення за якість відео.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Здійснилось!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
у травні відновлює покази улюблених вистав!
З 14 травня на вас чекають:
• прем’єра мюзиклу за роздумами Михайла Жванецького 
«Дерибасівською…» і капітальне відновлення «Ханум»,
• оперета «Сільва» і музичні комедії 
«Тітка Чарлея» та «За двома зайцями».
До скорої зустрічі, шановні театрали!
Всі подробиці — на muzkomediya.com
Нагадуємо: відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Лишився тиждень, і в нашому театрі відбудеться довгоочікувана прем'єра 
мюзиклу за роздумамии Михайла Жванецького «Дерибасівською...».
Пропонуємо вам відеозвернення композитора вистави Володимира Баскіна
і чекаємо на вас 14, 15, 29 і 30 травня.
Квитки, анотація і подробиці переносів — на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Готуйте долоні, шановні друзі, адже через два тижні
на вас чекає капітальне відновлення улюбленої вистави!
Нові виконавці колоритних ролей, жарти, пісні, танці, тости 
від артистів хору і балету, а також чарівна музика Г. Канчелі 
у виконанні оркестру театру під керівництвом В. Дикого — 
у веселому і легкому мюзиклі за А. Цагарелі «Ханум»!
Запрошуємо всіх 22 і 23 травня в Одеський академічний театр
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
9 травня каса працює з 12:00 до 16:00.
Квитки можна придбати онлайн на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

9 травня святкує свій день народження 
народна артистка України Вікторія Фролова.
На честь іменинниці у неділю о 20:00 ми транслюватимемо 
запис бенефісу «Букет для Вікторії» з нагоди 50-річчя Вікторії Миколаївни.
Не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Вітаємо вас зі святом зі сльозами на очах, 
з Днем Великої Перемоги!
Нехай завжди буде мир, злагода та щастя
у кожній родині і в нашій країні!
Ніколи знову!
Вашій увазі представляємо: спогади і пісні воєнних років 
від народної артистки України Ольги Оганезової.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Протягом тижня ми будемо анонсувати прем'єру мюзиклу
за роздумами Михайла Жванецького «Дерибасівською...», 
яка відбудеться 14, 15, 29 і 30 травня.
Цитати великого мислителя — нам у допомогу!
Квитки, анотація і подробиці переносів — на muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Жванецький — це людина світу, і він — у нашому серці!
Його думки, жарти змушують подивитися на світ, в якому ми живемо, 
іншими очима, зрозуміти його, прийняти і жити із задоволенням!
Вистава, яку представляє наш театр, — сміливий творчий експеримент
композитора Володимира Баскіна, лібретиста Костянтина Рубинського, 
режисера-постановника Володимира Подгородинського і всього колективу театру.
«Дерибасівською…» — мюзикл за роздумами Михайла Жванецького. 
Такого не робив ще ніхто: 20 музичних номерів, прекрасні «види» Одеси, 
єдина сюжетна лінія, в яку з'єднані герої відомих ранніх оповідань 
нашого геніального земляка, — своєрідний гімн Одесі і Жванецькому, 
як одному із символів нашого міста!
Це потрібно бачити на власні очі, щоб 14 і 15 травня, 
виходячи із глядацького залу, сказати: 
«Це, таки да, — Одеса!»

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Запрошуємо на травнені вистави нашого театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні ввечері театр вперше відкриє свої двері після локдауну. 
Про те, що готували і які прем’єри, нарешті, очікують глядачів, — 
у сюжеті 7 телеканалу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ВІТАЄМО ВСІХ З ПРЕМ'ЄРОЮ!
Чекаємо на наступних показах мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...» 15, 29 і 30 травня, 
а поки — рецензія кореспондента порталу «Одесская жизнь» Марії Котової.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Керівник відділу реклами і зв'язків з громадськістю Тетяна Орел
максимально детально і цікаво розповіла ведучим і слухачам «Радіо Сіті 106.0»
про прем'єру мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...», а також про капітальне відновлення 
вистави «Ханум», відпустку, роботу театру у літній період, 
фестиваль «Акація Фест» і багато іншого!
Бажаємо заслухатися, як Дмитро Перепьолкін, 
та запрошуємо вас сьогодні і завжди!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наші шановні глядачі і колеги, вітаємо з прем'єрою!
Дякуємо всім і запрошуємо 29 і 30 травня на наступні покази.
Для вас — рецензія Марії Гудими з фото Петра Катіна.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі театрали, готуйтесь! 
Позаду — насичений тиждень, а попереду — 
море рецензій, ТВ-сюжетів і фото, присвячених мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...».
Дякуємо, що з нами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ще один відгук з фотозвітом першого показу 
мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...» — за посиланням.
Дякуємо кореспондентам порталу «Думська»!



Представляємо вам захопливий сюжет телеканалу «Репортер»: 
цікаві інтерв'ю з артистами, керівництвом театру і глядачами, 
гарні кадри, ракурси і монтаж.
Дякуємо за оригінальність!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Чарівна жінка, чудова людина, гарний професіонал своєї справи
(майстер з пошиву костюмів) Валентина Бородіна святкує сьогодні 
день народження!
Дорога Валентино Агванівно, вітаємо Вас від щирого серця!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я на довгі роки 
і багато приводів для Вашої усмішки!
З ювілеєм!!!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Жванецький — назавжди!
Читайте статтю про мюзикл «Дерибасівською...» 
з газети «Вечірня Одеса» за посиланням.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Газета «Одесская жизнь» — про смачний презент від глядачів.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театр і музей останнім часом об’єднує маса речей.
Завдання вистави може бути один в один як у музею:
показувати і осмислювати справжні речі або принаймні достовірні копії. 
Ми даруємо емоції, а музей їх зберігає віками. Тому сьогоднішнє свято —
Міжнародний день музеїв — дуже театральне! 
Отже, вітаємо всіх працівників і шанувальників музейної справи зі святом,
бажаємо міцного здоров’я, сил, натхнення для цієї благородної місії.
Фото нашого театрального музею від проекту «Де йдемо?!»

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А ось і рецензія порталу «Культурометр».
Запрошуємо вас на останні (перед відпусткою театру) покази 
мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...» — 29 і 30 травня!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Поділилася своїм відгуком про виставу «Дерибасівською...»
кореспондент інформаційного агентства «Вікна-Одеса» Інна Кац.



Фото: Олег Владимирський.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Щиро вітаємо багатогранного артиста і диригента театру 
Володимира Кондратьєва з ювілеєм! 
Бажаємо творчого довголіття, як у Кощія, безмежної влади над глядачем, 
як у Фараона, легкості буття, як у Чайки, і економічної самостійності, 
як у Грега Смітсона! Нехай у серці завжди живе любов і надія, 
як у трактирника Еміля, а список побажань (ролей) поповнюється 
і росте з кожним роком! 
Ура!
Шановні друзі, приєднуйтесь до привітань за допомогою такої гри 



Фото: Борис Бухман, Ірина Пригонова, Петро Катін.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дві години задоволення від музики, 
гри артистів, образів, хореографії, жартів...
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
запрошує 21 травня о 18:30 на оперету, яку можна 
дивитися і слухати нескінченно, особливо, коли беруть участь: 
Ірина Візіренко, Сергій Федоренко, Ірина Гусак, Олександр Кургускін, 
Тамара Тищенко, Тимофій Криницький, Сергій Богаченко,
Юрій Невгамонний, Владислав Кутуєв, Андрій Мирошниченко, 
хор, балет і оркестр театру, а диригує Юрій Літовко.
До зустрічі у п'ятницю!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В ці травневі дні 10 років тому в нашому театрі
відбувалися прем'єрні покази оновленої вистави «Летюча миша», 
яку ще у 1983 році поставили Семен Штейн, Омелян Вінницький і Микола Катугін.
Постановниками вистави 2011 року були Володимир Фролов, 
Вадим Перевозніков та Ігор Дідурко. А сценографія з костюмами і сьогодні
(через 38 років) — Михайла та Зої Івницьких!
Сподіваємось, що найвідомішу оперету Йоганна Штрауса можна буде 
подивитися у перші місяці 75-го сезону, адже у червні — відпустка!
Вітаємо всіх з ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Готуйте долоні, шановні друзі, адже на вас чекає 
капітальне відновлення улюбленої вистави!
Нові виконавці колоритних ролей, жарти, пісні, танці, 
тости від артистів хору і балету, а також чарівна музика Г. Канчелі 
у виконанні оркестру театру під керівництвом В. Дикого — 
у веселому і легкому мюзиклі за А. Цагарелі «Ханум»!
Запрошуємо всіх 22 і 23 травня в Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо за чудові фотографії, Віро!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні буде багато фото  :smileflag: 

P. S. У неділю у вас буде можливість привітати ювіляра Володимира Кондратьєва, 
23 травня о 16:00 заслужений артист України грає Акопа у виставі «Ханум».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ловіть світлини вистави «Дерибасівською...» від Олени Ксенофонтової!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Обожнюємо це відео: мелодія, процес, фарби, очікування...
22 і 23 травня — мюзикл «Ханум».  
Пропустити неможливо, бути!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наші бійці невидимого фронту!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем’єрою яскравих Коте і Тімоте — 
солістів-вокалістів Ярослава Селедцова і Олександра Кабакова, 
а також артистів хору, балету і оркестру театру 
з капітальним відновленням вистави «Ханум»!
Пропонуємо вам відеосюжет з епіцентру подій і запрошуємо завтра, 
23 травня, о 16:00 на другий показ чарівного мюзиклу за Цагарелі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Інно і Владиславе, вітаємо з прем’єрою у мюзиклі «Ханум»!
Впевнені: ваші Текле і Коте сьогоднішнім глядачам 
сподобалися так само, як і нам! 
Дякуємо всім артистам хору, балету і оркестру театру,
Андрію Мирошниченку, Володимиру Дикому, Ірині Сініковій, 
Сергію Савенку і всім учасникам за відновлення цього шедевру!
До зустрічі на наступних показах вистави у 75-му сезоні!



Фото: Петро Бондаренко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Феєрверк комічних ситуацій і сюжетних поворотів: 
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
запрошує 26 травня о 18:30 на музичну комедію «Тітка Чарлея» 
з Денисом Фалютою у головній ролі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Прекрасна музика В. Ільїна та В. Лукашова 
з легко впізнаваними музичними цитатами, мовний колорит, гумор, 
яскраві артистичні роботи — все, що потрібно для театрального задоволення!
«За двома зайцями» — 28 травня о  18:30 в 
Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сигизмунд еще не все взял от жизни.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Марія Котова — про сюрпризи 75-го ювілейного сезону нашого театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Новини театру — вам в стрічку  :smileflag: 

Сьогодні та завтра відбудуться останні вистави
74-го театрального сезону: на мюзикл «Дерибасівською…» 
всі квитки продано.

У червні ми відпочиваємо, а 1 липня відкриваємо ювілейний сезон: 
на вас чекають покази просто неба, прем’єри, бенефіси,
грандіозний концерт до нашого дня народження.

На площі перед театром зацвіли акації, які 4 роки тому 
посадили народна артистка України Євгенія Дембська, 
заслужена артистка України Ідалія Іванова і молоді артисти театру: 
фестивалю «Акація Фест» бути, але цьогоріч через карантин 
його перенесено на серпень.

Далі буде, друзі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у мюзиклі «Дерибасівською...» 
Аліну Семенову та Ірину Візіренко, які сьогодні зіграли Людмилу і Надію.
Бажаємо багато нових ролей на радість глядачам!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні головному художнику театру 
заслуженому художнику України Станіславу Зайцеву — 75.
Вітаємо Вас, Станіславе Миколайовичу, з днем народження!
Бажаємо здоров’я, натхнення, любові, щастя, гармонії у житті та творчості,
незгасимого оптимізму, вагомих досягнень у здійсненні нових театральних проектів
і подальшого динамічного розвитку!
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ювіляру присвячується!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Протягом двох місяців тяжко хворіє від наслідків COVID-19 
улюбленець публіки народний артист України Микола Завгородній.
Потрібна ваша допомога для оплати дорогого лікування:
• кров третя позитивна, B(III)Rh(+) — здавати о 09:00 
для Миколи Завгороднього в поліклініці Обласної клінічної лікарні, 
1 поверх, кабінет МРТ, вул. Ак. Заболотного, 26;
• фінансова підтримка — ПриватБанк: 5168 7573 3802 7214, 
Наталя Іванівна Завгородня, дружина.
Пам'ятка донора: donor.ua/pages

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Головного художника театру Станіслава Зайцева вітає з 75-річчям газета «Одесская жизнь».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо:
• Сергія Тищенка з життєвим, отже творчим одужанням — 
прем’єрою у мюзиклі «Дерибасівською…», який сьогодні зворушливо
зіграв батька Грега,
• а також Олександра Кабакова, кумедного Доктора 
(+1 у скарбничку ролей)!
Дякуємо, колеги, за усмішку та сльози!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі! 
Публікуємо тізер програми Фелікса Кохріта «Діалоги на Ніжинській», 
яка буде присвячена Станіславу Зайцеву — нашому сьогоднішняму ювіляру! 
Слідкуйте за нашими публікаціями! 
А ми ще раз вітаємо Станіслава Миколайовича!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Урочисто прем’єрним мюзиклом «Дерибасівською…» 
ми завершуємо 74-й театральний сезон, в якому, незважаючи 
на складні карантинні умови, ми здійснили 4 прем’єри! 
Ми вдячні нашим колегам всіх театральних цехів і авторам 
за спільну творчу працю, а також вам, любі глядачі, 
за любов і відданість нашому театру! 
Бажаємо всім гарного відпочинку! 
Зустрінемося у липні на літніх майданчиках у Міському саду та на Морвокзалі, 
а також у рідному театрі на вул. Пантелеймонівській, 3. 
Слідкуйте за новинами, адже зовсім скоро опублікуємо репертуар 
першого місяця ювілейного сезону, анонси літніх заходів,
вітання іменинників, фото з відпустки… 
Ми завжди з вами! 
Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ювілей нашого директора-художнього керівника 
Олени Редько ми святкуємо сьогодні, друзі!!! 
Для нас це — свято! 
Жінкам роки не рахують, але в нашому випадку все дуже просто:
45 + 20 = ювілей! 
Дорога Олено Григорівно! 
Вітаємо Вас і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, здійснення усіх творчих 
і життєвих планів! 
Хай у родині Вашій, часткою якої ми всі являємось, 
завжди панують любов та злагода! 
Вдячні журналу Business Zavarnik, на сторінках якого відбулася 
наша емоційна та відверта розмова віч на віч з іменинницею.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Коли бракує слів, на допомогу приходять ноти! 
Вітання Олени Редько з днем народження від майже брас-квінтету театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нашого директора вітає з ювілеєм газета «Одесская жизнь».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться, як вчора з нагоди ювілею Олена Редько 
була нагороджена почесною відзнакою Одеського міського голови «Знак пошани». 
Вітаємо, Олено Григорівно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дітям потрібні наші любов, увага і час, інакше дивіться, що буде 
Вітаємо з Міжнародним днем захисту дітей!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо ЗМІ та всім, хто відкликнувся!
Продовжуємо допомагати разом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Керівник відділу реклами та PR театру Тетяна Орел — 
про стан Миколи та Наталі Завгородніх.
Дякуємо 7 телеканалу за допомогу!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Напередодні відпустки у театрі вивісили наказ: 
у жовтні — прем'єра вистави «12 стільців».
Поки що склад виконавців — таємниця, але ми пропонуємо вам 
поміркувати, хто з артистів театру міг би зіграти Остапа Бендера, 
Кісу, панотця Федора та інших персонажів славетного роману?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У колективу Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
велике горе — сьогодні, 3 червня, перестало битися серце 
улюбленця глядачів, кавалера ордена «За заслуги», 
народного артиста України Миколи Завгороднього.
Більш 2 місяців він мужньо боровся з хворобою, наслідками ковіду. 
Ми так всі сподівалися на його одужання, ми разом так цього бажали... 
Повірити і прийняти це неможливо.
Микола Завгородній був з нами більш ніж 40 років. 
Такий колоритний, талановитий актор, який володів почуттям гумору, 
вмінням створити позитивний настрій і приємну атмосферу, 
приготувати смачну страву для великої компанії. 
Багато років Микола Завгородній захищав інтереси колективу театру 
як голова профспілкового комітету. 
Його доброзичливість розповсюджувалась на кожного працівника.
Любий дядю Колю, як ми будемо без Ваших синіх, 
наче море очей, посмішки, голосу?
Немає слів, щоб передати цю жахливу біль. 
Висловлюємо глибокі співчуття родині — дружині Наталі Завгородній 
та синам Івану та Григорію, колегам, друзям, глядачам, всім нам...
Прощавай, наш дорогий друже.
Спочивай з миром.
Вічна пам‘ять...

Прощання відбудеться 5 червня у головного входу у театр. 
Час буде повідомлено додатково.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Прощання з Миколою Завгороднім відбудеться у суботу, 
5 червня, об 11:00 біля головного входу у театр.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні ми простилися з Миколою Завгороднім...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Vivat, Король! Одесса простилась с народным артистом Украины Николаем Завгородним.



Як Одеса проводжала в останній шлях Миколу Завгороднього...
Фото Бориса Бухмана і Олени Ксенофонтової.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До 75-річчя головного художника театру заслуженого художника України
Станіслава Зайцева — про театр і життя ювіляра у програмі Фелікса Кохріхта
«Діалоги на Ніжинській».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

УВАГА!
РОБОТА!

Переходьте за посиланням.
Ми чекаємо на вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали, увага!
За три тижні, з 2 липня, Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного відкриває ювілейний 75-й сезон!
Кожного літнього дня на вас чекають мюзикли, оперети, 
музичні комедії, рок-опери і вистави для дітей.
До зустрічі у приміщенні театру та на літніх майданчиках міста.
Квитки: muzkomediya.com
Відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
у день відкриття свого 75-го ювілейного сезону
представляє святковий open air вистави «Біла акація».
Чарівна музика Ісаака Дунаєвського, зіркові артисти,
справжня одеська оперета про любов до рідного міста, моря і моряків!
Чекаємо на вас 2 липня о 20:00
на літній концертній арені «Морвокзал»!
Подробиці на сайті muzkomediya.com
Відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, у липні на вас чекають 5 показів наших вистав просто неба!
Не зволікайте, квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

22 червня у майстра сантехнічної дільниці нашого театру 
Дмитра Красноноженка був ювілей!
Вітаємо Вас, Дмитре Володимировичу, зі святом і бажаємо 
благополучної роботи, успішних результатів, високого достатку, 
поваги, міцного здоров’я, великої любові і щастя.
Ура!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні виповнюється 35 років, як в нашому театрі працює 
Ольга Караульна, майстер із виготовлення костюмів.
Нехай з обличчя ніколи не сходить посмішка, а очі світяться радістю,
Ольго Іванівно!
Вітаємо Вас з трудовим ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Залишився тиждень до відкриття 75-го ювілейного сезону театру!
Квитки на вистави: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Згідно Указу Президента України № 274 / 2021 
за значний особистий внесок у культурно-освітній розвиток Української держави,
вагомі трудові досягнення, багаторічну сумлінну працю та з нагоди 
25-ї річниці прийняття Конституції України народну артистку України 
Ольгу Оганезову нагородили орденом княгині Ольги ІІ ступеня.
Вітаємо, Ольго Вадимівно!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Вже завтра — збір трупи і перші репетиції 75-го ювілейного сезону нашого театру, 
а відкриваємося ми 2 липня просто неба оперетою «Біла акація» 
на літній концертній арені «Морвокзал».
Більше інформації — у сюжеті телеканалу «Репортер».
Афіша і квитки тут: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага всім представникам засобів масової інформації! 
30 червня Одеська музкомедія відкриває ювілейний 75-й сезон! 
Об 11:30 збирається трупа театру, а ввечері центром нашого міста 
проїде музичний електромобіль, який нагадає усім, що в Одесі, окрім моря, 
є ще й театр, Театр музичної комедії!!!
До зустрічі завтра, поспішайте дізнатися 
про наші творчі плани з перших вуст! 
Отже, ми починаємо!!!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Представляємо вам сюжети телеканалів-партнерів 
про відкриття нового сезону театру.













А також дивіться і діліться фотографіями Олени Ксенофонтової, 
яка вчора була на зборі трупи після відпустки

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо телеканалу «Южная волна» за інформаційну підтримку!
Сьогодні о 20:00 на літній концертній арені «Морвокзал» 
відбудеться перша вистава 75-го сезону нашого театру — 
оперета «Біла акація».
Запрошуємо вас, шановні глядачі!







За посиланнями — фоторепортажі про мандрівку містом 
з нагоди відкриття ювілейного сезону: «УСИ» / «Одесская жизнь».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо 7 телеканалу за яскравий сюжет про наш театр, який може все!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

На початку 75-го театрального сезону ми проїхалися 
центральними вулицями Одеси, щоб запросити всіх на наші вистави.
Як це було, дивіться фотозвіт Олени Ксенофонтової.

Найближчі покази театру:
• 8 і 9 липня о 18:30 — мюзикл за роздумами М. Жванецького «Дерибасівською...»;
• 10 липня о 20:00 в Літньому театрі Міського саду — музична комедія «Брехуха»;
• 11 липня о 18:30 — музична комедія за п'єсою М. Старицького «За двома зайцями»;
• 12 липня о 20:00 в Літньому театрі Міського саду — оперета «Сільва».
Квитки: muzkomediya.com
Відвідуйте театр безпечно і згідно театрального дрес-коду.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вхід до театру в спортивному і пляжному одязі
(шорти, майки, в'єтнамки) суворо заборонений.
Глядачі, які не дотримуються правил відвідування театру, 
не будуть допускатися у глядацький зал для перегляду вистави.
Друзі!
Не будемо псувати один одному настрій!
Готуйтеся до зустрічі з театром так, 
як артист готується до виходу на сцену!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вистава, яку представляє Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного, — це сміливий творчий експеримент
композитора В. Баскіна, лібретиста К. Рубинського, режисера-постановника 
В. Подгородинського і всього колективу театру. 
«Дерибасівською…» — мюзикл за роздумами М. Жванецького. 
Такого не робив ще ніхто: 20 музичних номерів, прекрасні «види» Одеси, 
єдина сюжетна лінія, в яку з'єднані герої відомих ранніх оповідань 
нашого геніального земляка, — своєрідний гімн Одесі та Жванецькому, 
як одному із символів нашого міста!
Це потрібно бачити на власні очі, щоб 8 і 9 липня, 
виходячи із глядацької зали, сказати: «Це, таки да, — Одеса!»
До зустрічі на вул. Пантелеймонівській, 3!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Класична українська комедія М. Старицького, 
прекрасна музика В. Ільїна та В. Лукашова з легко впізнаваними 
музичними цитатами, мовний колорит, гумор, яскраві артистичні роботи —
все, що потрібно для театрального задоволення — 
11 липня о 18:30 в Одеському академічному театрі 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні та завтра — прем'єрні покази мюзиклу «Дерибасівською...», 
які відбудуться о 18:30 у приміщенні театру на вул. Пантелеймонівській, 3, 
а у суботу, 10 липня, о 20:00 готуємося до зустрічі 
у Літньому театрі Міського саду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю публікуємо фотографії Анастасії Агаркової, 
які були зроблені на останніх репетиціях і 
першому прем'єрному показі вистави «Дерибасівською...».
Ми ще раз запрошуємо вас мюзикл за роздумами Михайла Жванецького,
який відбудеться 22 липня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі! 
В це неможливо повірити, але 12 липня — вже 40 днів, 
як ми з вами живемо без улюбленця публіки, нашого дорогого 
Миколи Володимировича.
Ще дуже болісно, самотньо і незвично всім нам без нього…
В цей вечір у Літньому театрі «GORSAD» ми граємо «Сільву», 
яка буде присвячена пам'яті народного артиста України 
Миколи Завгороднього. 
«Помнишь ли ты, как мы с тобою простились»… пролунає по-особливому —
з почуттям глибокої любові та світлого смутку…



На фото Бориса Бухмана — Микола Завгородній у ролі князя Воляпюк.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, колектив театру, родина Миколи Завгороднього 
висловлює глибоку подяку усім, хто допомагав у спасінні життя актора:
1) колективу Одеської обласної державної адміністрації 
і особисто Гриневецькому Сергію Рафаїловичу;
2) колективу Одеської міської ради і особисто 
Труханову Геннадію Леонідовичу;
3) колективу Одеської обласної клінічної лікарні 
й особисто Гульченку Юрію Івановичу та Баязітову Миколі Рашидовичу;
4) колективу Одеської міської клінічної інфекційної лікарні 
й особисто Лаврюковій Світлані Яківні та Пастерначенко Наталії Семенівні;
5)  колективу Одеської міської поліклініки № 6 
і особисто Антиповій Людмилі Вікторівні;
6)  колективу клініки сімейної стоматології «Dent house» 
і особисто Баликову Віктору Володимировичу;
7) колективу і профкому Національного одеського філармонійного оркестру 
і особисто Хобарту Ерлу;
8) колективу і профкому Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного і особисто Редько Олені Григорівні 
та Подгородинському Володимиру Івановичу;
9) колективу музично-педагогічного факультету
Південноукраїнського національного педагогічного університету 
ім. К. Д. Ушинського і особисто Беловій Наталії Костянтинівні;
10) колективу театру «Opera Vo Blago» і особисто Мись Катерині Іванівні.
А також усім, хто в тяжку годину не був байдужим і допомагав
фінансово та морально родині Миколи Завгороднього. 
Ваші гарячі слова підтримки, грошові перекази,
професійні медичні консультації, молитви підтримували 
Миколу Володимировича та його близьких протягом двох місяців…
Низький уклін та побажання міцного здоров’я!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, 16 липня о 18:30 — на сцені Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного — справжній маскарад!
Запрошуємо вас на оперету Й. Штрауса «Летюча миша»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
представляє 17 липня о 18:30 формулу безсмертя за п'єсою К. Чапека
«Таємниця Макропулоса».
У ролях: Ольга Оганезова, Сергій Мільков, 
Ольга Кононцева, Сергій Федоренко, Катерина Мись, 
Олександр Кабаков, Лариса Борисенко, Сергій Богаченко, 
Олександр Владиченко, Михайло Ігнатов. 
Диригент — Вадим Перевозніков.
Не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, театрали!
Вигравайте квитки на виставу Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Мойсей», яка відбудеться
в Літньому театрі «GORSAD» 25 липня о 20:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пс, бажаєте трохи романтики і містики? 
Запрошуємо вас 18 липня о 18:30 в Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного на мюзикл «Кентервільський привид»!
У ролі чарівного, вибухового і пульсуючого енергією фантома — 
Олександр Кабаков!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Свято продовжується, шановні підписники!
Вигравайте квитки на виставу Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Тітка Чарлея», яка відбудеться 
в Літньому театрі «GORSAD» 26 липня о 20:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі! 
Все в житті — непередбачувано, тому в будь-якій ситуації потрібно 
не втрачати самовладання і віри, що все буде добре! 
На цьому наполягає артист нашого театру Владислав Яцентюк, 
розповідаючи про свій особистий досвід в інтерв'ю 
на телеканалі «Южная волна».
18 липня о 18:30 можна буде побачити Владислава на сцені
у виставі «Кентервільський привид», а, якщо це інтерв'ю 
комусь допоможе або надихне на боротьбу за своє життя і здоров'я 
хоча б одну людину, ми і Владислав будемо щасливі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Репертуар серпня — у продажу!
Квитки на вас чекають у касі театру з 12:00 до 18:00 
чи цілодобово тут: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні одесити і гості міста!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
запрошує вас 25 і 26 липня о 20:00 в Літній театр «GORSAD» 
на рок-оперу «Мойсей» і музичну комедію «Тітка Чарлея»!
Все, що потрібно для театрального задоволення, ви отримаєте 
на виставах просто неба прямісінько у серці Одеси!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропустили липневі покази «Летючої миші» і «Таємниці Макропулоса»? 
Не встигли купити квитки на «Скрипаля на даху»? 
Скучили за мюзиклом «У джазі тільки дівчата»?
Радійте!
У вас буде можливість відвідати улюблені мюзикли і оперети у серпні!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вистава, яку представляє Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного, — це сміливий творчий експеримент
композитора В. Баскіна, лібретиста К. Рубинського, режисера-постановника 
В. Подгородинського і всього колективу театру. «Дерибасівською…» — 
мюзикл за роздумами М. Жванецького. Такого не робив ще ніхто: 
20 музичних номерів, прекрасні «види» Одеси, єдина сюжетна лінія, 
в яку з'єднані герої відомих ранніх оповідань нашого геніального земляка, —
своєрідний гімн Одесі та Жванецькому, як одному із символів нашого міста!
Це потрібно бачити на власні очі, щоб 22 липня, 
виходячи із глядацької зали, сказати: «Це, таки да, — Одеса!»
До зустрічі на вул. Пантелеймонівській, 3!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі інтерв'ю Володимира Кондратьєва про:
• отримання звання «Заслужений артист України»; 
• роль Фараона у рок-опері «Мойсей», яка відбудеться 
25 липня о 20:00 в Літньому театрі «GORSAD»;
• його ювілейний концерт «Хто кого?», запланований на 10 вересня...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Маріца» — це відразу кілька любовних історій з інтригами,
незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором.
Хіба можна відмовити собі у задоволенні спостерігати за перипетіями сюжету,
насолоджуючись чудовою музикою і голосами молодих талановитих артистів? 
Ні! Тому чекаємо на вас 23 липня о 18:30 на показі запальної оперети 
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Донна Люция запрошує усіх на побачення 26 липня о 20:00 
в Літній театр «GORSAD»!
Не зволікайте, квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Завтра о 18:30 відбудеться мюзикл «Дерибасівською…», 
і поки ми чекаємо на вас, а ви — на нас, пропонуємо насолодитися фотографіями,
які зробив, гуляючи у свій вихідний закуліссям театру, 
артист оркестру Яков Іваніденко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
представляє V щорічний фестиваль «Акація Фест»,
присвячений опереті І. Дунаєвського «Біла акація».
20 серпня з 12:00 до 22:00 в Літньому театрі «GORSAD» 
на вас чекає «одеська» смакота: пісні, танці, страви, напої, 
жарти, ігри, конкурси, майстер-класи, екскурсії...
Запрошуємо вас на справжнє свято просто неба у серці Одеси, 
позитивні емоції та щирі посмішки гарантовано!
Вхід — вільний.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Готуйте долоні, шановні друзі, адже на вас чекає «Ханум»!
Нові виконавці колоритних ролей, жарти, пісні, танці, 
тости від артистів хору і балету, а також чарівна музика Г. Канчелі 
у виконанні оркестру театру під керівництвом В. Дикого — 
у веселому і легкому мюзиклі за А. Цагарелі!
Запрошуємо всіх 24 липня о 18:30 в Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі друзі!
Приходьте всією родиною 25 липня об 11:00 на музичну казку 
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
«Попелюшка», адже ця вистава — для всіх поколінь глядачів: 
діти зроблять крок у прекрасний світ казки, 
молодь виявиться в полоні романтичних пригод, 
а дорослі знову випробують велику силу любові.
До зустрічі на вул. Пантелеймонівській,3!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
представляє 25 липня на сцені Літнього театру «GORSAD» 
рок-оперу «Мойсей»!
У серці Одеси просто неба на вас чекають яскрава музика, 
гра провідних артистів театру, барвистість костюмів і декорацій — 
все, що потрібно для театрального задоволення!
Початок вистави о 20:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театр музкомедії запрошує 25 і 26 липня
у серце Одеси на вистави просто неба!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Оксфордським студентам Чарлею Вайкену і Еріку Чеснею
просто необхідно терміново знайти компаньйонку 
для їх любовних побачень з Енні та Кітті. З цією метою вони 
змушують свого товариша Френкерта Баберлея переодягнутися 
в жіноче плаття і зіграти роль тітки Чарлея з Бразилії Донни Люциї. 
Що з цього вийде, приходьте подивитися 26 липня о 20:00 
в Літній театр «GORSAD» на виставу Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Тітка Чарлея»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вай-вай-вай!
Вітаємо з прем’єрою у виставі «Ханум» 
Олександра Кургускіна і Владислава Бедереу, 
які сьогодні зіграли князя Вано Пантіашвілі та слугу його Тімоте!
Публікуємо відеофрагменти улюбленого мюзиклу 
за участю нових виконавців цих комічних ролей, 
насолоджуйтесь!
Наступний показ вистави — 4 серпня о 18:30.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У нашому театральному королівстві з'явився новий принц!
Вітаємо Ярослава Селедцова з прем'єрою у виставі «Попелюшка»!
Дякуємо за красу і чарівність, Ярославе!



Вітаємо з прем'єрою у рок-опері «Мойсей» вихованців дитячої студії 
«Театральная продлёнка» та їх педагога-хореографа Люсіне Оганнісян!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Захистіть себе від COVID-19, ми це вже зробили!
Відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться відеосюжет Медичного дому Odrex 
про вакцинацію наших працівників.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

10 вистав з прем'єрами, концерт просто неба
у рамках фестивалю «Зелена хвиля», свято під назвою 
«Акація Фест» у Літньому театрі «GORSAD»...
Шановні друзі, слідкуйте за новинами і плануйте
театральний серпень разом з нами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Володимира Муращенка 
з прем'єрою у виставі «Біла акація»!
Бажаємо новому виконавцю ролі Сергія Корабльова
творчих сил на нові звершення!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

США, Велика депресія, сухий закон, 
мафіозі, джаз-бенд, мільйонери, яхти, потяги, боа.... 
Приходьте в Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
(вул. Пантелеймонівська, 3) насолодитися запальним мюзиклом Д. Бєлова 
«У джазі тільки дівчата» 1 та 12 серпня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приголомшує, манить, вабить!

Вітаємо Олександра Кургускіна з прем'єрою
у виставі «У джазі тільки дівчата»!
Якщо ви пропустили сьогоднішній показ, по-перше, 
дивіться відеофрагмент з мюзиклу, по-друге, купуйте квитки на 12 серпня —
в цей день Озгуда буде грати цей чудовий артист.







А також приєднуйтесь до привітань артиста хору Олексія Коннова, 
який сьогодні не вперше, але відтепер грає роль Спаттса Палаццо 
у виставі «У джазі тільки дівчата»!
Щоб дослухати арію до кінця, запрошуємо вас
на наступний показ вистави.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, запрошуємо вас на фестиваль!

P. S. 6 серпня о 19:30 відбудеться концерт 
«Ах, Одеса — головний порт любові» за участю артистів нашого театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Дивіться інтерв'ю із Сергієм Мільковим і приходьте 
на найближчі вистави театру 4, 5 і 6 серпня
(«Ханум», «За двома зайцями» і «Дерибасівською...») 
за участю заслуженого артиста України!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вчора у Всесвітньому клубі одеситів відкрилася 
виставка колажів «Подорож кота» головного художника нашого театру 
заслуженого художника України Станіслава Зайцева.
Запрошуємо вас здійснити мандрівку у світ художніх шедеврів 
у супроводі котів!
Де? Вул. Маразліївська, 7.
Коли? Протягом серпня.



Фото: Степан Алекян.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

10 вистав з прем'єрами, концерт просто неба 
у рамках фестивалю «Зелена хвиля», свято під назвою «Акація Фест»
у Літньому театрі «GORSAD»...
Шановні друзі, слідкуйте за новинами і плануйте 
театральний серпень разом з нами!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Це, таки да, — Одеса!» — скажете ви, виходячи із глядацького залу
після перегляду мюзиклу Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Дерибасівською...» 
6 та 29 серпня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, 7 серпня о 18:30 — на сцені Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного — справжній маскарад!
Запрошуємо вас на оперету Й. Штрауса «Летюча миша»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Знайомтеся: Втик!
З радістю вітаємо Владислава Яцентюка з прем'єрою
у сьогоднішній виставі «За двома зайцями»!
Твори, здобувай нові ролі і досягай успіхів, Владе!
Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
представляє 8 серпня о 18:30 формулу безсмертя за п'єсою 
К. Чапека «Таємниця Макропулоса».
У ролях: Ірина Ковальська, Володимир Кондратьєв, 
Олександр Кургускін, Єлизавета Дюльгер, Владислав Яцентюк, 
Сергій Богаченко, Юліана Ігнатовська, Володимир Муращенко, 
Андрій Мирошниченко, Вікторія Березіна, Денис Фалюта.
Диригент — Вадим Перевозніков.
Не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі підписники!
Сьогодні на вас чекають:
• о 18:30 на сцені нашого театру (вул. Пантелеймонівська, 3) — 
мюзикл «Дерибасівською...»;
• о 19:30 на «Книжковій сцені» фестивалю «Зелена хвиля» 
(парк ім. Т. Г. Шевченка) — концерт за участю Тамари Тищенко, 
Ірини Гусак, Надії Даведюк, Олександра Кургускіна 
та Олександра Кабакова, концертмейстер — Ірина Богай.
Квитки на виставу тут.
Вхід на фестиваль — вільний.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

НА ЖАЛЬ, ЧЕРЕЗ ПОГОДНІ УМОВИ КОНЦЕРТ АРТИСТІВ НАШОГО ТЕАТРУ
У РАМКАХ ФЕСТИВАЛЮ «ЗЕЛЕНА ХВИЛЯ» СКАСОВАНО!
ЧЕКАЄМО НА ВАС НА ВИСТАВІ У СТІНАХ РІДНОГО ТЕАТРУ 
СЬОГОДНІ О 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
представляє V щорічний фестиваль «Акація Фест», 
присвячений опереті І. Дунаєвського «Біла акація».
20 серпня з 12:00 до 22:00 в Літньому театрі «GORSAD» на вас чекає 
«одеська» смакота: пісні, танці, страви, напої, жарти, 
ігри, конкурси, майстер-класи, екскурсії...
Запрошуємо вас на справжнє свято просто неба у серці Одеси, 
позитивні емоції та щирі посмішки гарантовано!
Вхід на фестиваль — вільний.
Вхід на виставу — за квитками.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Таємниця Макропулоса» 
Володимира Муращенка, який вчора зіграв архіваріуса Вітека!
Бажаємо від усієї душі цікавих ролей, великих можливостей 
та неймовірних перевтілень!



Продаж квитків на оперету «Біла акація» 
у рамках фестивалю «Акація Фест» відкрито!
Запрошуємо вас на наше театральне свято у Літній театр «GORSAD» 
20 серпня з 12:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

11 серпня о 18:30 на гостей Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного чекає іскрометна французька комедія
К. Маньє «Оскар» — це божевільний калейдоскоп подій, 
смішних ситуацій, яскравих емоцій і непередаваних інтонацій! 
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

США, Велика депресія, сухий закон, 
мафіозі, джаз-бенд, мільйонери, яхти, потяги, боа.... 
Приходьте в Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
(вул. Пантелеймонівська, 3) насолодитися запальним мюзиклом Д. Бєлова 
«У джазі тільки дівчата» 12 серпня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Запрошуємо вас в Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного на ювілейний концерт 
заслуженого артиста України Володимира Кондратьєва «Хто кого?»
10 вересня о 18:30 на вас чекає феєричне шоу — 
світові хіти і авторські пісні у виконанні улюбленця публіки, 
артистів хору та балету театру.
Квитки — скоро у продажу.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага: програма #акаціяфест!
Друзі, обирайте подію і приходьте 20 серпня в Літній театр «GORSAD» 
на V щорічний фестиваль Одеського академічного театру
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Акація Фест», 
присвячений опереті І. Дунаєвського «Біла акація»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А сьогодні відбулася перша читка п'єси «12 стільців»!
У жовтні на вас чекає містичний трагіфарс на 2 дії 
з музикою Олександра Злотника, лібрето Володимира Подгородинського,
віршами Олександра Вратарьова за Іллею Ільфом та Євгеном Петровим.
Дивіться на склад виконавців та передбачайте!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі відеофрагмент сьогоднішньої вистави
«Оскар» з новими виконавцями ролей Колетт Барн'є та Оскара.
Вітаємо Єлизавету Дюльгер і Владислава Яцентюка з прем’єрою 
в іскрометному мюзиклі!
Бравіссімо!!! Голлівуд відпочиває  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З радістю повідомляємо вам приємну новину: 
у фойє театру на першому поверсі розташована 
фотовиставка Марини Семенкової, присвячена 
30-й річниці незалежності України.
Представлені фотографії зроблені у закуліссі театру
під час вистав «За двома зайцями» та «Ніч перед Різдвом».
Приходьте на серпневі та вересневі покази театру, 
а також на гастрольні заходи, у тому числі кінопокази ОМКФ,
та насолоджуйтесь!
До речі, музична комедія «За двома зайцями» 
відбудеться 4 вересня, а мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом» — 
у грудні!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми — на сторінках польскої преси.
Дякуємо, Anna Canić, за інтерес до нашого театру!
Наступні покази вистав «Летюча миша» і «Таємниця Макропулоса» — 
24 і 25 вересня о 18:30.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Це неможливо пропустити!
Зустрічаємо світанок фестивального дня разом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Кіт — в гостях у Піросмані.
Нагадуємо вам: у Всесвітньому клубі одеситів — 
виставка колажів «Подорож кота» головного художника нашого театру 
заслуженого художника України Станіслава Зайцева.
Запрошуємо вас здійснити мандрівку у світ художніх шедеврів 
у супроводі котів!
Де? Вул. Маразліївська, 7.
Коли? Протягом серпня.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Переходьте за посиланням і бронюйте квитки 
на супер-пупер-екскурсію з ведучим телепрограми «Де йдемо?!» 
Євгеном Гринкевичем, яка відбудеться за тиждень, 20 серпня, 
о 12:00, 15:00 і 17:00 у рамках фестивалю «Акація Фест»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі наші!
Заходьте на сайт театру і купуйте квитки на серпневі та вересневі вистави.
Найближчий наш захід — 20 серпня — фестиваль «Акація Фест» 
в Літньому театрі «GORSAD», який завершиться оперетою «Біла акація».
27-29 серпня у приміщенні театру ми покажемо «Скрипаля на даху», 
«Маріцу» та «Дерибасівською...», а вже у вересні на вас чекають і «Мойсей», 
і «Брехуха», і «Ханум», а також ювілейний концерт Володимира Кондратьєва 
«Хто кого?» і екскурсія «Таємниці нічного закулісся», квитки на яку 
можна придбати лише у касі театру на вул. Пантелеймонівській, 3 
з 12:00 до 19:00.
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Запрошуємо вас 20 серпня з 12:00 в Літній театр «GORSAD» 
на виступ дитячих хореографічних і вокальних колективів та вихованців 
дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка» у рамках фестивалю #акаціяфест!
Ведучі концерту: Надія Шевченко і Тимофій Герасимчук.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

20 серпня о 17:00 на #акаціяфест на вас чекає 
концерт солістів-вокалістів театру «Ах, Одеса — головний порт любові», 
в якому беруть участь: Ірина Гусак, Олександр Кургускін, Надія Даведюк, 
Сергій Федоренко, Тамара Тищенко, а також артисти хору 
Володимир Токарчук, Христина Дашкевич та Ігор Сиротенко.
Не пропустіть!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

На фестивалі #акаціяфест наші завсідні друзі — духовий оркестр 
в/ч 3012 Національної гвардії України під керівництвом Олександра Федорчука —
цілу годину гратимуть для вас одеські та не тільки шлягери, 
тому приходьте 20 серпня о 18:00 в Літній театр «GORSAD»!



Фото: Ольга Кириченко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пані та панове!
У межах фестивалю #акаціяфест відбудеться презентація 
Едуарда Амчиславського та Олександра Галяса «Одеський міф “біла акація” — 
на сторінках книжок про Леоніда Утьосова».
20 серпня о 14:00 у вас буде можливість не тільки дізнатися цікаві факти 
про Леоніда Утьосова, наш театр, Михайла Водяного, оперету «Біла акація», 
а й зустріти відомих одеситів, артистів театру, діячів культури, 
журналістів, письменників…
Приходьте, вхід вільний!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Всім, всім, всім!
За традицією на #акаціяфест ми плануємо провести квест «Ти — у серці моєму».
Команду Льоші очолює Владислав Яцентюк, команду Саші — Владислав Бедереу.  
20 серпня о 16:00 на вас чекають різноманітні завдання і щедрі призи.
Запрошуємо вас до участі, обирайте капітана і готуйтеся!



Фото: Яков Іваніденко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

5 років тому відбулася прем’єра вистави 
режисера Володимира Подгородинського «Біла акація», і 5 років тому 
ми присвятили цій постановці фестиваль про Одесу, море та моряків 
«Акація Фест». 
Звичайно, цьогоріч програма #акаціяфест завершується показом 
легендарної оперети Ісаака Дунаєвського.
20 серпня о 20:00 на сцені Літнього театру «GORSAD» на вас чекають 
зірки театру: Володимир і Вікторія Фролови, Наталя Завгородня, 
Тимофій Криницький, Станіслав Ковалевський, Ірина Ковальська, 
Сергій Мільков, Олександр Кабаков , Лілія Духновська, 
Ярослав Селедцов, Володимир Муращенко, Ірина Гусак, 
Сергій Богаченко, Віталій Платов, а також артисти хору, балету
і оркестру театру, диригент — Юрій Літовко.
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропустити неможливо, іти!



Це буде незабутньо, повірте!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні ми анонсуємо усі виставки, 
які протягом 20 серпня у межах #акаціяфест можна буде побачити 
в Літньому театрі «GORSAD».
Починаємо з робіт читачів дитячих бібліотек, учасників 
загальноміського творчого конкурсу 
«Кожний спроможний випробувати себе».
О 12:00 буде представлено близько 40 дитячих малюнків 
у різних техніках, а о 14:00 відбудеться 
нагородження переможців конкурсу.
Запрошуємо вас насолодитися цими шедеврами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

20 серпня у межах фестивалю #акаціяфест 
в Літньому театрі «GORSAD» у вас буде можливість 
побачити роботи відомих майстрів живопису, 
членів Національного союзу художників України, 
Міжнародного союзу мариністів міста Одеси та 
Всесвітньої арт-галереї «Вдохновение».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм Інну Кулікову! 
Дорога Інно Олександрівно, бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, 
нових яскравих ролей, любові глядачів та вдячних і талановитих учнів!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні гості фестивалю!
На території Літнього театру «GORSAD» працює
художня галерея #ARTODESSA, в якій з 17 по 21 серпня 
буде проходити фотовиставка «Ladies day на Одесском ипподроме».
Отже, всі, хто завітає на #акаціяфест, відчує ще й атмосферу 
літнього, світського, легкого і феєричного свята завдяки фотопроекту 
Модного будинку Шанте.
Вхід вільний!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

І наостанок — приходьте 20 серпня в Міський сад 
на виставку ретроавтомобілів!
Клуб «Вокар» у межах #акаціяфест представить
близько 20 крутих авто.
До скорої зустрічі у цю п’ятницю з 12:00 до 22:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо 7 телеканалу за інформаційну підтримку!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі театрали, а вільних місць — обмаль!
Переходьте за посиланням, щоб 20 серпня о 20:00 
в Літньому театрі «GORSAD» у межах #акаціяфест насолодитися 
легендарною оперетою «Біла акація».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Трепетно і з любов’ю представляємо учасника фестивалю — 
аквагримера, художника з боді-арту, 
візажиста та стиліста Марину Ашокіну!
Марина красиво, оригінально, швидко та безпечно
розмальовує дитячі обличчя #акаціяфест.




Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як-то кажуть, хліба і видовищ!
Ви бачили програму #акаціяфест: пісень і танців буде удосталь,
а щодо страв і напоїв, дивіться меню фуд-корту Літнього театру «GORSAD»
і готуйтеся до смачного сюрпризу — одеська кухня — 
спеціально для гостей фестивалю.
Тільки 20 серпня, тільки на «Акація Фест»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! 
Щиро вітаємо з Днем незалежності!
Хай в країні панує мир та злагода, в родинах — любов та калиновий рай! 
Хай діти наші зростають здоровими, щасливими 
та пов'язують своє майбутнє з рідним краєм! 
З надією на краще, з любов'ю в серці до своєї Батьківщини,
колектив Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії 
імені Михайла Водного!
Зі святом!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Славетний ювілей святкує сьогодні касир нашого театру 
Віра Семенівна Вальдман! 
Бажаємо нашій ювілярці міцного здоров'я, бадьорості, наснаги, 
посмішок та благополуччя! 
Дорога Віро Семенівно! 
Вітаємо Вас, любимо та пишаємось!!!
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Скучили???

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного 
24 вересня о 22:00 запрошує всіх, хто бажає поринути 
в нічний театрально-закулісний світ!
Інтерактивна екскурсія з елементами шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся» — 
це єдина в Одесі унікальна подорож театром у повній темряві 
при світлі ліхтариків.
Це можливість побачити театр «зсередини», заглянути 
у найтаємніші кутки нічного театрального закулісся!
Інформаційно-емоціональна екскурсія розрахована 
на дорослих людей не молодше 14 років.
Кожна екскурсія — тематична.
Квитки — у касі театру.
Вартість квитків — 300 грн.
Ліхтарики додаються!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Скрипаль на даху», «Маріца», «Дерибасівською...», 
«Біла акація», «За двома зайцями», «Оскар», «Тітка Чарлея» — 
сценографом більшості вистав нашого театру є головний художник театру
заслужений художник України Станіслав Зайцев, інтерв'ю з яким 
ми пропонуємо вам сьогодні подивитися.
І нагадуємо: у Всесвітньому клубі одеситів діє його виставка колажів 
«Подорож кота».
Запрошуємо вас здійснити мандрівку у світ художніх шедеврів 
у супроводі котів!
Де? Вул. Маразліївська, 7.
Коли? Протягом серпня.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні в нашій театральній сім'ї — дві ювілярки!
Вітаємо Світлану Шульгу (артистку оркестру групи альтів) 
та Віолу Букареву (білетера-гардеробника) з днем народження!
Щиро бажаємо вам здоров'я, натхнення, благополуччя і любові!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Житейська мудрість і добрий гумор, 
талановиті артисти і оригінальна сценографія, 
запальна музика і палкі танці ​— все це про виставу 
«Скрипаль на даху»!
Найвідоміший бродвейський мюзикл в Одеському академічному 
театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного — 27 серпня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дитяча студія «Театральная продлёнка» оголошує 
набір дітей з 5 до 15 років в різні вікові групи. 
Прослуховування відбудеться 4 вересня з 14:00 до 18:00 
(службовий вхід до театру). Для прослуховування необхідно 
попередньо зареєструватися за телефоном: 048 722-01-62 
та підготувати на вибір вірш/байку/пісню/ танець. 
Таймінг: не більше 3 хвилин. 
Чекаємо на яскравих і творчих дітей, охочих розвинути свої театральні
та комунікативні здібності!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Маріца» — це відразу кілька любовних історій з інтригами, 
незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором.
Хіба можна відмовити собі у задоволенні спостерігати за перипетіями сюжету,
насолоджуючись чудовою музикою і голосами молодих талановитих артистів? 
Ні! Тому чекаємо на вас 28 серпня о 18:30 на показі оперети 
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Це, таки да, — Одеса!» — скажете ви, виходячи із глядацького залу 
після перегляду мюзиклу Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного «Дерибасівською...» 29 серпня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ура: нові виконавиці ролей Шпринци і Бейлки 
у мюзиклі «Скрипаль на даху»!
Вітаємо з прем'єрою вихованців дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка» 
Діану та Кароліну Логінових, а також їх педагога-хореографа Люсіне Оганнісян!
Бажаємо подальших творчих успіхів та нових яскравих вистав!
Brave!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії 
імені Михайла Водяного представляє у вересні запальні оперети і мюзикли, 
рок-опери і музичні комедії, ювілейний концерт заслуженого артиста України
Володимира Кондратьєва «Хто кого?» та інтерактивну екскурсію 
з елементами шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся».
Запрошуємо вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі театрали!
Відкриваємо серію показів вересневих вистав візитною карткою
нашого театру — оперетою І. Дунаєвського «Біла акація».
1 вересня о 18:30 на вас чекають: Наталія Ткачук, Сергій Федоренко, 
Юліана Ігнатовська, Андрій Мирошниченко, Алеся Перекальчук, 
Владислав Яцентюк, Владислав Бедереу, Аліна Семенова, 
Сергій Тищенко, Володимир Муращенко, Вікторія Фролова, 
Станіслав Ковалевський, Денис Фалюта, Владислав Кутуєв, 
а також хор, балет, оркестр театру. Диригент — Юрій Літовко.
Приходьте!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні виповнюється 40 років як в нашому театрі служить
Катерина Новікова, начальник зміни машинно-декораційного цеху.
Вітаємо, Катерино Іванівно, з трудовим ювілеєм!
Бажаємо Вам насолоджуватися життям, не згасати 
і надихати своїм прикладом наш великий колектив!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Люба Одесо! 
Ти надихаєш, хвилюєш, вражаєш! 
Немає в світі схожого міста, де з'єднались нації, культури, мови, традиції, 
та народилась така кількість талановитих яскравих людей! 
Немає в світі жодного одесита, який не кохає свою Одесу-маму! 

А ходімо з нами Дерибасівською, ходімо поступово, 
щоб насолодитися улюбленим містом! 
З днем народження, Одесо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До дня народження Одеси відбулася розмова на 7 телеканалі,
в якій взяла участь директор-художній керівник театру Олена Редько.
Пропонуємо вашій увазі відеофрагмент цього телевізійного марафону.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Бажаєте справжнього задоволення?
Приходьте 4 вересня о 18:30 на виставу «За двома зайцями» 
в Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!
На вас чекає карусель з музичними цитатами, мовним колоритом,
гумором, яскравими артистичними роботами!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Чудова музика Марка Самойлова, майстерність артистів
і неповторна легкість, з якою вміють ставитися до самих
складних життєвих ситуацій французи — все це ви побачите і почуєте 
5 вересня о 18:30 в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного на виставі «Оскар»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Він, дійсно, — легенда, зірка, сяйва якої нам усім зараз так бракує...
Дякуємо 7 телеканалу за ініціативу, професійність та пронизливий сюжет,
сповнений світлим смутком...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо директора-художнього керівника Олену Редько 
з трудовим ювілеєм — 45 років у нашому театрі!
Цей рік — суцільна магія цифр: 20 (на посаді директора) + 
45 (трудовий стаж в колективі) = 65 (життєвий стаж)! 
Кажуть, жінка, яка має сміливість назвати свій вік, 
здатна на все! Так воно і є! 
Дорога Олено Григорівно, ми бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я, натхнення
та ще багато років бути здатною на все заради театру, який може все!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Хай! (голосом знатної особи)
8 вересня о 18:30 Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного представляє запаморочливу виставу «Тітка Чарлея», 
в якій беруть участь: Денис Фалюта, Лілія Духновська, 
Володимир Муращенко, Вікторія Фролова, Сергій Мільков, 
Алеся Перекальчук, Сергій Федоренко, Ірина Гусак, Олександр Кабаков, 
Сергій Тищенко, а також артисти балету.
Диригент — Володимир Дикий.
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сергій Кузнецов, начальник дільниці 
сценічного устаткування нашого театру, відзначає сьогодні ювілей!
Відмінного механіка вітаємо з днем народження і бажаємо успішного 
усунення будь-яких поломок і якісного ремонту, високої швидкості роботи 
і щедрої подяки за працю, сильних рук і світлого розуму, міцного здоров’я
і великої удачі в житті!
З ювілеєм, Сергію Євгенійовичу!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Післязавтра відбудеться ювілейний концерт Володимира Кондратьєва 
з нагоди присвоєння почесного звання «Заслужений артист України» та 
50-річчя від дня народження, в якому також беруть участь Катерина Мись,
Владислав Бедереу, Ярослав Селедцов, артисти хору і балету театру.
Запрошуємо вас 10 вересня о 18:30 на цей унікальний захід!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, рік тому, 9 жовтня 2020 року, відбулася
прем'єра оперети І. Кальмана «Маріца»!
Всі, хто за 365 днів існування вистави не бачив і не чув цю чудову музику
та голоси наших талановитих артистів, і всі, хто у захваті від 
національних танців, мелодій та характерних типажів, скоріше купуйте 
квитки на це запальне дійство, яке відбудеться 11 вересня о 18:30 
в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Прем'єра — за місяць!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пам'яті Водяного...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ЗМІ — про концерт Володимира Кондратьєва.



В Одесской музкомедии прозвучала пронзительная исповедь Владимира Кондратьева.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Чекаємо на вас 17 вересня о 18:30 в Одеському академічному 
театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного на виставі «Мойсей» 
про великого пророка і звільнення єврейського народу з єгипетського полону.
Барвистість костюмів і декорацій, гра провідних артистів театру, 
яскрава музика, що виконується симфонічним оркестром і рок-групою,
не залишать байдужим жодного.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Ввечері, ввечері, цієї суботи ввечері
тостам і пісням не буде кінця!»

Мюзикл Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного «Ханум» — 
18 вересня о 18:30.
Приходьте!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо начальника столярного цеху Миколу Унтілова з ювілеєм! 
Все, що бачать глядачі на сцені: сходи, ліжка, крісла, стільці, столи, 
складні театральні подіуми — справа рук нашого столярного цеху, 
яким багато років керує наш ювіляр! 
З 1981 року на виробах нашого театрального «тата Карла», 
які зберігають тепло рук Миколи Костянтиновича сиділи, лежали, 
піднімалися вгору і збігали вниз Михайло Водяной, Євгенія Дембська, 
Людмила Сатосова, Валерій Барда-Скляренко, Семен Крупник, 
Юрій Осипов, Микола Завгородній, Володимир Фролов і всі, всі, всі 
інші чудові артисти. Завжди це будо зроблено красиво, вишукано і якісно! 
Так нехай усе в житті Вашому буде красиво, радісно і щасливо! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров’я на довгі роки!
З ювілеєм!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ви — музичні, ліричні, пластичні, комічні?
Чекаємо на вас на конкурсі на заміщення вакантних посад нашого театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Відеоанонс вистав нового тиждня.
Лайк, репост + квиток = плюс п'ять до карми!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
Квитки на найближчу екскурсію «Таємниці нічного закулісся», 
присвячену жовтневій прем'єрі «Дванадцять стільців», продано.
Є ті, хто ще не подорожував за театральними лаштунками
у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків?
Запрошуємо вас 31 жовтня о 22:00!
Каса працює з 12:00 до 19:00, перерва — з 14:30 до 15:30.



Зустрічайте наших нових артистів — талановитих діточок, 
виконуючих 17 вересня ролі маленьких овечок!
Вітаємо з прем'єрою у рок-опері «Мойсей» вихованців дитячої студії 
«Театральная продлёнка» та їх педагога-хореографа Люсіне Оганнісян!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
Гарольд Арлен, Джордж Гершвін, Кол Портер — це лише частина того, 
що ви почуєте… Гангстери, джаз-бенд, мільйонери — а це лише частина того,
що ви побачите на показі зворушливій, драматичній, стильній і динамічній
виставі лауреата театральної премії «Золота маска» Дмитра Бєлова.
Запрошуємо вас 22 вересня о 18:30 на майже американський мюзикл 
«У джазі тільки дівчата»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Крига скресла, як то кажуть 😄

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ласкаво просимо у старовинний родовий замок з його романтикою
і... привидами!
Мюзикл «Кентервільський привид» — 23 вересня о 18:30 
в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного.
У головній ролі — Олександр Владиченко!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В Одесской музкомедии раскроют тайны всех «Двенадцати стульев».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

24 вересня о 18:30 в Одеському академічному театрі 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного — вистава «Летюча миша». 
Оперета названа на честь головної героїні Розалінди, 
яку чоловік не впізнав на балу в костюмі летючої миші 
і закохався в неї без пам'яті. 
Не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нуккі Нортон, Поліцейський, Батько мафії — всіх цих персонажів 
вчора у мюзиклі «У джазі тільки дівчата» зіграв Володимир Муращенко!
Вітаємо з прем'єрою і радіємо за численне поповнення ролей артиста!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Відкриваємо формулу безсмертя разом з Одеським академічним 
театром музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного.
Запрошуємо 25 вересня о 18:30 на мюзикл «Таємниця Макропулоса»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Продаж квитків на виставу «Дванадцять стільців» відкрито!
Зверніть увагу: з сьогоднішнього дня у глядацькому залі розміщення —
з вільним місцем поряд, попереду та позаду!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Всі вистави Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного — про любов.
Переконайтеся в цьому самі 29 вересня о 18:30 
на показі музичної комедії «Брехуха»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Привоз, мерія, пляж, кастинг, весілля, дегустація — 
і все це за дві з половиною години в Одеському академічному театрі
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного на мюзиклі «Дерибасівською...».
Запрошуємо вас 30 вересня о 18:30 на виставу про Одесу
за роздумами М. Жванецького!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Прем'єрні покази «Дванадцяти стільців», вистави для дітей,
екскурсії, мюзикли і оперети — Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного дарує добро і радість!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем’єрою у виставі «Дерибасівською…» Сергія Тищенка!
І виставі, і театру, і місту пощастило з таким Керівником!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А ось і перші предпрем'єрні інтерв'ю з виконавцями головних ролей
вистави «Дванадцять стільців».
Зустрічайте: Денис Фалюта і Андрій Мирошниченко!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Артистка хору Тетяна Желєва відзначає сьогодні трудовий ювілей —
40 років роботи у нашому театрі!
Здоров'я та творчої наснаги на многі літа!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Своїми думками напередодні прем'єри «Дванадцять стільців» 
ділилися режисер-постановник і автор лібрето Володимир Подгородинський 
та диригент-постановник і аранжувальник Юрій Літовко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні святкує свій ювілей начальник 
господарського відділу Лідія Хованова.
Ми із задоволенням вітаємо чарівну жінку, дорогу колегу 
і бажаємо міцного здоров'я, гарного настрою та багато сонячних теплих днів
у колі друзів і рідних! 
З ювілеєм, Лідіє Миколаївно!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Телеканали — про прем'єру вистави «Дванадцять стільців».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ура!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Нагадуємо, що ми — за безконтактний продаж і контроль квитків, 
дистанцію 1,5 м, масковий режим, регулярне миття рук, 
шахове розміщення у глядацькому залі (два через два).
Приходьте у театр, насолоджуйтесь мистецтвом і бережіть себе!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З ПРЕМ'ЄРОЮ!!!



Фото: Сергій Анікін.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Приємна гаряча новина!
Сьогодні асистент по роботі з дітьми в нашій прем'єрній виставі 
«12 стільців» Люсіне Волошина стала мамою чудового хлопчика! 
Вітаємо з поповненням родину артистів балету нашого театру 
Люсіне та Олександра Волошиних!
Бажаємо міцного здоров'я Люсіне та малюку, а молодому татусю — 
вдалої прем'єри!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ВСІХ З ПРЕМ'ЄРОЮ!!!
УРА!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«12 стульев» в Одесской музкомедии: мистика трагического фарса.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дочекалися-таки!
Музична комедія «За двома зайцями» — 14 жовтня о 18:30 
в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У цю п'ятницю о 18:30 чекаємо на вас в 
Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
на мюзиклі «Скрипаль на даху»!
Лехайм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Со мной станцует танго венский стул»: 
в Одесской музкомедии – премьера мюзикла «12 стульев».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

О-ля-ля!
16 жовтня о 18:30 в Одеському академічному театрі
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного відбудеться мюзикл «Оскар»!
Не пропустіть!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У неділю о 18:30 в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного відбудеться оперета «Маріца»!
Ми з радістю чекаємо на вас і наголошуємо: відвідуйте театр безпечно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі сюжет Владлени Гроздової 
про прем'єру вистави «12 стільців».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі, увага!
Про графік роботи театру під час «червоного» карантину.

----------


## Amalia

Почему нельзя вернуть деньги за билеты, раз спектакль не состоится? Почему тогда при продаже билетов не предупреждали, что в случае карантина не вернут? Странный подход.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Почему нельзя вернуть деньги за билеты, раз спектакль не состоится? Почему тогда при продаже билетов не предупреждали, что в случае карантина не вернут? Странный подход.


 Вистави відбудуться, тому і гроші не повертають.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Трудовий ювілей святкує сьогодні артистка оркестру театру
Наталія Костанді — 40 років роботи!
Бажаємо міцного здоров’я, щирих посмішок навколо, 
нехай завжди буде гарний настрій і у всіх справах супроводжує успіх!
Зичимо всіляких гараздів та здійснення мрій, 
дорога Наталіє Костянтинівно!



Фото: Олена Ксенофонтова.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Слідкуйте за новинами, шановні глядачі!
Долучайтесь до наших онлайн-трансляцій 5, 12, 19 і 26 листопада о 20:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У ці непрості часи ми намагаємося скрасити ваше і наше життя, 
тому запрошуємо всіх 5 листопада о 20:00 на пряму онлайн-трасляцію 
мюзиклу «Хелло, Доллі!» з наступним складом виконавців: Ольга Оганезова,
Станіслав Ковалевський, Ірина Ковальська, Володимир Кондратьєв, 
Алеся Перекальчук, Андрій Мирошниченко, Вікторія Подольна, Руслан Рудний,
Лариса Борисенко, Євген Косовський, Сергій Богаченко, Ярослав Донцов, 
Сергій Тищенко + хор, балет і оркестр театру. Диригент — Володимир Дикий.
Заохочуємо активно репостити, лайкати та коментувати!
До спільного перегляду на facebook-сторінці чи youtube-каналі театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі, зустрічаймося 12 листопада о 20:00 
для спільного перегляду онлайн-вистави на facebook-сторінці 
чи youtube-каналі театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Запрошуємо всіх у п'ятницю о 20:00 до екранів на онлайн-показ 
яскравої і музичної оперети І. Кальмана «Фіалка Монмартру»!
Грають: Алеся Перекальчук, Лілія Духновська, Олександр Владиченко, 
Олександр Прокопович, Сергій Федоренко, Ауріка Ахметова, 
Андрій Мирошниченко, Тимофій Криницький, Денис Фалюта, Сергій Богаченко, 
Ігор Ковальчук, а також артисти хору, балету і оркестру театру. 
Диригент — Вадим Перевозніков.
Пряма трансляція відбудеться на facebook-сторінці та youtube-каналі театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театрали, 19 листопада о 20:00 — наша наступна зустріч!
Підписуйтесь на facebook-сторінку чи youtube-канал театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Онлайн-театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного представляє:
Ірина Ковальська, Володимир Кондратьєв, Віталій Платов, Наталія Кущенко, 
Микола Завгородній, Сергій Богаченко, Сергій Мільков, Тимофій Криницький, 
Юрій Невгамонний, Павло Коломійчук, хор, балет і оркестр театру 
під керівництвом диригента Вадима Перевознікова — у мюзиклі 
Кола Портера «Цілуй меня, Кет!».
Пряма онлайн-трансляція вистави відбудеться на facebook-сторінці 
та youtube-каналі театру 19 листопада о 20:00.
До п’ятниці, шановні глядачі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В наш час похід у театр можна вважати
додатковою емоційною «вакциною»!
Якщо ви вже вакцинувалися, перехворіли або бажаєте 
зробити у фойє театру експрес-тест, 
запрошуємо на довгоочікувані вистави:
• 26 листопада о 18:30 — «У джазі тільки дівчата» 
(перенос з 20 жовтня);
• 27 листопада о 18:30 — «Дванадцять стільців» 
(перенос з 23 жовтня і 27 листопада).
Купуйте квитки на сайті чи у касі театру щодня з 12:00 до 18:00, 
перерва — з 14:30 до 15:30 (раніше придбані квитки дійсні на нові дати).
Дати переносів інших вистав театру будуть опубліковані додатково.
Ходіть у театр і будьте здорові!
Всі подробиці щодо умов відвідування театру дивіться тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Черговий ювілей в нашій театральній сім'ї — 
80-й день народження святкує сьогодні сантехнік Валерій Сабельніков!
Валерію Миколайовичу, бажаємо міцного здоров’я, 
справних інструментів, легкої роботи, поваги, 
щирої вдячності за великий труд, сімейного благополуччя та достатку!
Вітаємо Вас!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

10 років джазу, гумору і аншлагів!
В ці дні рівно 10 років тому Одеса вперше побачила «У джазі тільки дівчата» —
авторську версію і постановку відомого режисера лауреата 
театральної премії «Золота маска» Дмитра Бєлова.
Протягом десятиліття ми стежили за глядацькими посмішками, оплесками 
і звітами, які свідчили про те, що ця вистава — справжній діамант 
у нашому репертуарі. Ми згодні і запрошуємо всіх у п’ятницю о 18:30
на ювілейний показ майже американського мюзиклу та нагадуємо: 
квитки, придбані на 20 жовтня, дійсні на 26 листопада.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А також сьогодні ми вітаємо з ювілеєм прекрасну жінку, 
що підтримує чистоту і порядок нашої установи, Віру Мирзу!
Бажаємо здоров’я, сімейного благополуччя і бажаного достатку. 
Нехай вас оточує порядок, щирість, краса та людська доброта. 
З днем народження, Віро Миколаївно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Купуйте квитки на прем'єрний мюзикл «Дванадцять стільців» за посиланням.
Чекаємо на вас 27 листопада о 18:30!
P. S. Квитки, придбані на 23 жовтня, дійсні на суботній показ.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Ми з 26 листопада працюємо очно, тому всі онлайн-трансляції вистав 
відкладаємо на невизначений час.
А ви дивіться інтерв’ю з Оленою Редько про наше чергове відкриття, 
графік і умови відвідування театру, а також плануйте 
культурний відпочинок у грудні, репертуар на muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

10 років тому Одеса вперше побачила «У джазі тільки дівчата» —
авторську версію і постановку відомого режисера 
лауреата театральної премії «Золота маска» Дмитра Бєлова.
Запрошуємо всіх у п’ятницю на ювілейний показ майже американського мюзиклу
та нагадуємо: квитки, придбані на 20 жовтня, дійсні на 26 листопада о 18:30.
У ролях: Ольга Оганезова, Ірина Ковальська, 
Андрій Мирошниченко, Олександр Кабаков, Сергій Мільков, 
Олександр Кургускін, Олексій Коннов, Володимир Муращенко, 
Ярослав Селедцов, Ігор Сиротенко, Євген Шияновський, 
хор, балет і оркестр театру.
Диригент — Володимир Дикий.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Запрошуємо на прем'єрний мюзикл «Дванадцять стільців» 
з наступним складом артистів: Сергій Мільков, Вікторія Березіна, 
Володимир Фролов, Аліна Семенова, Володимир Кондратьєв, 
Ірина Ковальська, Тимофій Криницький, Алеся Перекальчук, 
Олександр Кабаков, Інна Кулікова, Сергій Тищенко, Владислав Кутуєв, 
Олександр Владиченко, Ярослав Селедцов, Олексій Коннов, 
Микола Гож, Євген Шияновський, а також хор, балет і оркестр театру.
Диригент — Юрій Літовко.
Чекаємо на вас 27 листопада о 18:30!
P. S. Квитки, придбані на 23 жовтня, дійсні на суботній показ.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ми повернулися!
Артисти — на сцені, глядачі — у залі, квитки — на сайті muzkomediya.com
Грудень, зустрічай!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали, увага!
У грудні Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії
імені Михайла Водяного запрошує усіх вакцинованих і невакцинованих
на улюблені оперети, мюзикли і вистави для дітей.
Всі подробиці щодо умов відвідування театру дивіться тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Память — жива, память зовет…
Музыка в мире живет,
И никогда не умрет, 
Если бессмертна любовь!»

Наша любов та пам'ять вічні! 
Сьогодні — 95-й день народження народної артистки України, 
улюблениці публіки, прими нашого театру, зірки оперети
Людмили Сатосової. 
Публікуємо відеофрагмент програми «Призначається побачення» 1982 року: 
Людмила Сатосова і Юрій Осипов — дует Ірини та Палі Рача 
з оперети Імре Кальмана «Король скрипалей».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Запрошуємо вас на першу виставу останнього місяця цього року —
мюзикл за роздумами Михайла Жванецького «Дерибасівською...»!
3 грудня о 18:30 на вас: Юліана Ігнатовська, Володимир Кондратьєв, 
Вікторія Подольна, Сергій Мільков, Лілія Духновська, Віталій Платов, 
Ірина Візіренко, Тимофій Криницький, Наталія Кущенко, Сергій Тищенко,
Катерина Мись, Олександр Кургускін, Вікторія Березіна, Ярослав Селедцов,
Владислав Кутуєв, Сергій Богаченко, Владислав Бедереу, 
Володимир Муращенко, Ігор Сиротенко, хор, балет і оркестр театру, 
диригент — Юрій Літовко. 
Це, таки да, — Одеса! 

Увага!
Квитки, придбані на 22 жовтня, дійсні на даний показ.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні наші друзі-фотографи! 
Запрошуємо вас та всіх, хто займається фотографуванням непрофесійно, 
до участі в Міжнародному конкурсі «Театр — у фотооб'єктиві»!
У березні 2022 року ми будемо святкувати 75-річчя від дня народження,
тому цьогоріч у фотооб'єктиві — саме наш театр.
Приєднуйтеся до участі!
Всі подробиці —тут. 



Фото: Юлія Рубинська.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Феноменальний джентльмен і всі його друзі та недруги 
чекають на вас у неділю, 5 грудня, на музичній комедії 
за Михайлом Старицьким «За двома зайцями»!
Увага: початок вистави о 16:00!
До зустрічі у безпечному Одеському академічному театрі 
музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

9 грудня о 18:30 на вас чекають яскрава акторська гра, 
дотепні ходи, режисерські знахідки, прекрасна музика і... 
захоплюючий сюжет. 
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
запрошує на виставу «Дванадцять стільців»!
Важливо: квитки, придбані на 5 і 18 листопада, 
дійсні на показ у четвер.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо наших талановитих художників театру зі святом! 
Бажаємо творчого натхнення і нових яскравих робіт!
Хай світло завжди прикрашає ваші картини та викликає 
в наших серцях спалах захоплення!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Міжнародний день хору святкує сьогодні, 8 грудня, весь світ.
Нам є кого привітати! Шановні артисти нашого хору на чолі 
з головним хормейстером Сергієм Савенком! 
Ми вас вітаємо, бажаємо нових яскравих робіт в репертуарі театру, 
звучіть завжди, звучіть скрізь, даруйте задоволення нашим глядачам!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

I Wanna Be Loved By You, Diamonds Are a Girl's Best Friend, 
When You're Smiling і ще море справжніх хітів почуєте ви 11 грудня о 18:30 
в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
на майже американському мюзиклі «У джазі тільки дівчата».
Уперед в  ̶М̶а̶й̶я̶м̶і̶ Музкомедію назустріч долі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Сьогодні о 17:10 — програма «Ми» з Олександром Федоренком. 
У гостях будуть Кіса і Ося — народний артист України Володимир Фролов 
та заслужений артист України Сергій Мільков.
До зустрічі у прямому ефірі на Медіа-Інформ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм, а також із присвоєнням почесного звання 
«Герой України» видатного українського композитора, 
народного артиста України Ігора Поклада!
Наша творча співпраця почалася ще з Вашої музики до музичної комедії 
«Друге весілля в Малиновці» за участі Михайла Водяного. 
Зараз наш репертуар прикрашає одна з найулюбленіших вистав 
«Ніч перед Різдвом», чарівна музика якої постійно лунає у кожного,
хто лише раз іі почув! Бо в неї — вся співучість і щирість української душі! 
Шановний Ігорю Дмитровичу!
Прийміть наші щирі вітання, побажання міцного здоров'я 
та творчого натхнення на довгі роки!
Пишаємось! З ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі інтерв'ю з Володимиром Фроловим
і Сергієм Мільковим про мюзикл «12 стільців» і запрошуємо 
на наступні покази вистави 16 і 28 січня!
Квитки — скоро у продажу на muzkomediya.com
Дякуємо Олександру Федоренку за ефір!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, увага, увага!
Запрошуємо всіх, хто бажає поринути в 
нічний театрально-закулісний світ!
Шановні друзі, це саме те, що вам потрібно!
Інтерактивна, цікава, видовищна екскурсія-шоу, 
екскурсія-маскарад, екскурсія-свято!
24 і 29 грудня о 22:00 в Одеському академічному театрі 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного.

Це єдина в Одесі унікальна подорож театром у повній темряві 
при світлі ліхтариків. 
Це можливість побачити театр «зсередини», 
заглянути у найтаємніші кутки нічного театрального закулісся! 
Інформаційно-емоціональна екскурсія розрахована 
на дорослих людей не молодше 14 років.
Квитки — у касі театру. 
Вартість квитків — 400 грн.
Ліхтарики додаються!

----------


## LadyStyle

С какого возраста нужно покупать билет ребенку?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> С какого возраста нужно покупать билет ребенку?


 З 5 років.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
З радістю запрошуємо вас 17 грудня о 18:30
на довгоочікуваний мюзикл «Без вини винні».
На вас чекають чутливий вокаліз, 
різноманітні танці, яскраві костюми і декорації…
У ролі Шмаги — народний артист України Володимир Фролов.
До зустрічі в Одеському академічному театрі 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні виконується 40 років трудової діяльності в театрі 
начальнику столярного цеху Миколі Унтілову!
Миколо Костянтиновичу, бажаємо успіхів у подальшій професійній діяльності,
сімейного затишку, добробуту, міцного здоров’я та гарного настрою!
Вітаємо Вас з трудовим ювілеєм!
Ура!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує всіх в суботу о 18:30 на оперету І. Кальмана «Маріца»!
Ви побачите відразу кілька любовних історій з інтригами, 
незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором. 
Хіба можна відмовити собі в задоволенні спостерігати за перипетіями сюжету,
насолоджуючись чудовою музикою і чудовими голосами 
молодих талановитих артистів?!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зоряний склад артистів, приголомшлива музика І. Дунаєвського 
і п'янкий аромат білої акації — все це чекає на глядачів 19 грудня о 16:00
в Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
на легендарній опереті «Біла акація»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
Сьогодні у нас — незвичайний вечір. 
По-перше, сьогодні відбудеться відновлення мюзиклу «Без вини винні»
за однойменною п'єсою О. Островського, прем’єра якого відбулася
у червні 2019 року. Тоді роль артиста Шмаги яскраво зіграв 
народний артист України Микола Завгородній. 
Це була одна з останніх яскравих ролей Миколи Володимировича... 
А яка роль в його виконанні буде не яскравою?! 
По-друге, пройшло вже півроку, як цього легендарного артиста нема з нами...
Тому сьогодні це відновлення ми присвячуємо світлій пам’яті 
Миколи Завгороднього, якого ми всі дуже любимо, сумуємо, якого 
так всім нам не вистачає.
Сьогодні вперше в цій ролі вийде на сцену його багаторічний колега, 
товариш, народний артист України Володимир Фролов.



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з блискучою прем’єрою у виставі «Без вини винні» 
народного артиста України Володимира Фролова, який сьогодні зіграв
артиста провінціального театру Шмагу!
Дякуємо за приємні емоції!
Запрошуємо всіх на виставу у новому році,
показ відбудеться 29 січня о 18:30!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні святкує день народження перша виконавиця гімну Одеси,
заслужена артистка України Ідалія Іванова. 
Вітаємо Ідалію Валеріївну, бажаємо міцного здоров’я, бадьорості, 
гарного настрою та натхнення для життя! 
Публікуємо фрагмент програми «Про головне» зі спогадами Ідалії Іванової.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали, увага!
У грудні Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного
запрошує усіх вакцинованих і невакцинованих на 
улюблені оперети, мюзикли і вистави для дітей.
Купуйте квитки у касі театру з 12:00 до 18:00, діє програма «єПідтримка»!
Всі подробиці щодо умов відвідування театру дивіться тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Гей, пани і панночки!
А ви готові поринути в чарівний світ української зимової ночі?
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує вас на справжній святковий мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом»!
Всі, хто не встиг на грудневі покази вистави, 
купуйте квитки на 5, 6 та 13 січня.
P. S. І користуйтеся карткою «єПідтримка»!
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі наші глядачі, діточки і дорослі!
Запрошуємо вас на мюзикл за О. Генрі «Вождь червоношкірих»!
Серія показів цієї вистави для всієї родини розпочнеться 24 грудня об 11:00, 
тому не зволікайте, заходьте на muzkomediya.com, купуйте квитки, 
користуйтеся карткою «єПідтримка», і будуть вам ГРОЗИ РІВНИН!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

День 23 грудня для нашого театру — завжди особливий: 
день народження короля оперети Михайла Водяного.
Сьогодні ми згадуємо великого майстра, його яскраві ролі, неймовірну харизму
і шалену любов глядачів та пишаємось тим, що театр носить ім’я 
легендарного артиста, який перший в жанрі оперети став
народним артистом СРСР.
У 1973 році на нашій сцені з’явилась вистава на музику Гії Канчелі, 
яку здійснив Матвій Ошеровський, «Витівки Хануми». 
Роль князя Вано Пантіашвілі виконував тоді Михайло Водяной! 
Через багато років на нашій сцені з’явилась нова «Ханум», 
також на музику Гії Канчелі у постановці Дмитра Бєлова.
Запрошуємо сьогодні о 18:30 до нас у театр подивитися мюзикл «Ханум»,
згадати Михайла Водяного та відчути наступність поколінь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

За традицією ранок 23 грудня почався 
з покладання квітів до могили Михайла Водяного на
II Християнському кладовищі. Директор-художній керівник театру
Олена Редько зазначила, що театр, який є сьогодні, який люблять глядачі 
й усі ми, заклав особисто Михайло Водяной. А ми намагаємось 
гідно продовжувати славні театральні традиції. 
Артисти висловили свою подяку Майстру та поділилися спогадами...

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Вождь червоношкірих» 
Володимира Муращенка, який сьогодні блискуче зіграв роль Білла Дрісколла!
Бажаємо ще більше професійних успіхів та здійснення мрій!
Запрошуємо малеч та їх батьків на мюзикл 26, 27, 29 грудня, 
а також 5 і 9 січня!
Початок показів об 11:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні наші глядачі!
Ви маєте можливість купити квитки на січневі вистави нашого театру
за допомогою картки «єПідтримка».
Зберігайте і розповсюджуйте репертуар, чекаємо на вас щодня!
Всі подробиці щодо умов відвідування театру дивіться тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Каса працює 31 грудня з 11:00 до 16:00, а 1 січня — з 13:00 до 16:00.
Купуйте квитки онлайн на muzkomediya.com і не забувайте про 
державну програму «єПідтримка», яка діє в нашому театрі.

----------


## Шаки

Что "Вождь краснокожих", что "Чиполлино" просто невероятно прекрасные спектакли для деток.
Спасибо вам за подаренные волшебные эмоции взрослым и детям.
Очень ярко, очень музыкально и очень талантливо.
Успехов вам и с наступающим Новым годом.
Будем ждать новые детские спектакли.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дякуємо вихованцям дитячої студії «Театральная продлёнка» 
та їх керівнику Вікторії Березіній за позитивний початок останнього дня 2021 року! 
Дивіться відеовітання, насолоджуйтесь атмосферою і будьте щасливі!

----------


## tais12

> Шановні глядачі!
> Каса працює 31 грудня з 11:00 до 16:00, а 1 січня — з 13:00 до 16:00.
> Купуйте квитки онлайн на muzkomediya.com і не забувайте про 
> державну програму «єПідтримка», яка діє в нашому театрі.


 С Наступающим! А как этой пидтримкой рассчитываться? В интернете? Или в кассах номер карты называть?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З Новим роком, любі театрали!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З сумом повідомляємо, що сьогодні пішла з життя 
головний адміністратор нашого театру Віра Погорелова. 
Більше 40 років Віра Дмитрівна працювала у театрі. Гарний організатор,
багаторічний заступник голови профспілки, людина, яка була віддана
театру до останнього свого часу…
Висловлюємо глибоке співчуття родині, колегам, друзям 
у зв’язку з важкою втратою. 
Про час прощання буде повідомлено додатково. 
Світла пам’ять Вам, дорога наша Віро Дмитрівно…

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> С Наступающим! А как этой пидтримкой рассчитываться? В интернете? Или в кассах номер карты называть?


 Онлайн чи картою через термінал.

----------


## LadyStyle

Очень понравился спектакль "Чиполлино", получили массу удовольствия! Прекрасные костюмы, детки молодцы, взрослые очень профессионально играли!! Спасибо! Рекомендуем от души!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі всіх нових виконавців!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дивіться програму Владлени Гроздової про найсвятковіший мюзикл
нашого театру «Ніч перед Різдвом» і приходьте 5, 6 і 13 січня о 18:30.
Чудеса чекають!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З сумом повідомляємо, що пішов з життя колишній соліст 
нашого театру Володимир Чебаненко. 
З 1972 по 2005 роки працював на сцені театру, створив багато ролей, 
його пам‘ятають та люблять глядачі. 
Висловлюємо глибокі співчуття родині, колегам Володимира Петровича
та повідомляємо, що прощання відбудеться 7 січня о 10:00 
на Західному кладовищі.
Світла пам’ять…

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
7 січня каса працює з 12:00 до 17:00.
Купуйте квитки онлайн на muzkomediya.com і не забувайте 
про державну програму «єПідтримка», яка діє в нашому театрі.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У зв’язку з хворобою диригента 15 січня о 18:30 замість вистави 
«За двома зайцями» відбудеться вистава «Тітка Чарлея».
Квитки — дійсні.



У зв’язку з хворобою диригента 16 січня о 18:30 замість вистави
«Дванадцять стільців» відбудеться остання в цьому сезоні вистава 
«Ніч перед Різдвом».
Квитки — дійсні.
Подовжте собі новорічні задоволення!



Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм інженера служби художнього світла
Валентину Гриневич!
Валентино Харитонівно, нехай доля обдаровує Вас любов’ю рідних,
друзів та колег, міцним здоров'ям і довголіттям!
З днем народження!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні підписники!
Якщо ви вперше/вчергове бажаєте поринути в нічний театрально-закулісний світ,
то ми з радістю запрошуємо вас на єдину в Одесі унікальну подорож театром 
у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків. 
28 січня о 22:00 Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії 
імені Михайла Водяного представляє інтерактивну екскурсію
з елементами шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся»!

Залишки квитків — у касі театру.

Перевіряємо сертифікати/довідки/тести.
Надаємо ліхтарики.
Даруємо емоції.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В КУ «Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного»
потрібна медсестра.
Подробиці за телефоном: +38 048 725-01-80.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У зв’язку з хворобою артистів 22 січня о 18:30 замість вистави «Ханум»
відбудеться вистава «Тітка Чарлея».
Квитки — дійсні.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні — день народження бухгалтера театру Валентини Давидової.
Валентино Іванівно, бажаємо Вам, щоб діти поважали, щоб онуки обожнювали, 
щоб знайомі шанували, щоб життя тривало в ритмі благополуччя і щастя. 
Нехай на Вашому столітті буде ще багато перемог та удач, 
радісних звершень і успіхів!
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Чекаємо вас на останніх виставах січня!
І репертуар лютого — вже на muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Щиро вітаємо солістку театра Наталію Ткачук 
з присвоєнням звання «Заслужений артист України»!
Бажаємо подальших успіхів, натхнення, яскравих ролей
на задоволення глядачів!!! 
Ура!!!

----------


## СтасюлЯ

> Шановні підписники!
> Якщо ви вперше/вчергове бажаєте поринути в нічний театрально-закулісний світ,
> то ми з радістю запрошуємо вас на єдину в Одесі унікальну подорож театром 
> у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків. 
> 28 січня о 22:00 Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії 
> імені Михайла Водяного представляє інтерактивну екскурсію
> з елементами шоу «Таємниці нічного закулісся»!
> 
> Залишки квитків — у касі театру.
> ...


 Были вчера на этом мероприятии.  Море впечатлений.  
Спасибо коллективу за работу.  По театру лазили до 12.30 ночи.
Всем буду советовать.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Сільва» Володимира Муращенка!
Ваш Князь Воляпюк був неперевершеним!
Дякуємо!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У зв’язку з хворобою працівників театру вистави «Летюча миша»
і «Таємниця Макропулоса», які мали відбутися 4 і 5 лютого, скасовуються.
Квитки залишаються дійсними на наступні покази.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі глядачі!
Представляємо вам репертуар лютого і нагадуємо про програму «єПідтримка».
А також не забувайте про умови відвідування театру.
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

30 років в нашому театрі працює інженер зв’язку Василь Безнощенко.
Василь Павлович налаштовує не тільки телефонні пристрої, а й все, 
з чим звертаються до нього колеги: ліхтарики, плеєри, гучномовці  :smileflag: 
Вітаємо Вас і бажаємо завжди залишатися відмінним майстром 
та найщасливішою людиною!
З трудовим ювілеєм!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо заслужену артистку України Вікторію Подольну, 
яка сьогодні відзначає трудовий ювілей — 30 років роботи в нашому театрі.
Нехай переслідує успіх, звучать оплески та втілюються задуми і мрії!
З ювілеєм!!!



Шановні глядачі!
У зв’язку з хворобою артиста 10 лютого о 18:30 замість
вистави «Дерибасівською...» відбудеться вистава «Брехуха».
Квитки — дійсні.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Зустрічайте за місяць у приміщенні Одеського цирку — 
оперета Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
«Принцеса цирку»!
Пропонуємо разом з нами рахувати дні до першої прем'єри 2022 року 
і слідкувати за сторіс з творчих цехів та репетиційних залів.
Квитки — скоро на muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Трагедія Кіси Вороб’янінова.
Пропонуємо вашій увазі рецензію Юлії Щукіної, кореспондента газети «День», 
і запрошуємо 11 і 24 лютого о 18:30 на виставу «12 стільців»!
Квитки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Запрошуємо  вас на наступні лютневі покази вистав, афіша — на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Наші любі глядачі!
За тиждень — День святого Валентина, на честь якого ми запрошуємо 
всіх закоханих і незакоханих подивитися майже американський мюзикл
«У джазі тільки дівчата»!
13 лютого о 16:00 любов буде тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо нашу віолончелістку Ірину Путятіну з ювілеєм!
Ірино Василівно, нехай краса музики додає наснаги
на нові мистецькі перемоги!
Ура!!!



Сьогодні в нашому колективі є ще одна ювілярка —
майстер з прання Олена Коваленко!
Від усього серця вітаємо справжню стильну пані з днем народження 
та бажаємо нескінченного потоку енергії, бадьорості духу 
і багато радості в душі!
З ювілеєм, Олено Анатоліївно!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні жінки!
Шановні чоловіки!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
пропонує вам напередодні Дня святого Валентина відвідати унікальний івент,
присвячений святу всіх закоханих.
11 лютого о 22:00 приходьте у наш ТЕПЛИЙ, але ТЕМНИЙ, театр
на екскурсію «Таємниці нічного закулісся», і ми подаруємо вам 
незабутні емоції, обіцяємо!

Не забувайте взяти із собою ковід-сертифікати/тести/довідки, 
а квитки купуйте у касі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Блекс, да и только!
Рецензію Інни Іщук на виставу «Дванадцять стільців» читайте тут.
А після цього купуйте квитки і приходьте на наш містичний трагіфарс!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Відкрито продаж квитків на «Принцесу цирку»! 
Нова вистава Одеського театру музкомедії поєднує в собі чарівні мелодії,
хитросплетіння інтриг, вир почуттів і неповторне відчуття свята, 
яке приносить цирк. Тож, запрошуємо вас 4 і 10 березня о 18:30 
у приміщення Одеського цирку (!) на прем'єрні покази оперети
І. Кальмана «Принцеса цирку»!
Квитки тут: bit.ly/3LsusPd

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі! 
Вітаємо усіх зі святом! 
Нехай в нашому житті буде більше любові, радості та взаєморозуміння! 
Кохайте один одного і будьте щасливі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні виконується 100 років від дня народження 
народної артистки України, солістки нашого театру, музи і дружини 
Михайла Водяного Маргарити Дьоміної. 
Талановита акторка, інтелігентна людина, чарівна й мудра жінка 
Маргарита Іванівна прослужила в нашому театрі з перших років 
його створення до 1999 року, коли пішла з життя. 
Багато яскравих ролей, творчих зустрічей, концертів згадують 
і досі захоплені її талантом глядачі. 
Пропонуємо передивитись фрагмент з вистави «Бал на честь короля»
та насолодитись вишуканим талантом Маргарити Дьоміної.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Всім шанувальникам нашого театру пропонуємо подивитися
програму «Гість у студії», де заслужена артистка України Наталія Ткачук 
розповіла про свою роботу в театрі, про підготовку до прем'єри вистави 
«Принцеса цирку» та участь у європейських театральних постановках.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Смел и дерзок мой трюк»: премьера Театра музкомедии — на арене Одесского цирка.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
вітає всіх з Днем єднання і долучається до челенджу #UAразом!
Гімн України та Молитву за Україну виконують артисти хору театру, 
хормейстер — головний хормейстер театру Сергій Савенко.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Запрошуємо всіх прихильників нашого театру, зокрема
прихильників таланту Сергія Мількова, на виставу «Дванадцять стільців», 
яка відбудеться 24 лютого о 18:30!
За тиждень наш заслужений артист України святкує 50-річний ювілей, 
а отже, на вас чекає особливий святковий вечір!
Готуйте долоні, квіти і подарунки, а квитки обирайте тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Неймовірні пригоди доктора медичних наук, 
заслуженого лікаря України Миколи Голубятникова 
за лаштунками нашого театру в ефірі програми «Не в своїй тарілці»! 
Пишаємось знайомством, захоплюємося витримкою 
і почуттям гумору нашого героя! 
А ви завжди почуваєтесь в своїй тарілці?!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ПРЕМ'ЄРА! ПРЕМ'ЄРА! ПРЕМ'ЄРА!
За два тижні у приміщенні Одеського цирку на Коблевській, 25 
на одеситів і гостей міста чекає нова оперета 
Одеського театру музкомедії «Принцеса цирку»!
Квитки на 4 та 10 березня купуйте за посиланням.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні — Всесвітній день екскурсоводу!
Ми з радістю вітаємо колег з музеїв Одеси, туристичних гідів, 
з якими було створено багато цікавих проектів, зокрема
автора програми «Де йдемо?!» Євгена Гринкевича, і, звісно, 
керівника відділу реклами і зв'язків з громадськістю нашого театру Тетяну Орел,
ведучу унікальної екскурсії в Театрі музкомедії «Таємниці нічного закулісся»!
Бажаємо вам нескінченного драйву, креативу, амбіцій та досягнень! 
Користуючись нагодою, запрошуємо всіх 12 березня о 22:00
поринути в наш нічний театрально-закулісний світ!
Квитки — у касі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Триває спеціальний конкурс у рамках проекту Theatre Exposed, 
присвячений ювілею нашого театру.
За результатами голосування експертів ми зробили лонг-лист фоторобіт.
Отже, відкриваємо до 1 березня глядацьке голосування за допомогою лайків.
Долучайтеся і обирайте найкращі фото!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі програму «Ми з Олександром Федоренком»,
присвячену новій опереті нашого театру «Принцеса цирку».
Гості студії: лауреати міжнародних конкурсів вокалістів 
Лілія Духновська, Ірина Візіренко і Ярослав Селедцов.
Прем'єрні покази відбудуться 4 і 10 березня о 18:30 у приміщенні 
Одеського цирку на Коблевській, 25.
Чекаємо на вас, шановні друзі!
Квитки.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з 50-річчям з дня народження
заслуженого артиста України Сергія Мількова!!!
Майже 25 років служить в нашому театрі Сергій Віталійович, 
який створив галерею сценічних образів, у кожному з яких він зумів
знайти індивідуальні колоритні штрихи, 
наповнити образи своїх персонажів добрим гумором.
Бажаємо здоров’я та творчого довголіття!
А вас, любі театрали, запрошуємо завтра о 18:30 на бенефіс артиста —
виставу «Дванадцять стільців».



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі, шановні глядачі! 
Повідомляємо вас, що у зв’язку з обставинами, які склалися, 
вистава «12 стільців», яка мала відбутися сьогодні, скасована. 
Про нашу роботу надалі буде повідомлено додатково! 
Зберігаємо спокій, тримаємось!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
Сьогодні пішов з життя колишній директор нашого театру 
заслужений працівник культури України Едуард Римашевський.
Висловлюємо глибокі співчуття родині, колегам і друзям 
Едуарда Володимировича.
Світла пам’ять!
Про дату, час і місце прощання буде повідомлено додатково.


фото по

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Театр відновлює свою роботу та запрошує 18 червня о 16:00 
у глядацький зал на концерт «Наша сила — наша пісня» 
за участю солістів і артистів хору, балету та оркестру.
Квитки можна придбати у касі театру (50–200 грн.), 
яка працює з 14 червня щоденно з 12:00 до 17:00.
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів
на випадок повітряної тривоги.
Разом — до Перемоги!
До зустрічі у театрі!

----------


## СтасюлЯ

А подскажите, есть билеты на "Принцесса цирка". В марте должны были идти.  Когда и где теперь?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> А подскажите, есть билеты на "Принцесса цирка". В марте должны были идти.  Когда и где теперь?


 Добрий день!
Ще невідомо, слідкуйте за новинами

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі! 
Запрошуємо вас на екскурсію-зустріч, екскурсію-розмову 
про найголовніше — кохання! 
Очікуємо вас із хвилюванням і радістю 24 червня о 18:00. 
При собі мати бажання жити, перемагати, кохати!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Важлива інформація!
Просимо ознайомитися тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі друзі!
Запрошуємо вас на унікальний захід!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
Театр працює та запрошує 26 червня о 16:00 у глядацький зал 
на концерт «Наша сила — наша пісня» за участю солістів 
і артистів хору, балету та оркестру.
Квитки можна придбати у касі театру (50–200 грн.), 
яка працює щоденно з 12:00 до 17:00.
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів 
на випадок повітряної тривоги.
Разом — до Перемоги!
До зустрічі у театрі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі! 
Сьогодні відбувся заключний концерт 75-го ювілейного сезону. 
На жаль, війна завадила нам відсвяткувати ювілей, 
але ми це обов’язково зробимо одразу після Перемоги! 
Тож, слідкуйте за анонсами! 
Вже наприкінці липня – початку серпня театр знов почне працювати, 
і ми дуже вдячні за цю можливість нашим героїчним захисникам — 
бійцям ЗСУ та тероборони Одеси!
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
З нагоди відкриття 76-го театрального сезону 
запрошуємо на серпневі заходи:
• 7 і 20 серпня о 16:00 — концерт за участю 
солістів і артистів хору, балету та оркестру 
«Наша сила — наша пісня»;
• 13, 14 і 21 серпня о 16:00 — музична комедія на 2 дії
за М. Старицьким «За двома зайцями».
Квитки — на muzkomediya.com

Увага!
Умови відвідування театру у період воєнного стану — тут.
Вистави і концерти виконуються українською мовою
та без використання фонограми.

Разом — до Перемоги!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесити, гості міста, увага!
За тиждень Одеський театр музкомедії відкриває 76-й сезон 
і запрошує вас на серпневі заходи! Квитки та умови відвідування 
концертів і вистав — на muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Адміністрація Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії 
імені Михайла Водяного офіційно повідомляє, що заява, яку розповсюдило
Міністерство оборони РФ про те, що нібито на даху Театру музкомедії
розміщені військові формування ЗСУ, не відповідає дійсності! 
Це — ще один нахабний і цинічний фейк окупантів! 
Наголошуємо, що ніякі приміщення театру не використовуються для потреб ЗСУ.
Будівля театру використовується виключно для проведення культурних 
та творчих заходів: вистави, концерти, тощо.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Наша сила — наша пісня» — таку назву має концерт, 
яким 7 серпня о 16:00 Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії 
ім. М. Водяного відкриє 76-й сезон!
З українськими хітами, а також улюбленими аріями та дуетами 
з мюзиклів і оперет театру на вас чекають ведучі солісти, 
артисти хору, балету та оркестру під керівництвом диригента Юрія Літовка.
Квитки і умови відвідування театру у період воєнного стану тут.
Разом — до Перемоги!







Тетяну Багінську, артистку оркестру групи перших скрипок, 
вітаємо з ювілейним днем народження!
Від усього колективу театру бажаємо міцного здоров’я, успіхів у роботі, 
мирного неба над головою і всіляких благ!
Під музику своєї душі співайте та надихайте колег і друзів!
З ювілеєм, Тетяно Анатоліївно!



Фото: Наталія Стойкова.

----------


## alex 48

и шо...вот ето вот все теперь на мови?и чем тогда отличаетесь от украинского театра...местоположением (ближе к центру только)

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> и шо...вот ето вот все теперь на мови?и чем тогда отличаетесь от украинского театра...местоположением (ближе к центру только)


 По-перше, «на мови» виконуються концерт «Наша сила — наша пісня» (хоч є оригінальна Пісня про Одесу) і вистава «За двома зайцями».
По-друге, можна знайти багато відмінностей між одеськими театрам, але навіщо?  :smileflag: 
Приходьте, відпочивайте і насолоджуйтесь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з Днем Повітряних Сил Збройних Сил України наших захисників! 
Дякуємо за тишу, спокій, чисте небо та бажаємо найскорішої Перемоги!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем’єрою у музичній комедії «За двома зайцями» Смика і Втика — 
Сергія Богаченка та Олександра Владиченка, 
які оперативно і блискавично ввелися у виставу!
Ура!!!

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

Добрый  день, где можно узнать состав актеров  ,меня  интересует кто 21 го будет играть Голохвастова , 2 раза была  еще до войны , хочу попасть когда  будет Дени Фалюта

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Добрый  день, где можно узнать состав актеров  ,меня  интересует кто 21 го будет играть Голохвастова , 2 раза была  еще до войны , хочу попасть когда  будет Дени Фалюта


 Скоріш за все, буде грати Денис Фалюта, але точно будемо знати за три дні до вистави. Можна слідкувати за складами у Viber-бесіді: 066 725 09 24, долучайтесь!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні у музичній комедії «За двома зайцями» відбулися 
одразу три прем’єри:
• за пультом диригента — заслужений артист України Володимир Кондратьєв,
• новий Смик — Андрій Мирошниченко,
• ще один Втик — Володимир Муращенко!
Вітаємо, колеги!
Дякуємо за виставу!



картинка из нескольких картинок

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо артиста балету Володимира Кудлая із ювілейним днем народження! 
Бажаємо міцного здоров’я, наснаги, творчого настрою 
та щасливого мирного життя!



Фото: Ірина Пригонова.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Коли за вікном — літо, а на душі — лютий, 
припадає до вподоби вистава «Ніч перед Різдвом»!
27 і 28 серпня о 16:00 Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії 
імені Михайла Водяного запрошує одеситів і гостей міста на 
з дитинства знайому кожному різдвяну розповідь про казкову історію 
кохання Вакули і Оксани, просочену духом фольклору, народних переказів 
та легенд під прекрасну музику Ігоря Поклада. 
Святкова атмосфера мюзиклу вихлюпується зі сцени в зал для глядачів, 
і неможливо не поринути в цей чарівний світ української зимової ночі!
Тому не зволікайте і купуйте квитки на muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До дня народження міста 2 вересня о 18:00 на сцені 
Одеського академічного театру музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного —
оперета Ісаака Дунаєвського «Біла акація»!
«Біла акація» — це не просто вистава і легендарний фільм, 
це гімн Одеси, це візитна картка Театру музкомедії.
Якщо душа співає: «Ти — у серці моїм, ти — усюди зі мною»,
заходьте за квитками на muzkomediya.com

----------


## Ангельский Дьяволёнок

> Скоріш за все, буде грати Денис Фалюта, але точно будемо знати за три дні до вистави. Можна слідкувати за складами у Viber-бесіді: 066 725 09 24, долучайтесь!


 дуже  дякую

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Слюсар-інструментальник театру Тимофій Ємельянов 
святкує сьогодні ювілейний день народження!
Дякуємо, Тимофію Івановичу, за Вашу сумлінну працю, за Ваші золоті руки, 
завдяки яким наші дверні замки і глядацькі крісла завжди справні! 
Щоб завжди робота приносила високий достаток і чимале задоволення, 
щоб на шляху супроводжувала удача й везіння, щоб в душі жило щастя 
та натхнення!
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Продовжуємо працювати заради Перемоги
і запрошуємо на улюблені вистави наших глядачів:
• 27 і 28 серпня о 16:00 — мюзикл Ігоря Поклада «Ніч перед Різдвом», 
• 2 вересня о 18:00 на честь дня народження Одеси — 
оперета Ісаака Дунаєвського «Біла акація». 
Квитки та довідки — тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Прапор — це символ боротьби, перемоги і любові до своєї країни. 
Тож нехай він і надалі буде символом віри кожного українця у перемогу 
над агресором, а для воїнів слугує оберегом. 
Вітаємо усіх із Днем Державного Прапора України! 
Мирного неба над головою, національної злагоди, благополуччя, 
спокою у сім’ях та міцного здоров’я бажають артисти хору, 
у виконанні яких звучить Гімн України!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
24 серпня каса не працює.
Квитки на вистави можна придбати на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі співвітчизники! 
Щиро вітаємо із Днем незалежності України! 
Зі святом, яке об’єднує всіх, хто сьогодні відстоює нашу свободу, 
нашу країну, життя й мир! Зі святом красивих, добрих, працьовитих, 
веселих та героїчних людей — таких, як сама УКРАЇНА! 
Так нехай мир і злагода завжди будуть з нами, 
хай сяє сонце кожній родині та наша країна стає краще з кожним днем! 
В нас — чудова природа, співуча мова, чарівна музика, сучасні міста, 
обізнана молодь — все, що за потрібне для мирного і щасливого життя! 
Віримо у нашу Перемогу!
Слава Україні!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театр музкомедії запрошує!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм білетера театру Ірину Чернявську!
Бажаємо відмінного самопочуття, чудового настрою, яскравого світу навколо 
та безліч можливостей для успіху в ньому! Щоб усе в житті складалося так, 
як серце мріє!
Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Володимира Муращенка з поповненням скарбнички ролей:
відтепер артист грає Панаса у мюзиклі «Ніч перед Різдвом»!
Прем’єра удалася!!!
Ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Найдорожчі глядачі! 
Хлопці обирали куди піти: на футбольну гру між військовими частинами,
на прогулянку містом чи на виставу у театр? Вирішили, що до театру, 
але домовились після першого акту піти, бо не було сумнівів, 
що не сподобається… Ми зустрілись з ними після закінчення вистави 
«Ніч перед Різдвом», коли вони у захваті наполегливо питали білетера,
як зробити фото та потиснути руки акторам! 
А під час фотографування почалося саме зворушливе: 
постійно лунали перехресні подяки. 
— Дякуємо вам, нам так сподобалось! 
— Ні, це ми вам дуже вдячні, що захищаєте нас! 
— А ви це все самі співали, наживо? 
— Так, звісно! 
— Класно, ми зробили собі на згадку деякі записи,
будемо потім переслуховувати! 
— А ви звідки, хлопці? 
— Харків, Хмельницький, Миколаїв, Волноваха, Херсон…
— А, може, ми приїдемо до вас із концертом?! 
— Це було б здорово, але ні, бо це дуже небезпечно… 
краще ми — до вас!!!
І розмовляли, і обіймалися, і робили фото 
і ніхто не хотів, щоб ця зустріч закінчувалася… 
Бережіть себе хлопці! Тримайтесь! 
Працюємо заради Перемоги!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Ще більше вистав, ще більше культурних вечорів — 
дивіться репертуар вересня, зберігайте, розповсюджуйте
і заходьте за квитками та довідками на muzkomediya.com
До зустрічі на Пантелеймонівській, 3!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
2022 рік в Одеській області оголошено Роком 90-річчя Одещини!
З цієї нагоди 2 вересня о 17:30 у фойє нашого театру 
у рамках культурно-інформаційного проєкту Державного архіву 
Одеської області «90 років з Дня утворення Одеської області» 
відкриється пересувна виставка «Історія та становлення Одещини», 
яка буде демонструвати архівні документи різних періодів 
та характеризує історичні віхи розвитку Одеської області.
Отже, запрошуємо в День міста у Театр музкомедії 
на відкриття експозиції надбань талановитих патріотів рідного краю 
та вільної, незалежної, незламної і непереможної України!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні підписники!
Чекаємо на вас у вересні щоп’ятниці, щосуботи і щонеділі 
на виставах нашого театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо Олексія Коннова з прем’єрою у виставі «Біла акація»!
Погодьтеся, з таким капітан-директором не страшні великі відстані та далекі краї.
Отже, повний вперед, Олексію!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

11 і 30 вересня Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує на мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом» — яскраве та колоритне дійство, 
в якому зливаються в єдине світ казковий і реальний, 
приправлений гоголівським гумором. 
Квитки і довідки — тут.


жрг

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні театрали!
Останньою виставою театру у лютому мав бути 
містичний трагіфарс за І. Ільфом і Є. Петровим «Дванадцять стільців».
Всіх, у кого залишися квитки на 24 лютого, запрошуємо на показ 
16 вересня о 18:00. Просимо зв'язатися з адміністратором: 
048 724-41-12, 048 705-11-11.
Сподіваємось, нам ніхто і ніщо не завадить отримати 
театральне задоволення!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

І знову про кохання — комедія положень на вічну тему «вдалого шлюбу»
з легко впізнаваними музичними цитатами, мовним колоритом, гумором, 
яскравими артистичними роботами — Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного запрошує 24 вересня о 16:00 
на класичну українську комедію «За двома зайцями»! 
Історія, хоч і написана більше ста років тому, а актуальна, як ніколи.
Квитки і довідки на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

5 років тому на площі перед театром 
у межах #акаціяфест були висаджені саджанці білої акації.
Запрошуємо вас 25 вересня о 16:00 на оперету «Біла акація»,
на честь якої щороку у травні та серпні ці молоді дерева
цвітуть рожевим квітом.
Квитки — тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Пропонуємо вам поринути у чарівний світ театру: 
дивіться випуск проекту «Своя атмосфера» про виставу «Ніч перед Різдвом»,
насолоджуйтесь атмосферою і приходьте у неділю, 
11 вересня, о 16:00 на показ мюзиклу.
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

35 років тому пішов з життя Михайло Водяной — 
артист, чиє ім’я назавжди залишилося не тільки в пам’яті одеситів, 
а й у назві нашого театру та в історії жанру оперети взагалі! 
Побачивши одного разу його на сцені чи екрані
забути цього актора неможливо! Як згадував жартівливо 
сам Михайло Григорович, він багато разів створив на сцені образ Короля, 
серед яких були не тільки справжні королівські особи, 
а й король биндюжників, сміттярів, грабіжників…
Але у нашій пам’яті  він назавжди залишився Королем оперети, 
на честь якого створюються нові вистави за участю його колег
та молодих талановитих артистів, які кожного вечора відчувають 
відповідальність та гордість, стоячи на одній сцені 
з великим Майстром — Михайлом Водяним!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Історія двох аферистів, Остапа Бендера та Іполита Вороб'янінова, 
що пустилися на пошуки діамантів мадам Пєтухової, 
і сьогодні користується шаленим успіхом у читачів і глядачів. 
Ім'я великого комбінатора стало прозивним, а сам роман розійшовся 
на цитати і витримав сотні успішних перевидань і сценічних втілень. 
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного 
також звернувся до цього матеріалу і запрошує на свою версію
легендарного твору І. Ільфа і Є. Петрова — 
містичний трагіфарс «Дванадцять стільців».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Володимир Подгородинський зустрівся сьогодні 
у Сквері миру з Олександром Федоренком. 
Про що йшла розмова між двома творчими одеситами, 
дивиться у сюжеті «Медіа-Інформ».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пекуча, пристрасна, палка...
Вітаємо Ірину Гусак з прем'єрою у виставі «Дванадцять стільців»!
Ось, про яку Мадам Грицацуєву писали класики: мрія поета!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Днями Алея зірок Одеси поповнилася іменами, 
чиї творчі сліди лишилися і в нашому театрі: 
Георгій Голубенко написав лібрето до вистав «Старі будинки», 
«Любов і фантазія», «Король скрипалів», «Хазяйка раю», 
а Євген Лапейко — композитор та автор лібрето рок-опери «Ромео і Джульєтта»,
яка стала супертеатральним хітом для багатьох молодих глядачів 
протягом майже 20 років!
Приємно відчувати, що світло цих нових зірок розгоралося ще на нашій сцені 
та й досі живе в серцях одеситів!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А склад виконавців нашого містичного трагіфарсу
кожного показу поповнюється улюбленцями публіки!
Вітаємо з прем’єрою у виставі «Дванадцять стільців» 
заслужену артистку України Ауріку Ахметову,
яка сьогодні зіграла Олену Станіславівну!
BRAVO!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Це стає вже доброю традицією — зустріч після вистави! 
Коли наші особливі та дорогі глядачі мають змогу побути на одній сцені 
з артистами, де тільки-тільки відгриміли оплески і крики браво, 
щоб потиснути руки один одному і зробити сумісне фото. 
В кожного — свій фронт! Тримаємо стрій! Разом до Перемоги!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілейним днем народження 
головного інженера театру Віктора Засипкіна!
Бажаємо Вам, Вікторе Івановичу, життєвих перемог 
і незламного успіху в діяльності, енергійності та бадьорості, 
везіння, поваги і любові!
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

УВАГА: РОБОТА!
Переходьте за посиланням.
Ми чекаємо на вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо від щирого серця з ювілейним днем народження
відомого одеського журналіста, дослідника, автора книжок
Олександра Галяса! 
Пишаємось нашою дружбою, сумісними творчими проектами, 
один з яких закінчився виданням книги з історії нашого театру
«Сьогодні та назавжди», а інший, присвячений життю і творчості 
Евгенії Дембської, побачить світ ось-ось. 
Дорогий Олександре Васильовичу! 
Бажаємо Вам міцного здоров’я, наснаги, 
мирного, довгого, щасливого життя! 
Завжди раді бачити Вас у нашому театрі! 
З ювілеєм!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У найближчий уікенд наш театр представляє 
вистави «За двома зайцями» і «Біла акація». 
Знайомі сюжети, прекрасна музика, зворушливі танці, добрий гумор, 
яскраві артистичні роботи — по дві години справжнього задоволення 
на кожен вихідний день!
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів
на випадок повітряної тривоги.
Квитки та довідки — тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Незважаючи на обставини, оперета «Біла акація» відбулася, 
та ще і з дебютом одного із артистів.
Вітаємо Сергія Чабана, студента-магістра Одеської національної музичної академії 
ім. А. В. Нежданової, який сьогодні зіграв Льошу!
Бажаємо подальшої наполегливості, натхнення та підкорення нових вершин!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський театр музкомедії представляє у жовтні:
• вистави «За двома зайцями», «Біла акація», 
«Дванадцять стільців», «Ніч перед Різдвом»;
• 14 жовтня — концерт «Наша сила — на пісня» 
до Дня захисників і захисниць України;
• довгоочікувану прем’єру оперети Імре Кальмана «Принцеса цирку».
Квитки та довідки — тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
4 жовтня — Всесвітній день тварин, і наш театр, виявляється, 
не менш, ніж зоопарк і цирк, пов’язаний з цими істотами:
• елементи будівлі театру — частково зооморфні;
• площа театру притягує безхатніх песиків, кошенят, голубів;
• артисти грають ведмедів, півнів, ослів, кроликів;
• у якості реквізиту чи декорацій — корови, лелеки, крокодили, свині, коні;
• серед працівників театру є власники собак, котів, птахів, 
гризунів, рибок, равликів, черепах, навіть коз 
Погодьтеся, що домашні друзі — кращі антистреси, особливо сьогодні, 
тому ми вирішили цього тижня звернути увагу на тему захисту тварин, 
нагадати про існування притулків та й розбавити новинну стрічку
світлинами вихованців наших співробітників.
Отже, зустрічайте у наступні 7 днів наш театральний зоопарк!
А поки — фотопідтвердження від Бориса Бухмана, Ірини Пригонової, 
Віктора Собка, Ігора Бєлова і глядачів театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Театр музкомедії пропонує на перехресті вересня і жовтня 
насолодитися суто українськими комедіями — 
мюзиклом за Миколою Гоголем «Ніч перед Різдвом» 
і музичною комедією за Михайлом Старицьким «За двома зайцями»! 
Музика, містика, гумор — гарантовані.
Вистави виконуються українською мовою 
та без використання фонограми.
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів
на випадок повітряної тривоги.
Квитки та довідки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі, увага!
У зв’язку із переходом на іншу станцію протягом кількох днів 
театральні номери не працюватимуть 
(каса, квитковий стіл, адміністратор, приймальня, бухгалтерія та інші).



Сьогодні перестало битися серце видатного театрального критика, 
автора багатьох книжок про український театр і людей театру, 
Олега Вергеліса… 
Висловлюємо щирі співчуття рідним, друзям, колегам, 
всій театральній спільноті з приводу великої втрати.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Музика відіграє величезну роль в нашому житті. 
Вона запалює і заспокоює, розважає та надає урочистості 
важливим моментам, допомагає налаштуватися на потрібний лад 
і висловити щось, що нас надихає або турбує. 
Вітаємо усіх, хто займається музикою професійно, хто не уявляє своє життя 
без неї та тих, хто любить і вміє слухати чудову єдину всесвітню «мову», 
яку не треба перекладати, бо нею душа говорить з душею! 
З Міжнародним днем музики, друзі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Театр музкомедії чекає на вас у жовтні:
• на виставах «За двома зайцями», «Біла акація», 
«Дванадцять стільців», «Ніч перед Різдвом»;
• на концерті «Наша сила — на пісня» 
до Дня захисників і захисниць України;
• на прем'єрі оперети Імре Кальмана «Принцеса цирку».
Квитки та довідки тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо всіх із Днем тварин!
Прихистіть, бережіть, любіть чотирилапих 
і дивіться, скільки щастя вони готові подарувати нам!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Ты — в сердце моем,
Ты — всюду со мной,
Одесса — мой город родной!»
Хто не знає, офіційний гімн Одеси — це арія Тоні 
з оперети «Біла акація», вистави Одеського академічного театру 
музичної комедії імені Михайла Водяного, яка є його візитною карткою. 
Цю мелодію можна почути на залізничному вокзалі, Думській площі, 
ця музика — у душах всіх одеситів.
Вистава виконується російською мовою з українськими субтитрами 
та без використання фонограми.
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів 
на випадок повітряної тривоги.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Принцеса цирку» — на арені театру!
Так, ми не помилилися. Якщо ми не ідемо в цирк, цирк іде до нас 
По-перше, всіх глядачів, у кого залишися квитки на 4 і 10 березня, 
просимо до 10 жовтня зв'язатися з квитковим столом театру за номером: 
048 705-11-11.
По-друге, ми готуємо для вас сюрприз щодо розміщення гостей
прем'єрної вистави, тому слідкуйте за новинами.
Продаж квитків буде скоро відкрито!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

УВАГА!
Театру потрібен монтувальник сцени (декорацій):
• мінімальна заробітна платня + надбавка за складність;
• чоловіки до 62 років;
• медична комісія.
Телефон відділу кадрів: 048 705-19-12.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Уже цими вихідними командувати парадом буде
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного, 
адже показуватиме містичний трагіфарс за І. Ільфом та Є. Петровим 
«Дванадцять стільців». Улюблені персонажі, знайомі цитати і гумор,
чудова музика та гра, яскраві костюми і декорації-комікси, 
несподівані технічні та художні рішення.
Вистава виконується російською мовою з українськими субтитрами 
та без використання фонограми.
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів 
на випадок повітряної тривоги.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Старший майстер машинно-декораційного цеху театру 
Людмила Шевчук відзначає сьогодні ювілейний день народження!
Вітаємо Вас, Людмило Едуардівно, і бажаємо бадьорості та сил, 
достатку, щастя і міцного здоров’я!
Нехай юної мрією живе Ваше серце, нехай радісною піснею зустрічає 
кожен новий день Ваша душа!
З ювілеєм!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
На жаль, сьогодні каса театру не працює, 
але діє онлайн-продаж квитків.
Слідкуйте за новинами.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Концерт «Наша сила — наша пісня», який мав відбутися 14 жовтня, скасовано.
Просимо всіх, у кого є квитки, звернутися до каси театру, 
яка працює щодня з 12:00 до 17:00.

#UAразом

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага!
Театр шукає у пошивний цех майстриню, яка вміє шити аксесуари
(головні убори, пояси, сумки) 
і розуміється на тканинах, фурнітурах та блискітках.
Телефон відділу кадрів: 048 705-19-12.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі, яким не пощастило через тривогу 9 жовтня 
отримати повноцінне задоволення від вистави, чекаємо на вас 
зі збереженими квитками (!) у листопаді на містичному трагіфарсі 
«Дванадцять стільців» чи будь-якій виставі театру, 
крім прем’єри оперети «Принцеса цирку».
Як тільки буде опубліковано репертуар листопада, обирайте захід,
а у день показу за півгодини до початку вистави підходьте 
до віконця адміністратора у касовому залі.
До зустрічі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо всіх зі святом — Днем захисників і захисниць України — 
це день, коли ми шануємо і жінок, і чоловіків, які стоять на охороні 
нашої держави. Це не лише день військових, бо захищають нашу країну 
і цивільні люди, і волонтери, і медики, і актори… 
До речі, цьогоріч у серпні Президент України відзначив нагородами 
навіть дітей, які допомагали дорослим захищати Україну 
від російської навали. Дійсно, козацькому роду нема переводу! 
Слава нашим героям — захисникам! 

«Ми повернемо знову все, що в нас було,
А козацька слава — шабля і добро!»

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ура! 
Продаж квитків на довгоочікувану прем'єру 
оперети «Принцеса цирку» відкрито!
Тільки в касі театру, тільки 200 місць, 
тільки на 23 жовтня, поспішайте! 

P. S. Продаж на 30 жовтня буде. Коли? 
У найближчий час ми повідомимо. 
Онлайн продаж буде. Коли? У листопаді

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Квитки на прем'єрні покази вистави «Принцеса цирку» 22 і 23 жовтня продано!
Слідкуйте за новинами щодо старту продажу квитків на 30 жовтня.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні у перерві між прогонами вистави «Принцеса цирку» 
виконавці головних ролей Ірина Візіренко і Ярослав Селедцов 
зустрілися із журналістом Олександром Федоренком, 
щоб розказати, показати, запросити у ці вихідні на прем'єру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ШУКАЄМО АРТИСТІВ ХОРУ!
В Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного 
потрібні артисти хору на вакантну посаду: 
артист хору І категорії (тенор, бас) — 3 штатні одиниці.
Звертатись за телефоном: +38 066 778 34 76.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

ВІТАЄМО ВСІХ З ПРЕМ'ЄРОЮ!!!
Чекаємо на глядачів на другому показі оперети Імре Кальмана
«Принцеса цирку» 23 жовтня о 16:00!

----------


## СтасюлЯ

> ВІТАЄМО ВСІХ З ПРЕМ'ЄРОЮ!!!
> Чекаємо на глядачів на другому показі оперети Імре Кальмана
> «Принцеса цирку» 23 жовтня о 16:00!


  Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько  по времени представление идёт?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Подскажите пожалуйста, сколько  по времени представление идёт?


 2 год 45 хв — це час з 15-хвилинним антрактом.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні знову на сцені нашого театру спалахнуть вогні, 
злетітимуть тіні та під звуки чарівної музики нас віднесе в дивовижний світ. 
Помах диригентської палички, як магія, яка щовечора на наших очах 
розгортає різні картини, гортає любовні історії та ворушить пам'ять… 
100 років тому, 23 жовтня 1922 року, народився Омелян Вінницький, 
людина, чиє ім’я тісно пов’язане з історією нашого театру, 
музикант і диригент. Він стояв за пультом «Принцеси цирку» 
у постановках 1972 та 1981 рр., блискуче диригував 
«Летючу мишу» Й. Штрауса і «Бал у “Савойї”» П. Абрахама, 
мріяв про постановку «Сільви» у власній інтерпретації… 
Ми пам’ятаємо Омеляна Марковича як чудового професіонала, 
людину віддану театру та музиці!
Все його життя — музика — вічне і найвище творіння людської думки!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Квитки на 30 жовтня — у касі театру, і тільки там.
Каса працює щодня з 12:00 до 17:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вашій увазі рецензію на нову виставу театру «Принцеса цирку».
Дякуємо, «Думська»!



Прем'єра під час війни: в Одеській музкомедії поставили «Принцесу цирку».
Рецезія і фото — від порталу «Культурометр»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

УВАГА!
Шановні глядачі!
28 жовтня о 18:00 замість оперети «Біла акація» 
відбудеться мюзикл «Ніч перед Різдвом»!
Квитки — дійсні.
Адміністрація приносить свої вибачення.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До уваги глядачів, які 9 жовтня 
у зв’язку з довготривалою тривогою не змогли подивитися повністю 
виставу «Дванадцять стільців» і зберегли квитки!
Містичний трагіфарс буде показано 13 і 19 листопада 2022 року.
Бажаючих переглянути виставу з початку і, сподіваємося, 
до кінця просимо у будні з 10:00 до 17:00 
зареєструватися за телефоном: 048 705-11-11.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі!
За тиждень — перша вистава листопада, а квитки — вже на сайті театру.
Запрошуємо проводити осінні вихідні разом з Театром музкомедії!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Принцеса цирку» 
заслужених артистів України Ірину Ковальську та Олександра Щесняка, 
які сьогодні зіграли Кароліну і Пелікана! 
Запрошуємо на покази оперети у листопаді — 11, 12 і 27, 
квитки можна купити у касі та на сайті театру, а поки — 
фрагмент дуету СВИНтої хазяйки і послужливого метрдотеля 
ресторану «Зелений папуга»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський театр музкомедії представляє у листопаді вистави:
«За двома зайцями», «Чиполліно», «Принцеса цирку», 
«Дванадцять стільців», «Маріца».
Чекаємо на вас щоп’ятниці, щосуботи і щонеділі!
Квитки та довідки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Прекрасна музика з легко впізнаваними музичними цитатами, 
мовний колорит, гумор, яскраві артистичні роботи — 
все, що потрібно для театрального задоволення!
Одеський академічний театр музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного
запрошує у п'ятницю, 4 листопада, о 18:00 на музичну комедію 
«За двома зайцями»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

6 і 13 листопада на нашій сцені знову оживе музична історія
про маленького, але відважного Чиполліно, який умів по-справжньому 
дружити і більш за все цінував справедливість! 
Історію придумав італійський дитячий письменник і журналіст Джанні Родарі. 
У 1967 році літератора визнали найкращим письменником Італії, 
а в 1970 він отримав найпрестижнішу премію Ханса Крістіана Андерсена 
і став всесвітньовідомим казкарем! 
Сьогодні, в умовах війни, багато текстів наших п’єс відгукуються 
у серцях глядачів зовсім інакше, ніж у мирний час! Дивиться самі! 
Пропонуємо вам разом з нами читати, думати та співпереживати!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

🧅 ЧИПОЛЛІНО 🧅 
⌚️ 6 і 13 листопада об 11:00 ⌚️
🎭 Театр музкомедії 🎭
🎫 muzkomediya.com 🎫

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо самих легких, пластичних, ритмічних, молодих 
та красивих артистів балету зі святом!!! 
Бажаємо вам миру, творчості та любові!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Продовжуємо разом з нами читати, думати і співпереживати!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

В Театрі музкомедії — дитячий мюзикл за мотивами казки Дж. Родарі 
на музику відомого українського композитора І. Поклада 
з прекрасними віршами А. Вратарьова, який буде цікаво подивитися 
дітям різного віку й дорослим. 
Ви потрапите в чарівну країну, де овочі й фрукти так схожі на нас — 
вони вміють говорити, думати, любити та дружити! 
А головний герой — відважний хлопчик Чиполліно — втілення лідера, 
за яким можуть піти інші!
Дивітья інтерв'ю з колегами у програмі 
Олександра Федоренка «У Сквері миру».

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Актуально як ніколи, згодні?

Ще більше — 6 і 13 листопада об 11:00 у Театрі музкомедії на виставі «Чиполліно»!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

6 і 13 листопада на нашій сцені знову оживе музична історія
про маленького, але відважного Чиполліно, який умів по-справжньому 
дружити і більш за все цінував справедливість! 
Історію придумав італійський дитячий письменник і журналіст Джанні Родарі. 
У 1967 році літератора визнали найкращим письменником Італії, 
а в 1970 він отримав найпрестижнішу премію Ханса Крістіана Андерсена 
і став всесвітньовідомим казкарем! 
Сьогодні, в умовах війни, багато текстів наших п’єс відгукуються 
у серцях глядачів зовсім інакше, ніж у мирний час! Дивиться самі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні та у наступну неділю об 11:00 чекаємо на дітей і дорослих 
на виставі «Чиполліно» у Театрі музкомедії!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою нових виконавців ролей 
овочів, фруктів і ягідок у виставі «Чиполліно»!
Дякуємо всім за роботу!
До зустрічі на показі казкового мюзиклу 13 листопада об 11:00!
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Медичний дім Odrex — провідна приватна клініка півдня України — 
святкує 10-річний ювілей. 
Дорогі друзі! 
Щиро вітаємо всю вашу медичну родину зі святом! 
Пишаємось і цінуємо наші сумісні справи, яких за цей час було безліч! 
Щиро дякуємо вам за медичну та інформаційну підтримку 
і сподіваємось на довготривале спільне щасливе майбутнє 
під мирним небом України!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Готуймося!

P. S. У нас в театрі — світло і тепло, тому чекаємо на вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Якщо «Принцеса цирку» — то Георгій Ковтун, 
якщо Георгій Ковтун — то рух, якщо рух — то це танці, стрибки, акробатичні трюки... 
Артисти з радістю розказують про досвід роботи із режисером/балетмейстером 
у крайній прем'єрі та минулих роботах майстра: «Ромео і Джульєтта», 
«Кентервільський привид», «Силіконова дура», «Хаджибей», 
а старожили театру навіть згадують постановки оперети Імре Кальмана
1981, 1995 та 2004 рр.
Отже, матеріалу назбиралося багато, тому представляємо вам 
фільм про  ̶ф̶і̶л̶ь̶м̶  виставу, найближчі покази якої відбудуться 
11, 12 і 27 листопада.
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## Adriano

Билеты на 8 марта на Принцессу видимо уже недействительны?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Билеты на 8 марта на Принцессу видимо уже недействительны?


 У березні планувалися покази 4 і 10 березня. Якщо у Вас збереглися квитки, дзвоніть, будь ласка, в квитковий стіл: 048 705-11-11.

----------


## Adriano

да, верно
Событие: Принцеса цирку
Место: Одеський державний цирк
Время: 04 марта 18:30
билеты электронные есть

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> да, верно
> Событие: Принцеса цирку
> Место: Одеський державний цирк
> Время: 04 марта 18:30
> билеты электронные есть


 Дзвоніть, будь ласка, в квитковий стіл: 048 705-11-11.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо солістку балету Люсіне Оганнісян із прем'єрою 
у виставі «Принцеса цирку»!
Брава, Люсю! Ваша «сеструня» — таки «на всі ноги майстриня»!
Дивіться самі  :smileflag:

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Війна. Дитяча вистава «Чиполліно». 
За 15 хвилин до закінчення лунає сигнал повітряної тривоги, 
маленькі діти з батьками залишають театр. Свято зіпсовано? НІ! 
Наш театр може все! Тому до дітей на вулицю виходять всі овочі та фрукти 
на чолі з Чиполліно і незламним херсонським Гарбузом, 
щоб заспівати фінальну пісню, зробити фото і прийняти 
від маленьких глядачів квіти та аплодисменти. 
Це було зворушливо до сліз! 
Мистецький фронт — у дії! 
Працюємо заради Перемоги!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з прем'єрою у виставі «Дванадцять стільців»
диригента Володимира Дикого і артиста Олексія Коннова! 
Щодня в театрі — репетиції, вводи, коректури, уроки, співанки, 
навіть під час тривог, навіть в укритті, щоб у вихідні дні ви, 
шановні глядачі, приходили, дивилися, 
разом з нами відволікалися, раділи, жили.
Ура!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський театр музкомедії запрошує 18 і 25 листопада о 18:00
на запальну оперету Імре Кальмана «Маріца».
Вистава сповнена національних танців, мелодій, характерних типажів, 
а її цигансько-угорська романтичність і яскравість 
нікого не залишать байдужим.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Друзі!
Запрошуємо на презентацію книги Олександра Галяса 
про зірку нашого театру Євгенію Дембську.
Напередодні її дня народження ми разом з артистами театру 
будемо згадувати цю неперевершену актрису і жінку!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі глядачі!
У нас в театрі — світло, тепло, радісно!
Сьогодні, завтра і надалі вистави відбудуться, тому до зустрічі!!!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

І знову — п'ятниця, вистава, прем'єра!
Вітаємо Володимира Кондратьєва, Володимира Муращенка 
і Вадима Гельмана з прем'єрою в опереті «Маріца»!

Коли Кондратьєв диригує,
Скрипаль Гельман грає,
Моріц Муращенко співає —
Серце глядача палає!

Тому запрошуємо на показ 25 листопада о 18:00!
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! 
Багато хто з нас перебуває зараз у стані повної темряви... 
Але тільки не ми — організатори унікальної екскурсії 
«Таємниці нічного закулісся»! 
Кому, як не нам — театру, який дарує сміх і радість, 
подарувати вам світло наших сердець?! 
Кому, як не нам, знати, що у темряві добре видно саме світлих людей?! 
Кому, як не нам — театру, де всі вистави мають happy end, 
зарядити вас своєю енергією та життєстійкістю?! 
Отже, запрошуємо всіх бажаючих 4 та 24 грудня 
провести з нами «Театральний блекаут»!
Квитки — скоро у продажу в касі театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Цієї п’ятниці о 18:00 Театр музкомедії запрошує
на запальну оперету Імре Кальмана «Маріца».
Вистава сповнена національних танців, мелодій, характерних типажів, 
а її цигансько-угорська романтичність і яскравість 
нікого не залишать байдужим.
Квитки — тут.
В нашому театрі — світло, тепло і радісно, 
а на випадок повітряної тривоги для усіх глядачів передбачена 
наявність захисних укриттів.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Олександр — випускник Одеської консерваторії, 
який розпочав свою трудову діяльність у хорі нашого театру. 
Творчу кар’єру зробив у трупі Миколаївського національного 
академічного українського театру драми та музичної комедії. 
В Одеському академічному театрі музичної комедії 
блискавично увійшов до складу артистів в опереті «Біла акація», 
зігравши роль Сергія Сергійовича Корабльова. І ще більш блискавично — 
до прем’єрної вистави «Принцеса цирку» у ролі Пелікана. 
Попереду — ще багато ролей.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі, увага!
Вистава «Маріца», яка була запланована на 25 листопада, 
відбудеться 16 грудня о 18:00. 
Вистава «Імперія янголів», яка мала відбутися 26 листопада,
відбудеться 8 грудня о 18:00.
Квитки — дійсні.
Слідкуйте за новинами на сайті та соц. сторінках театру!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Як-то кажуть, практикували блекаути 
до того, як це стало мейнстрімом!
Рівно п’ять років тому в Одеському театрі музкомедії започаткували 
єдину в місті, унікальну, інтерактивну, тематичну екскурсію 
з елементами шоу у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків 
«Таємниці нічного закулісся».
Цього року у зв’язку з комендантською годиною 
цей проєкт прийшлося змінити: відтепер подорож вечірнім 
театрально-закулісним світом називається на злобу дня — 
«Театральний блекаут» і починається о 18:00.
Одесити і гості міста, долучайтеся!
Квитки на 4 грудня можна купити тільки в касі театру 
(працює щодня з 12:00 до 17:00), 
а на 24 грудня — і онлайн.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні друзі!
Одеський театр музкомедії запрошує вас на вистави 
кожного вихідного дня!
Зустрічайте у грудні улюблені оперети і мюзикли,
 а також екскурсію «Театральний блекаут» — 4 та 24 грудня о 18:00!
У нас — світло, тепло і радісно!
Квитки та довідки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні святкує свій ювілей 
берегиня костюмних скарбів нашого театру,
володарка вишуканого смаку — начальник костюмерного цеху 
Любов Луценко.
Бажаємо іменинниці міцного здоров’я, сил, спокою і родинного затишку, 
любові та життєстійкості, а також МИРУ! 
З днем народження, Любове Василівно!



Фото: Борис Бухман.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

А ви тіятри любите візитувати?
Одеський театр музкомедії запрошує 2 грудня на виставу «За двома зайцями»! 
Як каже Голохвостий, будемо ферментирувати з фінтіфантами!
Починаємо о 18:00.
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

4 грудня о 15:00 командувати парадом буде Одеський театр музкомедії!
Запрошуємо у неділю на містичний трагіфарс за І. Ільфом та Є. Петровим
«Дванадцять стільців»!
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Тож, не будемо відкладати життя! 
Пропонуємо зустрітися на нашому «Театральному блекауті» 
4 грудня о 18:00, щоб насолодитися кожною миттю!
Дякуємо Наталії Гуменюк за цілком точне висловлювання!
P. S. До речі, на недільний захід залишилось ще декілька квитків.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Зустрічаємо зиму разом з нами!
Квитки тут: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 18:00!
Театр музкомедії!
«За двома зайцями»!
У головних ролях — Ірина Ковальська і Денис Фалюта!
Квитки — тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо із встановленням нових категорії:
• «Провідний майстер сцени» — заслужену артистку України 
Наталію Ткачук;
• вищої категорії — лауреата міжнародних конкурсів вокалістів 
Ірину Візіренко!  
Бажаємо нових творчих досягнень на радість глядачам!



Вітаємо солістів балету лауреатів Міжнародного хореографічного конкурсу 
Люсіне і Олександра Волошиних із встановленням категорії 
«Провідний майстер сцени»!
Бажаємо майстрам натхнення для подальших танцювальних шедеврів, 
один з яких пропонуємо вашій увазі!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні о 15:00!
Театр музкомедії!
«Дванадцять стільців»!
У головних ролях — Сергій Мільков і Андрій Мирошниченко!
Квитки — тут.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
У неділю у заслуженого артиста України Олександра Щесняка
відбулася прем’єра у виставі «Дванадцять стільців»!
Вітаємо Олександра Петровича з поповненням скарбнички ролей! 
Щоб побачити артиста в образі Кислярського, приходьте 
на січневий показ містичного трагіфарсу (афіша — скоро на muzkomediya.com),
а поки ми запрошуємо вас завтра, 9 грудня, о 18:00 
на оперету «Біла акація» за його участю в образі 
Сергія Сергійовича Корабльова.
Каса працює щодня з 12:00 до 17:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Нас темрявою не налякати, блекаут — наше друге ім'я!
Запрошуємо вас 24 грудня о 18:00 на єдину в місті, унікальну, інтерактивну,
тематичну екскурсію з елементами шоу у повній темряві при світлі ліхтариків
«Театральний блекаут».
Квитки — у касі та на сайті театру.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Відразу кілька любовних історій з інтригами, 
незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором — 16 грудня о 18:00 
в Театрі музкомедії відбудеться вистава «Маріца». 
Хіба можна відмовити собі в задоволенні спостерігати 
за перипетіями сюжету, насолоджуючись чудовою музикою І. Кальмана
і голосами молодих талановитих артистів?
Запрошуємо вас!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеський театр музкомедії запрошує дітей різного віку й дорослих 
на святковий овоче-фруктово-ягідний карнавал — 
казковий мюзикл за Джанні Родарі «Чиполліно»! 
Добре знайома історія про хлопчика-цибульку, 
яскраві й «смачні» герої, чудова музика...
Казка — корисна і сьогодні особливо важлива 
для спільного перегляду й подальшого обговорення в колі сім'ї! 
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі!
Наближаються свята, і ми пропонуємо вам зануритися 
в театральну новорічну атмосферу та створити свій неповторний образ!
З 23 грудня по 15 січня у фойє театру у вас буде можливість 
обрати, вдягти і сфотографуватися.
Вартість однієї одиниці костюма — 50 грн.
Гарний настрій гарантовано!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одесити і гості міста, пориньте з нами в чарівний світ 
української зимової ночі 23 і 28 грудня о 18:00 на показах вистави 
«Ніч перед Різдвом»! 
Передріздвяний мюзикл просочений духом фольклору, 
народних переказів та легенд з прекрасною музикою Ігоря Поклада, 
тому неможливо не насолодитися святковою атмосферою!
Квитки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## Lie

> Одесити і гості міста, пориньте з нами в чарівний світ 
> української зимової ночі 23 і 28 грудня о 18:00 на показах вистави 
> «Ніч перед Різдвом»! 
> Передріздвяний мюзикл просочений духом фольклору, 
> народних переказів та легенд з прекрасною музикою Ігоря Поклада, 
> тому неможливо не насолодитися святковою атмосферою!
> Квитки: muzkomediya.com


 Чудова пропозиція, але, на жаль, квитків на сайті нема. Може, підкажете, де їх можна придбати?

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

> Чудова пропозиція, але, на жаль, квитків на сайті нема. Може, підкажете, де їх можна придбати?


 Є, є квитки на 23!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Сьогодні — 98 років від дня народження легендарного артиста, 
чиє ім'я носить наш Театр, Його театр. 
Михайло Водяной — це, перш за все, Труд, Творчість, Талант! 
Михайло Водяной — король оперети! Михайло Водяной — одеський бренд, 
один з символів нашого міста. Михайло Водяной — 
Попандопуло, Мишка Япончик, Яшка-буксир... 
Цей ряд можна продовжувати нескінченно: більш, ніж 100 ролей, 
шалена любов глядачів, приклад для творчої молоді, 
глибока шана та повага колег. 
«Бал на честь короля» — унікальна вистава-пам'ятник Майстру, 
фінал якої, починаючи з прем'єри у 1991 році, 
завжди стоячи сприймали глядачі. Пропонуємо сьогодні пригадати 
цей момент у запису 2006 року.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Свята наближаються, і Одеський академічний театр 
музичної комедії ім. М. Водяного пропонує 28 грудня об 11:00 
поринути у театральну новорічну атмосферу на показі 
музичної казки «Попелюшка»!
Приходьте всією родиною, адже ця вистава — для всіх поколінь глядачів: 
діти зроблять крок у прекрасний світ казки, 
молодь виявиться в полоні романтичних пригод, 
а дорослі знову випробують велику силу любові.
Квитки та довідки: muzkomediya.com
Для усіх глядачів передбачена наявність захисних укриттів 
на випадок повітряної тривоги.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Одеська музкомедія: театральний блекаут зі світлом у душі.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До уваги глядачів, які 28 грудня у зв’язку з довготривалою тривогою 
не змогли подивитися повністю виставу «Попелюшка» і зберегли квитки!
Дитячу музичну казку буде показано 4 січня 2023 року об 11:00.
Запрошуємо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо із 50-річчям заслуженого артиста України Тимофія Криницького! 
Бажаємо міцного-міцного здоров'я, натхнення, бадьорого настрою 
та нових яскравих ролей на радість Вашим багаточисельним шанувальникам! 
З ювілеєм, ура!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

З ювілейний днем народження вітаємо 
майстра дільниці кондиціювання театру Олександра Погорілого!
Шановний Олександре Петровичу, бажаємо ніколи не втрачати доброти душі 
і серця, краси та чарівності, оптимізму і удачі, щастя та любові!
Бажаємо успіху і величезних перемог, достатку і чудового настрою!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні одесити і гості міста!
Театр музкомедії запрошує на вистави у січні!
На вас чекають казкові мюзикли для дітей та дорослих 
«Попелюшка», «Чиполліно», «Ніч перед Різдвом», 
а також: містичний трагіфарс «Дванадцять стільців», 
музична комедія «За двома зайцями», 
оперети «Маріца» і «Принцеса цирку».
У нас — тепло, світло та радісно!
Квитки і довідки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Увага, шановні глядачі!
Каса працює 31 грудня з 12:00 до 15:00, а 1 січня — з 13:00 до 16:00.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Дорогі друзі! 
Ось-ось настане рік Новий! 
Віримо, що це буде рік нових здійснень, творчих досягнень та Перемоги! 
Але ми завжди хочемо знати наперед, що саме чекає на нас у майбутньому?
Так давайте подивимось в очі своїх дітей. 
Ось воно — наше театральне майбутнє! І воно чудове! 
З НОВИМ РОКОМ!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

У 2023 рік — разом з Театром музкомедії!
Квитки тут: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

До уваги глядачів, які 28 грудня і 4 січня 
у зв’язку з довготривалою тривогою не змогли подивитися повністю 
виставу «Попелюшка» і зберегли квитки!
Дитячу музичну казку буде показано 11 січня об 11:00.
Запрошуємо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Вітаємо з ювілеєм старшого майстра 
машинно-декораційного цеху театру Петра Артеменка!
Петре Олександровичу, бажаємо Вам міцного здоров'я на довгі роки життя, 
наснаги для здійснення всіх мрій, щоб Ваша життєва чаша 
була переповнена щастям, здоров'ям і любов'ю! 
Нехай всі Ваші бажання збуваються, і хай щастить 
завжди, всюди та в усьому!
З днем народження!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ура! 
Нарешті маленькі глядачі поринули у чарівний світ казки, 
а у артистів відбулася довгоочікувана прем’єра!
Вітаємо Юліану Ігнатовську (Фею), Володимира Муращенка (Короля), 
Олександра Щесняка (Лісничого) та Іоанна Воронка (Стражника)!
Чекаємо на показі вистави «Попелюшка» 11 січня об 11:00!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Любі глядачі!
У репертуарі січня — зміни. 
Зберігайте, плануйте, приходьте!
Квитки і довідки: muzkomediya.com

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Шановні глядачі! Дорогі друзі!
Хочемо подякувати кожному з вас за оплески, посмішки, коментарі — 
тобто зворотній зв'язок! Це дуже важливо для нас, особливо, 
коли ви нас критикуєте! Ми розуміємо що вам, нашим глядачам не байдуже, 
що ви любите театр так, як ми! Разом ми робимо його ще краще! 
Ну, а цей відклик нехай стане привітанням для нас в ці святкові дні 
Нового року! 
Дякуємо!

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

11 січня об 11:00 наш театр пропонує поринути 
у чарівну атмосферу на показі вистави «Попелюшка»!
Чекаємо на дітей і дорослих, адже ця музична казка — 
для всіх поколінь глядачів!
Квитки тут.



Фото: Ірина Пригонова.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

«Маріца» Театру музкомедії ім. М. Водяного — 
це відразу кілька любовних історій з інтригами, 
незвичайними розв'язками, тонким гумором. 
Хіба можна відмовити собі в задоволенні спостерігати 
за перипетіями сюжету, насолоджуючись чудовою музикою 
Імре Кальмана і прекрасними голосами молодих талановитих артистів?!
14 січня о 15:00, квитки тут.



Фото: Думська.

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Пропонуємо вам неділю провести в нашому театрі! 😀

----------


## odesamuzkomediya

Ви питали, коли? Ми відповідаємо: за три тижні!
Квитки скоро будуть тут.

----------

